# What Does the User Above Remind You Of?



## riummi (Sep 28, 2015)

could be a person, thing, whatever!​


----------



## Albuns (Sep 28, 2015)

Alpacas~ :3


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

Oswaldies


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 28, 2015)

The fish!
I was ninja'd ;3;


----------



## Hatori (Sep 28, 2015)

Spring, water, cutesy stuff


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

Deviantart


----------



## Hatori (Sep 28, 2015)

wat & Final Fantasy


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 28, 2015)

Top hats and paninis!


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

dumplings


----------



## riummi (Sep 28, 2015)

That fish

//again lol


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 28, 2015)

Buffalos!


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

fish? 

hmm you remind me of a character but i forgot his name


----------



## riummi (Sep 28, 2015)

Warner Brother's Ent.


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Sep 28, 2015)

Llamas!


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 28, 2015)

Pink lilies and orchids


----------



## Hatori (Sep 28, 2015)

Rock/Metal \m/


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 28, 2015)

A ninja


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 28, 2015)

a bada** warlock!


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

my Idol, Amy Lee <3


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 28, 2015)

How poor I am :/


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

You remind me of forum games, don't ask me why


----------



## gravyplz (Sep 28, 2015)

a hardcore nintendo fan lol


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 28, 2015)

Gravy


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 28, 2015)

Elegance.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

Avatar( the blue aliens).


----------



## Albuns (Sep 28, 2015)

Little green bugs with swords that have decent art skills.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Little green bugs with swords that have decent art skills.



Issuns not a bug! And he was responsible for all the art in Okami FYI!
Love Doctors.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 28, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Issuns not a bug! And he was responsible for all the art in Okami FYI!
> Love Doctors.



He's a bug boy who saved some giant girl locked in some underwater castle somewhere~
Pet food.


----------



## Squidward (Sep 28, 2015)

A cute baby wolf that's really cold and need blankets asap


----------



## Albuns (Sep 28, 2015)

A little yellow alpaca and prances around with a red scarf around it's neck~


----------



## riummi (Sep 28, 2015)

An afro wig


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

You remind me of drawings i made of animals when i was little hahaha! (I have no idea why)


----------



## Jacob (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2015)

milk


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 28, 2015)

Evil turt queen


----------



## doveling (Sep 28, 2015)

a marshmellow roasting over a campfire


----------



## piichinu (Sep 28, 2015)

peonies


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2015)

my little pony


----------



## piichinu (Sep 28, 2015)

i will kindly ask u to maybe delete that part in ur brain that makes me remind u of my little pony

cocoa


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Well oranges!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2015)

one of my cousins.. his name is lars as well so


----------



## Esphas (Sep 28, 2015)

an old online friend


----------



## Albuns (Sep 28, 2015)

Rainbow-colored lasers


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 28, 2015)

A kawaii anime character


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2015)

an italian soccer player


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Fun! Lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2015)

princess peach


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 28, 2015)

A turtle


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 28, 2015)

Hunting


----------



## milkday (Sep 28, 2015)

A really nice big brother :3


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Your avatar reminds me of that red haired gym leader from Pok?mon Black and White. I only remember the name of the green haired brother (Cilan) because of the anime hehe.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

pink. lots of pink


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 28, 2015)

Your avatar reminds me of those weird tiny flying goblin things from Harry Potter

Yep no ones knows what I'm talking about

- - - Post Merge - - -

NINJAD DAMMIT


----------



## Albuns (Sep 28, 2015)

Bloody chocolate~


----------



## piichinu (Sep 28, 2015)

the black death

- - - Post Merge - - -



Esphas said:


> an old online friend



FELIA?


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 28, 2015)

UwU


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 28, 2015)

Robin from Batman 

I MEAN IT KINFA LOKS LIK HIIM


----------



## MissLily123 (Sep 28, 2015)

Anime


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 28, 2015)

Anime too....


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

Hersey's chocolate.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

shs >_>


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Coolness


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

coolness? lmao

turnips being pulled and thrown at me ;u;


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> coolness? lmao
> 
> turnips being pulled and thrown at me ;u;



Aww we should smash together again :')

And yes coolness, i could not come up with anything better!


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

yes we should ;u;
man my suckage in smash is on fire


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

King Dedede!


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> yes we should ;u;
> man my suckage in smash is on fire



Ahh doesnt matter, we always can team up against the cpus!


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> King Dedede!



you actually know him! I congratulate you 

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> Ahh doesnt matter, we always can team up against the cpus!



but cpus are gay and slippery


----------



## piichinu (Sep 28, 2015)

MONEY POWER GLORY


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> you actually know him! I congratulate you
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Smh mind your language gurl.

- - - Post Merge - - -



piichinu said:


> MONEY POWER GLORY



Delicious red apples <3


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

piichinu said:


> MONEY POWER GLORY



if only...

anyway, that little blue girl..thing

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> Smh mind your language *gurl*.



I am a woman, biatch


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> if only...
> 
> anyway, that little blue girl..thing



You just got ninja'd! Also gay cpu players


----------



## gravyplz (Sep 28, 2015)

i always get you when i come here lol, you remind me of a wii game mash up


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

Sm4sh

- - - Post Merge - - -



gravyplz said:


> i always get you when i come here lol, you remind me of a wii game mash up



ninja'd ;u;


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

gravyplz said:


> i always get you when i come here lol, you remind me of a wii game mash up



Whaha! I will take that as a compliment ^^

Oh and hmm... let's see... Cookies!


----------



## piichinu (Sep 28, 2015)

LARD


----------



## Rasha (Sep 28, 2015)

food.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2015)

final fantasy


----------



## Esphas (Sep 28, 2015)

someone i know, named milo


----------



## gravyplz (Sep 28, 2015)

hatsune miku


----------



## piichinu (Sep 28, 2015)

Chrom



Esphas said:


> someone i know, named milo



.....


----------



## Esphas (Sep 28, 2015)

kewkie


----------



## riummi (Sep 28, 2015)

me!me!me!


----------



## piichinu (Sep 28, 2015)

Tires


----------



## 3skulls (Sep 28, 2015)

Eve


----------



## riummi (Sep 29, 2015)

bones


----------



## jiny (Sep 29, 2015)

Computer


----------



## Heyden (Sep 29, 2015)

elsa


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

Apples.


----------



## riummi (Sep 29, 2015)

Fire


----------



## okaimii (Sep 29, 2015)

my sandwich


----------



## jiny (Sep 29, 2015)

Ice


----------



## riummi (Sep 29, 2015)

okaimii said:


> my sandwich



Lol wut

cherries


----------



## lars708 (Sep 29, 2015)

Cookie crisps

Ninja'd


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 29, 2015)

a punk hello kitty with pink and black and skull and bones.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

Large sig.


----------



## okaimii (Sep 29, 2015)

cheese


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 29, 2015)

Cuteness


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 29, 2015)

Being diluted.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 29, 2015)

Lips


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 29, 2015)

What fish?
Bed


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)

forest


----------



## okaimii (Sep 29, 2015)

apple picking


----------



## Rasha (Sep 29, 2015)

Prabha


----------



## lars708 (Sep 29, 2015)

Triple D!


----------



## Rasha (Sep 29, 2015)

where's Peach?


----------



## lars708 (Sep 29, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> where's Peach?



I wanted to advertise my giveaway which you did not even enter :/


----------



## okaimii (Sep 29, 2015)

Cocoa powder


----------



## Rasha (Sep 29, 2015)

lars708 said:


> I wanted to advertise my giveaway which you did not even enter :/



oh! I saw it now, I really like your prizes you're so generous! but honestly I think I'd let other people get their chance because I actually have enough money to buy those things


----------



## hydrophonic (Sep 29, 2015)

clay.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2015)

a mix between lena dunham and the film black god, white devil


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 29, 2015)

phones


----------



## tumut (Sep 29, 2015)

Lugia.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 29, 2015)

piichinu





Lixx said:


> Lugia.



What makes you remember that o:


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 29, 2015)

The 1980's


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2015)

hidden machine capricorn


----------



## hydrophonic (Sep 29, 2015)

Madonna juggling in 2006.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 29, 2015)

"Azabache" is the spanish name of Blaire...
Blaire.Get.yo.ass.in my town.NOW


----------



## Esphas (Sep 29, 2015)

deviantart


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 29, 2015)

a beautiful ice queen


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 29, 2015)

(oh god no,shadow da fanarts NO)
Piichinu
NINJA'D
Zamielmon


----------



## hydrophonic (Sep 29, 2015)

Y-y-yes, mayor... P-please, cuddle with me. Only if you feel like, of course... If you don't want to i-i'm ok... please...

Britney Spears' meltdown.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 29, 2015)

Metalheads ;u;


----------



## Rasha (Sep 29, 2015)

eggs


----------



## Esphas (Sep 29, 2015)

kirby right back at ya


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)

homosexuality


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 29, 2015)

a cute little apple fairy



Jetix said:


> Zamielmon



wow Rude, saying I remind you of trash >:C


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 29, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> a cute little apple fairy
> 
> 
> 
> wow Rude, saying I remind you of trash >:C


wait,WHAT?!
I thought u loved zamielmon οдο


----------



## Rasha (Sep 29, 2015)

an exam you need to be studying right now


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)

mutton


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 29, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> an exam you need to be studying right now



ehehe,maybe i will study at 5pm


----------



## Esphas (Sep 29, 2015)

sht

ninjad sonic x


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 29, 2015)

piichinu said:


> mutton



Apple


----------



## Rasha (Sep 29, 2015)

this handsome fella lmao


----------



## riummi (Sep 29, 2015)

Meatloaf


----------



## okaimii (Sep 29, 2015)

my bright future


----------



## Gummybear12 (Sep 29, 2015)

LOL Miranda Sings for some reason


----------



## Albuns (Sep 29, 2015)

Foood~


----------



## Gummybear12 (Sep 29, 2015)

oh Mine was meant for Bahamut Sorry guys!


----------



## riummi (Sep 29, 2015)

Buttons


----------



## hydrophonic (Sep 29, 2015)

Froslass.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 29, 2015)

an eggplant


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)

bahamas


----------



## okaimii (Sep 29, 2015)

fresh cut grass


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 29, 2015)

someone who doesn't give a damn because they are too cool


Jetix said:


> wait,WHAT?!
> I thought u loved zamielmon οдο



I do lol but, I also think he's trash, because he is trash, but for some reason I like him, because I have bad taste



Spoiler



*Manipulative B**tard *: He really enjoys experiencing his opponents' fear and despair, and gleefully made Ignitemon and Mervamon fight one another.
*Cold Snipe*r: Subverted. He's sadistic and cruel, and takes a great amount of joy in taunting his foes.

yep what a quality guy

(also tv tropes is great)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2015)

neboobs


----------



## Gummybear12 (Sep 29, 2015)

hipsters


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 29, 2015)

STAR VS THE FORCES OF EVIL  OMG <3

EDIT: Ninja'd, whoops.

hair

EDIT2: Double ninja'd what sorcery is this

Maple


----------



## okaimii (Sep 29, 2015)

plums


----------



## Albuns (Sep 29, 2015)

White doggies.


----------



## Esphas (Sep 29, 2015)

men


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 29, 2015)

Cat


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 29, 2015)

Spam


----------



## riummi (Sep 29, 2015)

Aerated chocolate


----------



## Jacob (Sep 29, 2015)

a marshmellow


----------



## Rasha (Sep 29, 2015)

for some reason I keep mistaking between you and Rasumii 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> a marshmellow



sigh, I DID reload before posting :/


----------



## Jacob (Sep 29, 2015)

lmao were not the same gender
edit: oh haha

king dedede ofc


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

Anime.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 29, 2015)

Daniel from Amnesia: TDD because of the part where he says "I am Daniel"


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 29, 2015)

HAIL SATAN


----------



## Rasha (Sep 29, 2015)

Dinosaurs and auto tune 

- - - Post Merge - - -

does my avatar really look like satan? lmao


----------



## Lady Black (Sep 29, 2015)

Miranda Sings.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 29, 2015)

Lady Black said:


> Miranda Sings.



how dare you!

you must be a youtube junkie


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 29, 2015)

Hookah


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

Anime dude.


----------



## aericell (Sep 29, 2015)

fries


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

"Go to Sleep"


----------



## okaimii (Sep 29, 2015)

salsa


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)

the mysterious anime characters


----------



## riummi (Sep 29, 2015)

definitely not fire emblem


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)

u remind me of fire emblem


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

okaimii said:


> salsa



Waka's Salsa dance is the best.
Not fire emblem.


----------



## Taj (Sep 29, 2015)

broken circles


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)

this girl in my school, her last name is similar to ur username


----------



## riummi (Sep 29, 2015)

a Pegasus


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)

ryu


----------



## riummi (Sep 29, 2015)

double indemnity


----------



## okaimii (Sep 29, 2015)

a really cute orange


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

FE CREW!!


----------



## riummi (Sep 29, 2015)

im out of the fe crew //sobs

uh uh a cliche chinese movie lol


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

riummi said:


> im out of the fe crew //sobs
> 
> uh uh a cliche chinese movie lol



DO YOU WANNA JOIN FE CREW??


----------



## jiny (Sep 29, 2015)

my friend named Daniel (we dated for a bit o.e idk why)


----------



## riummi (Sep 29, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> DO YOU WANNA JOIN FE CREW??



YE but mb just my siggy cuz i might get matching avis with someone ^^;

a little snow fairy sugar (an anime lol)


----------



## 3skulls (Sep 29, 2015)

Cookies


----------



## duckvely (Sep 29, 2015)

skulls


----------



## Albuns (Sep 29, 2015)

Quackers! x3


----------



## jiny (Sep 29, 2015)

Hmm... Anime?


----------



## riummi (Sep 29, 2015)

coffee


----------



## jiny (Sep 29, 2015)

chocolate


----------



## duckvely (Sep 30, 2015)

cereal


----------



## tumut (Sep 30, 2015)

The duck pond game at the carnival


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 30, 2015)

Piichinu


----------



## okaimii (Sep 30, 2015)

muffins


----------



## Kerrilea (Sep 30, 2015)

Cardcaptors


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

TEA


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

CAP LOCK.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

OMELETTE


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 30, 2015)

uwu


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

AN AIRPLANE


----------



## lars708 (Sep 30, 2015)

My avatar!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Chrom.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

post lag glitch. trying to fix


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 30, 2015)

BRACES


----------



## lars708 (Sep 30, 2015)

FE CREW


----------



## Gummybear12 (Sep 30, 2015)

Marth.... It must be the blue hair '-'


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

IT IS MARTH


----------



## Gummybear12 (Sep 30, 2015)

OH! LOLOLOLOL!!!!


----------



## riummi (Sep 30, 2015)

The beach


----------



## okaimii (Sep 30, 2015)

the sun


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 30, 2015)

A muffin


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 30, 2015)

Curry 
lots of curry


----------



## riummi (Sep 30, 2015)

Spicy chocolate


----------



## tumut (Sep 30, 2015)

chineese food also cookies


----------



## riummi (Sep 30, 2015)

Twix


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 30, 2015)

Foxes


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

blue


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Sep 30, 2015)

Pastel colors and carnations


----------



## Jacob (Sep 30, 2015)

a gudetama


----------



## Hatori (Sep 30, 2015)

too much TBT


----------



## Heyden (Sep 30, 2015)

Garnet


----------



## Jacob (Sep 30, 2015)

The watermelon collectible that won 3rd place at the beach party


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

COLLECTIBLES because thats all u talk about!!!!!


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 30, 2015)

Popsicles


----------



## okaimii (Sep 30, 2015)

Mayo.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 30, 2015)

Yukiko.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Freezing Popsicle member.


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 30, 2015)

Amaterasu


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 30, 2015)

One of the cute Pokemon girls c:


----------



## riummi (Sep 30, 2015)

Seaweed HAHA


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 30, 2015)

Okaiimi


----------



## aericell (Sep 30, 2015)

Pucca


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 30, 2015)

k-pop


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 30, 2015)

Blueberry yogurt


----------



## okaimii (Sep 30, 2015)

waterfall


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 30, 2015)

Nagisa


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 30, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Nagisa



Nagisa's my husbando

Oh, and Sunky.mpeg


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 30, 2015)

riummi said:


> Seaweed HAHA



IM JUST REENACTING THE BIRTH OF VENUS. IM READY TO BE BORN DAMNIT (it's a persona reference kids, move on)

Anime c:


----------



## okaimii (Sep 30, 2015)

ice cream


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

Oatmeal


----------



## Aesthetic (Oct 1, 2015)

troll face


----------



## Jacob (Oct 1, 2015)

bee movie


----------



## Llust (Oct 1, 2015)

anime


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> troll face



Le troll face* :///


----------



## Jacob (Oct 1, 2015)

guy catfish


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 1, 2015)

Tails *-*


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 1, 2015)

Bahamut and your marriage lol


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 1, 2015)

Cotton candy!


----------



## riummi (Oct 1, 2015)

Bottled spring water


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 1, 2015)

Someone who is sinisterly awesome.
I'm trying to remember the name of the girl in your avatar and sig. Is it....Charlotte?


----------



## riummi (Oct 1, 2015)

Oop no ;n; it's Kinu ~

A myth


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 1, 2015)

I wasn't even close wtf I thought I nailed it
Oh shoot charlotte is from a different sig
A kinu


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 1, 2015)

Paradise Falls c:


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 1, 2015)

<3
Nagisa
From that swimming anime
I forget the name.


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 1, 2015)

Game of Thrones, the high "Sparro" name even though it is spelled different still reminds me of it.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 1, 2015)

Paprika x3


----------



## aericell (Oct 1, 2015)

swimming!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 1, 2015)

Call me Daniel


----------



## Albuns (Oct 1, 2015)

Dingle Dongers.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

Gangrene 



Sparro said:


> I wasn't even close wtf I thought I nailed it
> Oh shoot charlotte is from a different sig
> A kinu



I used to have Charlotte


----------



## Albuns (Oct 1, 2015)

Blood.


----------



## Heyden (Oct 1, 2015)

Cat ears


----------



## Jacob (Oct 1, 2015)

V8


----------



## Albuns (Oct 1, 2015)

Penguins!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 1, 2015)

A COCKOPOP


----------



## Heyden (Oct 1, 2015)

the name Emily


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 1, 2015)

WATERMALON


----------



## Jacob (Oct 1, 2015)

a fetus


----------



## Heyden (Oct 1, 2015)

pichiinu


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 1, 2015)

A RABBIT

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> a fetus



why are you turning into pichiinu?

ugh


----------



## Jacob (Oct 1, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> why are you turning into pichiinu?
> 
> ugh



Piichinu is my alt account !

You remind me of a milkshake


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 1, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Piichinu is my alt account !
> 
> You remind me of a milkshake



stop lying. i have to go to school now bye


----------



## Heyden (Oct 1, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> A RABBIT
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I love how you're sort of hating on her after you just gave a public apology to her

*falls over*


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 1, 2015)

Australia


----------



## Damniel (Oct 1, 2015)

That RobinxChrom ship I wanted to make possible.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 1, 2015)

a forest fire


----------



## Damniel (Oct 1, 2015)

I only see you as a bunch of collectibles now .


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 1, 2015)

the show dominion mixed with some coolness of purple flowers lol


----------



## riummi (Oct 1, 2015)

Metal


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 1, 2015)

The party starter.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 1, 2015)

A dragon
dang it I was hoping someone else would be before me :3


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

rainforests

- - - Post Merge - - -



Haydenn said:


> I love how you're sort of hating on her after you just gave a public apology to her
> 
> *falls over*



IM DEAD OH M Y GOD


----------



## tumut (Oct 1, 2015)

A cherry.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 1, 2015)

kingdom hearts


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 1, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> That RobinxChrom ship I wanted to make possible.



Um what xD

and piichinu


----------



## tumut (Oct 1, 2015)

Mega Pinsr


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 1, 2015)

Toph from avatar the last airbender


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 1, 2015)

You remind me of Lucanosa.... No idea why... how strange...


----------



## Esphas (Oct 1, 2015)

youtube


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 1, 2015)

pirate


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 1, 2015)

GameFAQS


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 1, 2015)

lolol same


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

hospital bracelets


----------



## boujee (Oct 1, 2015)

This kid that sits in the back of my class.


----------



## riummi (Oct 1, 2015)

My classmate ruby


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 1, 2015)

Anime


----------



## Jacob (Oct 1, 2015)

Acnl box art


----------



## Albuns (Oct 1, 2015)

Fluffy doges


----------



## okaimii (Oct 1, 2015)

yogurt


----------



## riummi (Oct 1, 2015)

Chocolate covered strawberries


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 1, 2015)

Snow


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

perfection uwu


----------



## Rasha (Oct 1, 2015)

Hammer <3


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 1, 2015)

perfection uwu


----------



## spookycipher (Oct 1, 2015)

gotta go fast


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

tumblr


----------



## Esphas (Oct 1, 2015)

sht


----------



## Jacob (Oct 1, 2015)

q tip


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

***


----------



## Jacob (Oct 1, 2015)

o good one

hot dog


----------



## Albuns (Oct 1, 2015)

Weiner


----------



## spookycipher (Oct 1, 2015)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## jiny (Oct 1, 2015)

illuminati


----------



## kassie (Oct 1, 2015)

Cookies. That are crispy.


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 1, 2015)

anime


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 1, 2015)

Popsicles


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

SCHOOLHOUSE ROCK


----------



## Heyden (Oct 1, 2015)

Peach kitchen


----------



## tumut (Oct 1, 2015)

kuchipatchi


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

death


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 1, 2015)

Nate the Great


----------



## wassop (Oct 1, 2015)

bloo from fosters home for imaginary friends


----------



## Rasha (Oct 1, 2015)

red


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 1, 2015)

King Dedede


----------



## riummi (Oct 1, 2015)

black licorice


----------



## asuka (Oct 1, 2015)

peaches.......


----------



## Javocado (Oct 1, 2015)

dr. pepper


----------



## Heyden (Oct 1, 2015)

John cena


----------



## jiny (Oct 1, 2015)

A bunny


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

that scary wolf mascot from your cereal


----------



## Jacob (Oct 1, 2015)

Poison


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

athletes foot


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 1, 2015)

Sassz


----------



## Heyden (Oct 1, 2015)

an Instagram filter


----------



## xRain (Oct 1, 2015)

Hm...collecter?


----------



## Moonlight- (Oct 1, 2015)

Hoodies


----------



## Jacob (Oct 1, 2015)

dogey!!!


----------



## riummi (Oct 1, 2015)

Much


----------



## kelpy (Oct 1, 2015)

IDK.. Anime..?


----------



## asuka (Oct 1, 2015)

jelly beans..owo


----------



## PandaDarling (Oct 1, 2015)

Neon Genesis Evangelion... duh !


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 1, 2015)

TOTALLY not a panda
Hah, sarcasm.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 1, 2015)

coffee


----------



## riummi (Oct 1, 2015)

a collectable


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 1, 2015)

Looks like some airbender show stuff...


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2015)

Super Mario sluggers


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 1, 2015)

I pikachu because of the name, even though it's more close to Pichu, but Pichu Sucks and you don't


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 1, 2015)

fairies


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 1, 2015)

Cake.


----------



## doveling (Oct 2, 2015)

balloons


----------



## okaimii (Oct 2, 2015)

hershey's chocolate


----------



## Heyden (Oct 2, 2015)

the ocean


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 2, 2015)

A Bunny


----------



## okaimii (Oct 2, 2015)

Marshmallows.


----------



## riummi (Oct 2, 2015)

a shrine

- - - Post Merge - - -

//cuz ur so holy 

what the heck


----------



## Heyden (Oct 2, 2015)

gummy bear


----------



## doveling (Oct 2, 2015)

carrots


----------



## Heyden (Oct 2, 2015)

flowers


----------



## Bwazey (Oct 2, 2015)

Bunnie.


----------



## doveling (Oct 2, 2015)

dusk


----------



## Heyden (Oct 2, 2015)

peoyne


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 2, 2015)

Freckles


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 2, 2015)

the bloopers from Mario!


----------



## Heyden (Oct 2, 2015)

Tangy


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 2, 2015)

A hot girl

(From the presumption thread, you showed a picture of a hot girl that may or may not be you and she looked pretty damn good.)


----------



## Heyden (Oct 2, 2015)

Sparro said:


> A hot girl
> 
> (From the presumption thread, you showed a picture of a hot girl that may or may not be you and she looked pretty damn good.)



that was Jessica Alba aka me

uh, I still keep things of Instagram filters when I see your avatar lol


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 2, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> that was Jessica Alba aka me
> 
> uh, I still keep things of Instagram filters when I see your avatar lol



wait, what? you're jessica alba? O.O

anyway, trading cards


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

someone pressing snooze on their phone alarm clock


----------



## SarahBearah (Oct 2, 2015)

Marijuana users


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

chocolate cake in the shape of a bear


----------



## Rasha (Oct 2, 2015)

white feather. I want it


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 2, 2015)

Club penguin...O.O


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> white feather. I want it



no u cant

also @kaydee turt princess <3


----------



## jiny (Oct 2, 2015)

Turtles


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

cripsy cookies lol idk


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 2, 2015)

Phones LOL


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

biology text books


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 2, 2015)

Hairy stuff


----------



## piichinu (Oct 2, 2015)

sabbaticals


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

temperaments...


----------



## riummi (Oct 2, 2015)

Rocks


----------



## piichinu (Oct 2, 2015)

A ferret


----------



## Jacob (Oct 2, 2015)

medusa from soul eater


----------



## piichinu (Oct 2, 2015)

Stoners


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 2, 2015)

saliva


----------



## piichinu (Oct 2, 2015)

NO


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

wannabe cool girl


----------



## piichinu (Oct 2, 2015)

A gremlin

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or an obtuse triangle actually


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 2, 2015)

Penguins


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

wal mart


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 2, 2015)

Moko said:


> wal mart




Yaas 

Turtles


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

snow :3


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 2, 2015)

Turtle hippy


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 2, 2015)

Animal Crossing


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

persona 4g


----------



## Jacob (Oct 2, 2015)

Trippy turtle (a dj)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

right..

milk


----------



## Jacob (Oct 2, 2015)

master oogway


----------



## Peter (Oct 2, 2015)

collectibles


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

pink and red


----------



## Peter (Oct 2, 2015)

turtles


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

real name?


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 2, 2015)

breaking sentences


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

butt


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 2, 2015)

tumblrish


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

o.o i hate the site lol

umm pink flowers


----------



## Jacob (Oct 2, 2015)

starbux


----------



## okaimii (Oct 2, 2015)

chowder


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 2, 2015)

my chocolate ice cream


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

ps vita butt


----------



## piichinu (Oct 2, 2015)

those ppl on the street who ask for money


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 2, 2015)

Club penguin


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 2, 2015)

Death


----------



## piichinu (Oct 2, 2015)

mussels


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 2, 2015)

Jas0n said:


> Death



Hah! Niceee

Sunscreen


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 2, 2015)

The Sun


----------



## tumut (Oct 2, 2015)

Thunder


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 2, 2015)

piichinu


----------



## riummi (Oct 2, 2015)

an airbag


----------



## jiny (Oct 2, 2015)

Pears


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 2, 2015)

Cereal


----------



## jiny (Oct 2, 2015)

Birds


----------



## aericell (Oct 3, 2015)

candy


----------



## Llust (Oct 3, 2015)

k pop


----------



## Jacob (Oct 3, 2015)

snow


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

a guy I used to know his name was jacob


----------



## Albuns (Oct 3, 2015)

Candy.


----------



## aericell (Oct 3, 2015)

deep thoughts


----------



## Jacob (Oct 3, 2015)

powder


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 3, 2015)

fun and cool collectibles


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

Music


----------



## riummi (Oct 3, 2015)

Sprinkles


----------



## Albuns (Oct 3, 2015)

Bunnies


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 3, 2015)

Yoda


----------



## Jacob (Oct 3, 2015)

poetry


----------



## aericell (Oct 3, 2015)

popsicles


----------



## Albuns (Oct 3, 2015)

Happiness~


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

Anime


----------



## duckvely (Oct 3, 2015)

cake


----------



## aericell (Oct 3, 2015)

ducks


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

korea


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2015)

Sugary goodness


----------



## aericell (Oct 3, 2015)

failed username typing


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2015)

Korea
Because I can't think of anything else


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

A third wheel xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2015)

I hope you didn't forget I'm the spare wheel in the back

Apollo's lover


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

*Emi

A _spare_ wheel


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 3, 2015)

love and happiness  and rainbows after the rain


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 3, 2015)

Music


----------



## acnladdict (Oct 3, 2015)

some...warrior in a video game?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 3, 2015)

anime


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2015)

snoozing pepe


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 3, 2015)

pigeon dating sims


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2015)

tetris pro


----------



## Heyden (Oct 3, 2015)

White feather desperation


----------



## tumut (Oct 3, 2015)

lemons also melons


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2015)

hair


----------



## acnladdict (Oct 3, 2015)

100 yr old turtles


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 3, 2015)

Animal Crossing


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2015)

breaking bad


----------



## Esphas (Oct 3, 2015)

maka albarn


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2015)

hair


----------



## tumut (Oct 3, 2015)

masochism

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd

 uhh coffee


----------



## Heyden (Oct 3, 2015)

piichinu


----------



## tumut (Oct 3, 2015)

tamagotchis


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2015)

Lixx said:


> masochism
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



well actually not ninja'd..


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 3, 2015)

Lixx said:


> tamagotchis



piichinu


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2015)

thanks x)))

english dub *cough*


----------



## Psydye (Oct 3, 2015)

Psych rock.


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 3, 2015)

a fruit salad from your collectibles since your avatar is not showing, sry ;D


----------



## Jacob (Oct 3, 2015)

halloween


----------



## Albuns (Oct 3, 2015)

Oranges.


----------



## himeki (Oct 3, 2015)

flies


----------



## Albuns (Oct 3, 2015)

Gnats


----------



## himeki (Oct 3, 2015)

liars


----------



## Albuns (Oct 3, 2015)

Judgement


----------



## himeki (Oct 3, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Judgement



people that i dont want to be around.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 3, 2015)

riummi LOL

i lied that was for Alby

MayorEvvie: the the anime guy with the black hair that you drew


----------



## himeki (Oct 3, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> riummi LOL
> 
> i lied that was for Alby
> 
> MayorEvvie: the the anime guy with the black hair that you drew



waht which i draw a lot of anime guys haha.


also, cupcakes!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> people that i dont want to be around.



Simply ignoring me will do, I'll do the same.


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

why are you starting arguments...

Love


----------



## himeki (Oct 3, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> why are you starting arguments...
> 
> Love



candy!


----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

marshmallows


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> waht which i draw a lot of anime guys haha.
> 
> 
> also, cupcakes!



aww cupcakes *v* teehee~ (also this one -hides- i don't know why)

GOSH DARN IT I POST TOO SLOW

Sugarella: usernames ;w;


----------



## Albuns (Oct 3, 2015)

Tea with ginseng and honey~


----------



## himeki (Oct 3, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> aww cupcakes *v* teehee~ (also this one -hides- i don't know why)
> 
> GOSH DARN IT I POST TOO SLOW
> 
> Sugarella: usernames ;w;



OHHH THE CIEL ONE? ty c:


and cupcakes since you are super sweet!


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 3, 2015)

Awesomesauce! cuss your so cool!


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 3, 2015)

Shortcake!


----------



## Jacob (Oct 3, 2015)

my little cousin uwu


----------



## AS176 (Oct 3, 2015)

An iawall


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 3, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> my little cousin uwu



I bet she's really cute like me (*?ω｀)o

Tea leaves!


----------



## Damniel (Oct 3, 2015)

Likes Free! like i do.


----------



## duckvely (Oct 3, 2015)

Shrek


----------



## Rasha (Oct 3, 2015)

rubber ducky


----------



## doveling (Oct 3, 2015)

a circus


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2015)

Side babe
Jk
First babe


----------



## Rasha (Oct 3, 2015)

pizza everywhere


----------



## duckvely (Oct 3, 2015)

a hammer


----------



## Skyeisthelimit (Oct 3, 2015)

accessories


----------



## Heyden (Oct 3, 2015)

newbie


----------



## duckvely (Oct 3, 2015)

a bunny


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 3, 2015)

Lying people.

EDIT: That was for sparro lmao, got ninja'd really bad.

Tetris o:


----------



## duckvely (Oct 3, 2015)

Tetris


----------



## Albuns (Oct 3, 2015)

Candy


----------



## duckvely (Oct 3, 2015)

quotes


----------



## piichinu (Oct 3, 2015)

those people on deviantart with the kpop gifs everywhere


----------



## Esphas (Oct 3, 2015)

dirt


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 3, 2015)

You getting in the way of lixx and piichinu beating the **** out of each other on Smash.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 3, 2015)

you have smash?


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 3, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> you have smash?



not me, but the other three like to tease me and share their stories on this little skype group we have


----------



## Rasha (Oct 3, 2015)

Aerate said:


> not me, but the other three like to tease me and share their stories on this little skype group we have



rofl the same thing happens on our line group. they keep teasing me with the hhd stuff lol


----------



## riummi (Oct 3, 2015)

kettle corn


----------



## Rasha (Oct 3, 2015)

Aerate


----------



## riummi (Oct 3, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> Aerate



nuuuuu

coins


----------



## Esphas (Oct 3, 2015)

red wine


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2015)

Drunk people.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 3, 2015)

kk condor


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2015)

A singing wall.


----------



## milkday (Oct 3, 2015)

Lord of the rings


----------



## Esphas (Oct 3, 2015)

ouran


----------



## Jacob (Oct 3, 2015)

fe idk


----------



## boujee (Oct 3, 2015)

goku from tfs


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 3, 2015)

popsicles, jesus


----------



## Rasha (Oct 3, 2015)

chicken alfredo


----------



## tumut (Oct 3, 2015)

banana pies


----------



## doveling (Oct 3, 2015)

a hobo

im sorry


----------



## spookycipher (Oct 3, 2015)

cat


----------



## Esphas (Oct 3, 2015)

gravity falls


----------



## riummi (Oct 3, 2015)

a pirate


----------



## piichinu (Oct 3, 2015)

ball is life


----------



## riummi (Oct 3, 2015)

shrek is life


----------



## milkyi (Oct 3, 2015)

ANIMU


----------



## riummi (Oct 3, 2015)

Pretz


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 3, 2015)

spaghetti(that is a GOOD thing)


----------



## milkyi (Oct 3, 2015)

Beauty


----------



## piichinu (Oct 3, 2015)

IMVU


----------



## milkyi (Oct 3, 2015)

piichinu said:


> IMVU



Ahaaa I remember that website,

Akame


----------



## Damniel (Oct 3, 2015)

Japanese chocolate snacks.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 3, 2015)

kirby

- - - Post Merge - - -



P o c k y said:


> Ahaaa I remember that website,
> 
> Akame



who is akame?


----------



## Albuns (Oct 3, 2015)

Cherries.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2015)

A fish filet


----------



## piichinu (Oct 4, 2015)

birds


----------



## Jacob (Oct 4, 2015)

an inphant


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 4, 2015)

DNAngel


----------



## okaimii (Oct 4, 2015)

Free!


----------



## riummi (Oct 4, 2015)

A dove


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 4, 2015)

A vocaloid *-*


----------



## okaimii (Oct 4, 2015)

Sakura mochi.


----------



## Damniel (Oct 4, 2015)

Girl looking at her phone to much.


----------



## aericell (Oct 4, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 4, 2015)

Tetris


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2015)

Robin


----------



## piichinu (Oct 4, 2015)

well his avatar is robin......uwu

pizza


----------



## Esphas (Oct 4, 2015)

funny bone


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 4, 2015)

birthdays


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2015)

hardcore game :[


----------



## Albuns (Oct 4, 2015)

Coffee.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2015)

gintama


----------



## milkyi (Oct 4, 2015)

Turtles


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 4, 2015)

cotton candy


----------



## piichinu (Oct 4, 2015)

high school


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 4, 2015)

Lixx


----------



## Albuns (Oct 4, 2015)

Vanilla.


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 4, 2015)

a smoothie


----------



## Jacob (Oct 4, 2015)

nightmare b4 xmas


----------



## piichinu (Oct 4, 2015)

coldsteel the hedgehog


----------



## Esphas (Oct 4, 2015)

nicole from allan and nicole


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 4, 2015)

a beautiful unicorn uwu


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 4, 2015)

A wierdo lol
Jk <3


----------



## himeki (Oct 4, 2015)

mint imperials


----------



## Jacob (Oct 4, 2015)

a wolf


piichinu said:


> coldsteel the hedgehog



psh nothin personnel kid


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 4, 2015)

Donuts


----------



## himeki (Oct 4, 2015)

art


----------



## Albuns (Oct 4, 2015)

Mints~


----------



## himeki (Oct 4, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Mints~



i thought you were ignoring me.

also, nothing


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 4, 2015)

Wolves!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i thought you were ignoring me.
> 
> also, nothing



We just so happened to replied at the same time. Ignore it, it was for Slammint.

Bubble tea~


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 4, 2015)

Soda pop
Or pop rocks


----------



## piichinu (Oct 4, 2015)

drunk ppl


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 4, 2015)

Milo


----------



## himeki (Oct 4, 2015)

applse


----------



## riummi (Oct 4, 2015)

Silver


----------



## Albuns (Oct 4, 2015)

Hazel


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 4, 2015)

Summer


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 4, 2015)

Winter


----------



## himeki (Oct 4, 2015)

shtty games (sonic)


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 4, 2015)

Confessions...
(FRICK U)


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 4, 2015)

Pokemon


----------



## himeki (Oct 4, 2015)

hamstert


----------



## duckvely (Oct 4, 2015)

art


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 4, 2015)

Anime and kpop


----------



## duckvely (Oct 4, 2015)

wolves
i don't watch anime though lol


----------



## aericell (Oct 4, 2015)

xiumin and ducks


----------



## duckvely (Oct 4, 2015)

chanyeol


----------



## Albuns (Oct 4, 2015)

Lemons


----------



## duckvely (Oct 4, 2015)

popsicles


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 4, 2015)

Kpop


----------



## himeki (Oct 4, 2015)

battlestar galactica


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> battlestar galactica



hahha I never watched it but did watch the spin off Caprica which is where I got my name and town name.
you remind me of the stars in the sky


----------



## himeki (Oct 4, 2015)

HMCaprica said:


> hahha I never watched it but did watch the spin off Caprica which is where I got my name and town name.
> you remind me of the stars in the sky



ohh because caprica was the original planet they lived on in the main serious GO WATCH THAT NOW.


----------



## kassie (Oct 4, 2015)

The first thing I think of is the Pok?mon Eevee.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 4, 2015)

azuril


----------



## boujee (Oct 4, 2015)

The car fax fox


----------



## Jacob (Oct 4, 2015)

an art teacher


----------



## Peter (Oct 4, 2015)

popsicles


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 4, 2015)

Snapbacks


----------



## aericell (Oct 4, 2015)

seventeen


----------



## Jacob (Oct 4, 2015)

exo


----------



## riummi (Oct 4, 2015)

the grinch


----------



## monsemania (Oct 4, 2015)

riummi said:


> the grinch



anime


----------



## riummi (Oct 4, 2015)

fog


----------



## Albuns (Oct 4, 2015)

Chocolate


----------



## Jacob (Oct 4, 2015)

a cat


----------



## riummi (Oct 4, 2015)

nightmare b4 christmas


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

feathers


----------



## riummi (Oct 4, 2015)

sugar crystals


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 4, 2015)

chocolate cake


----------



## Albuns (Oct 4, 2015)

Dingle Dangle the Dongle.


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 4, 2015)

Mokey Fraggle from fraggle rock


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2015)

Music


----------



## asuka (Oct 4, 2015)

birds.


----------



## jiny (Oct 4, 2015)

blood

its your siggy


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2015)

Diabetes
Because sugar! Hah! I'll stop now...


----------



## riummi (Oct 4, 2015)

Sparrow


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2015)

Sweets
Because you are so sweet! Okay, for real I'll stop now.


----------



## kayleee (Oct 5, 2015)

A bird pokemon


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2015)

An English woman.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 5, 2015)

Firefiles.


----------



## kayleee (Oct 5, 2015)

A child


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 5, 2015)

Lavender~


----------



## Miharu (Oct 5, 2015)

The sea~ c:


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 5, 2015)

Gold Fish snacks(because of your sig) lol


----------



## lars708 (Oct 5, 2015)

Capri Sun


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 5, 2015)

Blue chiller freezee


----------



## Jacob (Oct 5, 2015)

a homunculus from FMA


----------



## aericell (Oct 5, 2015)

a house that i still don't have


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 5, 2015)

koreans


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2015)

kanji 

lel


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 5, 2015)

amateur gamers


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 5, 2015)

ice cream


----------



## piichinu (Oct 5, 2015)

capricorn


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 5, 2015)

piichinu said:


> capricorn


well that is exactly what I am(as far as astrology goes)
And a nice frothy latte


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 5, 2015)

cat lady

- - - Post Merge - - -

dat signature doe


----------



## piichinu (Oct 5, 2015)

mami


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 5, 2015)

Icy


----------



## Albuns (Oct 5, 2015)

Ice cream


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 5, 2015)

Foxes


----------



## alicerulez (Oct 5, 2015)

some muscle brain...no offense


----------



## Jacob (Oct 5, 2015)

erika from soul eater


----------



## himeki (Oct 5, 2015)

chicken


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 5, 2015)

Rainbows (Mostly from your sig. lol)


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 5, 2015)

Skype group.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 5, 2015)

Fire Emblem


----------



## Jacob (Oct 5, 2015)

gurren laggan


----------



## piichinu (Oct 5, 2015)

wtf


----------



## Jacob (Oct 5, 2015)

The mean girl at recess ;(


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 5, 2015)

teen titans


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 5, 2015)

Cupcakes


----------



## piichinu (Oct 5, 2015)

this one persons club penguin


----------



## Jacob (Oct 5, 2015)

sabrina carpenter


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 5, 2015)

Bubbles


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 5, 2015)

Koi fish c:


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 5, 2015)

Kittens


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 5, 2015)

Some Nick Jr show LOL I don't know why


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Oct 5, 2015)

Face paint.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 5, 2015)

Flames


----------



## piichinu (Oct 5, 2015)

roller coaster tycoon


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 5, 2015)

Ice cream


----------



## aericell (Oct 5, 2015)

an actual typhoon


----------



## riummi (Oct 5, 2015)

a beluga whale


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 5, 2015)

Bread for some reason xD


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 5, 2015)

wow some people are being meanies jees thought this was suppose to be fun. anyway a cute Eskimo because of your sig(aint taking the meany route if others want to go right ahead I am NOT like that)

darn just got ninjad LOL

reminds me of a fun time!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 6, 2015)

Birthstone


----------



## piichinu (Oct 6, 2015)

Those air things u use for cleaning phone mics and stuff


----------



## Jacob (Oct 6, 2015)

wait jk
 u remind me of lucina


----------



## milkyi (Oct 6, 2015)

Bubbles


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 6, 2015)

Pocky


----------



## Albuns (Oct 6, 2015)

Wakfu.


----------



## Heyden (Oct 6, 2015)

Call me Daniel


----------



## milkyi (Oct 6, 2015)

Happy Home Designer


----------



## piichinu (Oct 6, 2015)

the zoo



Jacob_lawall said:


> wait jk
> u remind me of lucina



wtf was the orig message


----------



## tumut (Oct 6, 2015)

Milo


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 6, 2015)

tamogachi

- - - Post Merge - - -

i wonder why...


----------



## piichinu (Oct 6, 2015)

steamed bun on deviantart



Lixx said:


> Milo



i already got this one -______-


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 6, 2015)

Yoshi


----------



## lars708 (Oct 6, 2015)

Piichinu


----------



## Chicken Tender (Oct 6, 2015)

Rei Ryugazaki


----------



## piichinu (Oct 6, 2015)

cedar point


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 6, 2015)

bianca from rff


----------



## aericell (Oct 6, 2015)

lotus flowers


----------



## milkyi (Oct 6, 2015)

Koreon Girl


----------



## Jacob (Oct 6, 2015)

miku chan


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 6, 2015)

Lions.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 6, 2015)

Leaves


----------



## alicerulez (Oct 6, 2015)

the outdoors


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 6, 2015)

childhood memories for some reason (mainly your sig)


----------



## Albuns (Oct 6, 2015)

Mash potatoes, gimme sooome~ *^*


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 6, 2015)

_EDIT: For gravyplz_
Potatoes 
cuz of gravy lol I'm so funny


----------



## Jacob (Oct 6, 2015)

alphonse elric


----------



## aericell (Oct 6, 2015)

sao


----------



## piichinu (Oct 6, 2015)

laffy taffy


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 6, 2015)

white girls

- - - Post Merge - - -

white girls


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 6, 2015)

Clouds


----------



## riummi (Oct 6, 2015)

wakfu


----------



## Albuns (Oct 6, 2015)

Pancakes


----------



## AS176 (Oct 6, 2015)

A kun-alby


----------



## riummi (Oct 6, 2015)

a foggy mirror after a shower


----------



## Albuns (Oct 6, 2015)

Alpaca


----------



## riummi (Oct 6, 2015)

again?! xD

a rasberry


----------



## Jacob (Oct 6, 2015)

oh ninjad

umm hm a rabbit


----------



## piichinu (Oct 6, 2015)

silver the hedgehog


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 6, 2015)

Anger issues


----------



## milkyi (Oct 6, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> miku chan



I AM SO HONORED.


----------



## riummi (Oct 6, 2015)

LSD


----------



## piichinu (Oct 7, 2015)

tumblr


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2015)

squeaky mice


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 7, 2015)

The turtles in Finding Nemo


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 7, 2015)

A Hex Girl from Scooby-Doo.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2015)

kingdom hearts


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 7, 2015)

persona


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2015)

kanji


----------



## piichinu (Oct 7, 2015)

this one ep of modern family


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 7, 2015)

fire emblem


----------



## Albuns (Oct 7, 2015)

Mayonaise


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 7, 2015)

Foxesss


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2015)

terraria

(also go sleep aerate)


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Oct 7, 2015)

A Turtle xD


----------



## piichinu (Oct 7, 2015)

old lady perfume

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh ninja'ed. then umm bananas


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Oct 7, 2015)

A Creepy Clown On The Toilet. (I Have No Idea Why o-O)


----------



## Albuns (Oct 7, 2015)

Abigail from Codename: Kids Next Door


----------



## Esphas (Oct 7, 2015)

yaoi


----------



## Kanapachi (Oct 7, 2015)

bara


----------



## riummi (Oct 7, 2015)

string lights


----------



## Albuns (Oct 7, 2015)

Fireplace~


----------



## Kanapachi (Oct 7, 2015)

yaoi


----------



## Albuns (Oct 7, 2015)

How do I even...
Pervy sage


----------



## milkday (Oct 7, 2015)

Marshmallows (i don't even know)


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 7, 2015)

Jerry (From Tom and Jerry) xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 7, 2015)

Hurricane Katrina


----------



## riummi (Oct 7, 2015)

the grand canyon or smt


----------



## piichinu (Oct 8, 2015)

the fruit salad song


----------



## Kanapachi (Oct 8, 2015)

legs


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2015)

Japan


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 8, 2015)

risette


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 8, 2015)

Tapioca that white hair though


----------



## piichinu (Oct 8, 2015)

that chocolate egg around easter


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Oct 8, 2015)

Pokemon, because the first time I saw your username I misread it as pikachu xD


----------



## Albuns (Oct 8, 2015)

Gorillaz.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 8, 2015)

yaoi


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 8, 2015)

Pikachu


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2015)

terraria


----------



## boujee (Oct 8, 2015)

A chunter


----------



## Albuns (Oct 8, 2015)

The Great Gatsby.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 8, 2015)

Your drawing


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 8, 2015)

Fire emblem.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 8, 2015)

A goregous flower


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2015)

some druggy berry


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Oct 8, 2015)

An Old Lady Doing Exercise


----------



## piichinu (Oct 8, 2015)

club penguin


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Oct 8, 2015)

OMG I LOVE CLUB PENGUIN I'm obsessed xD
An Angel:3


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 8, 2015)

Moo


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 8, 2015)

A Warrior


----------



## Albuns (Oct 8, 2015)

Maverick.


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 8, 2015)

The trash heap on fraggle rock(so much wisdom-yes i have been watching a lot of fraggle rock lately lol)


----------



## piichinu (Oct 8, 2015)

ht topic


----------



## Albuns (Oct 8, 2015)

Evil little fairies that speak in Haiku


----------



## riummi (Oct 8, 2015)

complicated fonts


----------



## Albuns (Oct 8, 2015)

Forever L o a d i n g...
Huehue, I have a ton more symbols and fancy letters where that came from~ :3


----------



## piichinu (Oct 8, 2015)

uke and seme


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 8, 2015)

A princess type


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 9, 2015)

Pokemon Black/White


----------



## radical6 (Oct 9, 2015)

a bad game


----------



## riummi (Oct 9, 2015)

A duck


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 9, 2015)

Pet Girl of Sakurasou!


----------



## Hatori (Oct 9, 2015)

water and everything cute


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 9, 2015)

A little cutie pie!


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 9, 2015)

Cadbury chocolate x3


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 9, 2015)

A Cadbury cream egg
The sweetest thing on earth. Also the leading cause of diabetes...maybe.


----------



## Hatori (Oct 9, 2015)

White Sparrows by Billy Talent *quietly sobs*


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 9, 2015)

Ninjad, a black haired babe


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 9, 2015)

Sparro said:


> A Cadbury cream egg
> The sweetest thing on earth. Also the leading cause of diabetes...maybe.



I cause diabetes because I'm too sweet for people to handle bby

Also, a spearmint leaf!


----------



## alicerulez (Oct 9, 2015)

some girl who likes summer


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 9, 2015)

a snake


----------



## Pearls (Oct 9, 2015)

cadbury chocolate


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 9, 2015)

Nanako from Persona 4.


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 9, 2015)

Winter time.. Hot chocolate and a book.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 9, 2015)

A dinosaur head in a wolf's body.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2015)

gintama ye


----------



## piichinu (Oct 9, 2015)

the train station


----------



## alicerulez (Oct 9, 2015)

split personality


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 9, 2015)

A beautiful mermaid c:


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 9, 2015)

A Julian type (ac villager Jullian)


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 9, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> A Julian type (ac villager Jullian)



Picasso XD


----------



## Damniel (Oct 9, 2015)

Apples.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 9, 2015)

red foxes


----------



## jiny (Oct 9, 2015)

Money


----------



## Albuns (Oct 9, 2015)

Mareep.


----------



## jiny (Oct 9, 2015)

Gintama


----------



## Carfax (Oct 9, 2015)

Full House


----------



## piichinu (Oct 9, 2015)

kawaii


----------



## jiny (Oct 9, 2015)

gems


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 9, 2015)

Candy


----------



## Peter (Oct 9, 2015)

collectibles shop!


----------



## aericell (Oct 9, 2015)

wasabi


----------



## Peter (Oct 9, 2015)

basement gamessss


----------



## cinny (Oct 9, 2015)

blue cotton candy


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 9, 2015)

Ninjad
And Flowers


----------



## piichinu (Oct 9, 2015)

dA


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 9, 2015)

Muppets


----------



## duckvely (Oct 9, 2015)

a wolf


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 9, 2015)

Kpop


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 9, 2015)

Chandeliers


----------



## piichinu (Oct 9, 2015)

sticky tack


----------



## Albuns (Oct 9, 2015)

Bad bacon


----------



## boujee (Oct 9, 2015)

Some tea I'm drinking 
It's pink


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 9, 2015)

Gills if a fish... idk why


----------



## jiny (Oct 9, 2015)

Pokemon


----------



## aericell (Oct 9, 2015)

candy~~


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 9, 2015)

Desserts!


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 9, 2015)

Generator Rex


----------



## kayleee (Oct 9, 2015)

berries


----------



## Albuns (Oct 9, 2015)

Violet


----------



## piichinu (Oct 9, 2015)

boy love manga


----------



## boujee (Oct 9, 2015)

Nothing


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 9, 2015)

Homestuck.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 9, 2015)

random


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 9, 2015)

Truffles


----------



## Albuns (Oct 9, 2015)

Grapes


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 9, 2015)

Anime.


----------



## KantoKraze (Oct 9, 2015)

a wolf.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 9, 2015)

pikachu


----------



## Albuns (Oct 9, 2015)

Yuri


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 9, 2015)

Pink wolf


----------



## kayleee (Oct 10, 2015)

A t-rex


----------



## Aesthetic (Oct 10, 2015)

kelsey from buzzfeed ?? idk


----------



## Jacob (Oct 10, 2015)

ke$ha
jk The movie Robots


----------



## riummi (Oct 10, 2015)

Someone who graduated from my school


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 10, 2015)

cute girls


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

FE


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

coco puffs


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 11, 2015)

Random girl from an anime


----------



## Albuns (Oct 11, 2015)

Chocolate-Dipped Cookie Stick

Ninja'd:Winter.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Popsicles


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 11, 2015)

that person youre trying to get away from but keep bumping into


----------



## piichinu (Oct 11, 2015)

that one huge flower that smells bad


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 11, 2015)

Muppets


----------



## piichinu (Oct 11, 2015)

frogs


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 11, 2015)

Ms.Piggy


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

wakfu

- - - Post Merge - - -



piichinu said:


> that one huge flower that smells bad



a rafflesia?


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 11, 2015)

Pachirisu


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Fire emblem duh


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 11, 2015)

yellow


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 11, 2015)

Ellie from The Last of Us


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 11, 2015)

Air


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

Hurricane Katrina


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 11, 2015)

birds


----------



## Albuns (Oct 11, 2015)

A flower


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

A fish filet I apparently stole, even though I didn't.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 11, 2015)

Sparro said:


> A fish filet I apparently stole, even though I didn't.



Gimme back my fishy! D:<
Fishmen.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

NEVER!
A fish


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 11, 2015)

Spyro


----------



## Zane (Oct 11, 2015)

Klonoa


----------



## milkday (Oct 11, 2015)

Homestuck


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 11, 2015)

Tom and jerry


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 11, 2015)

Leaves


----------



## Albuns (Oct 11, 2015)

Yugo.


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

autumn


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 11, 2015)

pikachu


----------



## milkday (Oct 11, 2015)

Frogs?


----------



## riummi (Oct 11, 2015)

host clubs ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

Damnation..for some reason.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 11, 2015)

Reminds me of adventure and jumping.


----------



## Kerrilea (Oct 11, 2015)

Reminds me of high school


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 12, 2015)

Hardworking people :')


----------



## tumut (Oct 12, 2015)

Carfax


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 12, 2015)

Carfax lol


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 12, 2015)

malcolm in the middle


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 12, 2015)

Snowdays off from school!


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni

(An anime btw xD)


----------



## Esphas (Oct 12, 2015)

jelly beans


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

This weird Hatsune Miki video "how to flip the bird" xD


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 12, 2015)

An anime I shouldn't have watched.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 12, 2015)

I need a red candy NOW


----------



## milkday (Oct 12, 2015)

That one group of kids who everyone wants to be but is terrified of. You know the ones.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

A clich? romantic novel.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 12, 2015)

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> That one group of kids who everyone wants to be but is terrified of. You know the ones.



Cats.Cats everywhere


----------



## Esphas (Oct 12, 2015)

tv


----------



## Albuns (Oct 12, 2015)

Metal Music.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 12, 2015)

paddles


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 12, 2015)

carfax


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 12, 2015)

Water


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2015)

wal mart


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 12, 2015)

starbucks


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 12, 2015)

@Moko:Good July/Early august times
@Typoon:Ninjas


----------



## Jacob (Oct 12, 2015)

2009


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 12, 2015)

carfax


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 12, 2015)

Breaking Bad


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 12, 2015)

Wrestlers


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

a show called wakfu


----------



## riummi (Oct 12, 2015)

littlest petshop lol


----------



## okaimii (Oct 12, 2015)

a salad


----------



## Esphas (Oct 12, 2015)

london


----------



## okaimii (Oct 12, 2015)

acid


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 12, 2015)

Muffins


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 12, 2015)

Teddy bears


----------



## riummi (Oct 12, 2015)

okaimii said:


> a salad



为什么 ;n;

frosting


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

Cats!


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 12, 2015)

bubbles


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

The Taj Mahal.


----------



## okaimii (Oct 12, 2015)

riummi said:


> 为什么 ;n;
> 
> frosting



a healthy, pretty salad 

uhh crows


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 12, 2015)

how i used to draw anime


----------



## crystalchild (Oct 12, 2015)

christmas


----------



## okaimii (Oct 12, 2015)

new years eve


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 12, 2015)

a normal person


----------



## okaimii (Oct 12, 2015)

a vegan


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 12, 2015)

A hyper anime character.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 12, 2015)

a shadow

- - - Post Merge - - -



okaimii said:


> a vegan


naw. meat 4 lyfe


----------



## okaimii (Oct 12, 2015)

a meat lover


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 12, 2015)

Animoo


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 12, 2015)

yugo i wonder whyyyyyyyyy


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

Yu gi oh


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 13, 2015)

My friends parrot. the parrots name is sparrow :3


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

what the average user stats should be..maybe starting in 2014 though


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 13, 2015)

This one user who used to exist with a similar name.. Kawaiix34 or something.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

bryan cranston


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2015)

a cute lotus flower idk


----------



## Rasha (Oct 13, 2015)

the v sign


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

marlyn monroe


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 13, 2015)

rare pink orchid


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 13, 2015)

birthstone xD


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2015)

p4g


----------



## pepperini (Oct 13, 2015)

psychadelic aesthetic


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

crossdresser


----------



## Ruto (Oct 13, 2015)

A pink flower


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

everyones calling me a pink flower of some type now XD

OoT


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 13, 2015)

Zelda: Ocarina of Time

- - - Post Merge - - -

Whoops, got ninja'd. 

The typhoon guy


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

now the world knows about our wedding XD

fives and nines


----------



## Rasha (Oct 13, 2015)

magic


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Oct 13, 2015)

Beauty. :>


----------



## Ruto (Oct 13, 2015)

Future diary


----------



## Albuns (Oct 13, 2015)

Zoras.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

peaches

- - - Post Merge - - -

second top poster today btw


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 13, 2015)

Typhoon


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

a stalker


----------



## piichinu (Oct 13, 2015)

the women who stand on some streets in las vegas


----------



## Jacob (Oct 13, 2015)

Someone who plays smash as Lucina but is actually horrible as her, you would be much better off as Marth


----------



## Rasha (Oct 13, 2015)

water


----------



## piichinu (Oct 13, 2015)

bohemia



Jacob_lawall said:


> Someone who plays smash as Lucina but is actually horrible as her, you would be much better off as Marth



wow this is oddly specific! well gurl power XD haha CX !!


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

i only play smash with lucina or r.o.b. tbh XD
the person i wished to marry

Wait...-checks phone- THE WEDDING IS OFF, I REPEAT THE WEDDING IS OFF

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd


----------



## piichinu (Oct 13, 2015)

someone who didnt say one for me so ill post again to avoid losing a turn!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 13, 2015)

piichinu said:


> bohemia
> 
> 
> 
> wow this is oddly specific! well gurl power XD haha CX !!


Carfax


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

creep behind the corners. i mean, seriously. on top 10 posters today, your name is behind mine. coincidence? i think not


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 13, 2015)

Anime


----------



## Albuns (Oct 13, 2015)

Milk and honey~


----------



## piichinu (Oct 13, 2015)

mmm hot yaoi


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 13, 2015)

Betrayal


----------



## piichinu (Oct 13, 2015)

Same


----------



## Albuns (Oct 13, 2015)

Struggle.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 13, 2015)

cherries


----------



## piichinu (Oct 13, 2015)

God damn I couldn't say yaoi

Basements


----------



## Jacob (Oct 13, 2015)

yoshi


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 13, 2015)

Oreos!


----------



## okaimii (Oct 13, 2015)

An ocean.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 13, 2015)

Skyler


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 13, 2015)

a basement


----------



## okaimii (Oct 13, 2015)

cherries


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 13, 2015)

a chibi


----------



## okaimii (Oct 14, 2015)

Death Note.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

Anime


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 14, 2015)

a dragon

- - - Post Merge - - -



okaimii said:


> Death Note.



YEYYYYYY


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2015)

LoZ


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Oct 14, 2015)

Zelda


----------



## okaimii (Oct 14, 2015)

Kabuki


----------



## riummi (Oct 14, 2015)

mustard


----------



## okaimii (Oct 14, 2015)

cake


----------



## Esphas (Oct 14, 2015)

the game okami


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 14, 2015)

Love


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2015)

shower


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

turtle races


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

The Japanese word for flower


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

sugerella


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

What how xD


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

both of u post on the same threads as me. also bahumut

um...elfen lied


----------



## piichinu (Oct 14, 2015)

thief!! ):<


----------



## Kanapachi (Oct 14, 2015)

my empty wallet


----------



## piichinu (Oct 14, 2015)

hot


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

moon

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd

in that case, fire emblem


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Posts

Lots of posts


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

more posts. check top 10 posters


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Lesbians


----------



## piichinu (Oct 14, 2015)

same


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

My birthday (getting FE WOOOOOOOOO)


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

u seem different


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Rings xD


----------



## Albuns (Oct 14, 2015)

Hot chocolate~ x3


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

strawberries


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2015)

posting ...


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

old cat lady but with turtles


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Clowns ;-;


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

guess who has

- - - Post Merge - - -

the thousandth post!

- - - Post Merge - - -

dammit..

- - - Post Merge - - -

post somewhere else other member!


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

lmao


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

-does victory dance dance-

- - - Post Merge - - -

FFFFFUUUUUU


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Sorryyyyy
at least you got 1001...?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

u b evil m8


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Cri
i luv u...? ;-;


----------



## Esphas (Oct 14, 2015)

nightmares


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

disease

- - - Post Merge - - -



L CocoaBean said:


> Cri
> i luv u...? ;-;



yes yes


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Winter weddings


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

still summer in sunny california

me


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Cold here ;-;

.....me.....I guess..... Lmao


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

XD
idek anymore


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Me neither xD


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

i gtg now. ill be back in 2 hours or tomorrow


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

;-; farewell

See you tomorrow


----------



## piichinu (Oct 14, 2015)

spam


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

someone who jumps to conclusions


----------



## piichinu (Oct 14, 2015)

spam


----------



## tumut (Oct 14, 2015)

salt.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2015)

some weird hashtag


----------



## Albuns (Oct 14, 2015)

Babies if they had turtle powers.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 14, 2015)

yaoi


----------



## Albuns (Oct 14, 2015)

Why am I always yaoi? ;A;

Greed.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 14, 2015)

yaoi


----------



## Esphas (Oct 14, 2015)

lana del rey


----------



## KantoKraze (Oct 14, 2015)

nicki minaj


----------



## tumut (Oct 14, 2015)

stranger danger


----------



## piichinu (Oct 14, 2015)

ladies


----------



## Esphas (Oct 14, 2015)

sht


----------



## tumut (Oct 14, 2015)

chimchangas


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

riummi


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 14, 2015)

Dedede and love


----------



## crystalchild (Oct 14, 2015)

my childhood


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 14, 2015)

Crystals


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2015)

orange


----------



## KantoKraze (Oct 14, 2015)

lolitas tbh


----------



## piichinu (Oct 14, 2015)

mr mime


----------



## Albuns (Oct 14, 2015)

Yuri.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 14, 2015)

yaoi


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 14, 2015)

riummi


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

the Igloo


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 14, 2015)

egypt


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

Hyrule Warriors


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

marlyn monroe


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 14, 2015)

Carnations covered with fluffy snow


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

me


----------



## piichinu (Oct 14, 2015)

a tiger


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

jacob_lawall


----------



## riummi (Oct 14, 2015)

lotus roots


----------



## Albuns (Oct 14, 2015)

A starry night~


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

flipnote


----------



## piichinu (Oct 14, 2015)

This thread


----------



## Jacob (Oct 14, 2015)

sonic noob


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 14, 2015)

Swiss Cheese c:


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

haganai


----------



## Albuns (Oct 14, 2015)

Howling rain


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

wolfs rain


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 14, 2015)

SNOW!


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

gun


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

the center button


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 14, 2015)

90's kids


----------



## KantoKraze (Oct 14, 2015)

kpop


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

animal jam


----------



## piichinu (Oct 14, 2015)

The basement...


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 14, 2015)

epic sword battle


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 14, 2015)

Conquering the world!


----------



## KantoKraze (Oct 14, 2015)

Julius Caesar


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Oct 15, 2015)

Pokemon


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

Kyle from AC


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 15, 2015)

a dragon


----------



## milkday (Oct 15, 2015)

My favourite manga <3


----------



## LalaPenguin (Oct 15, 2015)

ouran high school host club anime xD


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 15, 2015)

A penguin restaurant flash game. Also Club Penguin.


----------



## KantoKraze (Oct 15, 2015)

fall out boy.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2015)

fist gen pokemon games


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 15, 2015)

Ninja Turtles


----------



## Rasha (Oct 15, 2015)

furry.._stuff_


----------



## Zane (Oct 15, 2015)

some like it hot


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 15, 2015)

Reminds me of my scary friend i admire. ^


----------



## piichinu (Oct 15, 2015)

a knife


----------



## Esphas (Oct 15, 2015)

slime


----------



## piichinu (Oct 15, 2015)

bad skin


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 15, 2015)

art


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 15, 2015)

games


----------



## Jacob (Oct 15, 2015)

EXO fan

kinda like happinessdelight or duckyluv


----------



## Albuns (Oct 15, 2015)

Penguins


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 15, 2015)

Japan's pseudo furries


----------



## Heyden (Oct 15, 2015)

Japanese geisha
(IDK why)


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 15, 2015)

Straya


----------



## tumut (Oct 15, 2015)

Judas.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 15, 2015)

the sun; because ur both hot


----------



## piichinu (Oct 15, 2015)

ugh


----------



## tumut (Oct 15, 2015)

Angelica Pickles.


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 15, 2015)

a goat


----------



## Rasha (Oct 15, 2015)

purple


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 15, 2015)

Cats


----------



## Rasha (Oct 15, 2015)

blue


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 15, 2015)

ddd and rolling eyes


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 15, 2015)

pokemon


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 15, 2015)

L uwu


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 15, 2015)

The old TV channel Jetex.


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 15, 2015)

inspirational quotes


----------



## Rasha (Oct 15, 2015)

death note


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 15, 2015)

a duck


----------



## Rasha (Oct 15, 2015)

very shiny sword


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 15, 2015)

dedede


----------



## Rasha (Oct 15, 2015)

he's not a duck
manga


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 15, 2015)

hawaii


----------



## crystalchild (Oct 15, 2015)

the k-pops


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 15, 2015)

Crystal Gems


----------



## Jacob (Oct 15, 2015)

alphonse Elrik


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 15, 2015)

A friend you can lean on


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 15, 2015)

A sweet slice of cake!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 15, 2015)

MissLily lol


----------



## LalaPenguin (Oct 15, 2015)

World war 2


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 15, 2015)

Happy Feet


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 16, 2015)

Kat from Gravity Rush


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

karate


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 16, 2015)

Pichu (the Pokemon x3)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

Free!


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

you really do remind me of a dragon.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 16, 2015)

Reminds me of how I would use Zelda in Brawl and spam Din's fire. :3


----------



## strawberrywine (Oct 16, 2015)

sp00py ghosts


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 16, 2015)

Animal Crossing aerobics


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

really awesome anime


----------



## Zane (Oct 16, 2015)

that beatles song about all the lonely people


----------



## piichinu (Oct 16, 2015)

zayn malik XD >///<


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

my fellow person-thats-everywhere


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 16, 2015)

lotus flower sitting quietly in a pond while it snows


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

a snowy forest


----------



## Esphas (Oct 16, 2015)

lotad


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

lsd


----------



## Grumble (Oct 16, 2015)

Wintertime up north!


----------



## Rasha (Oct 16, 2015)

pink.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 16, 2015)

a table


----------



## Jacob (Oct 16, 2015)

That Legend of Zelda cartoon that aired a while back


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 16, 2015)

Deadmau5


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

a shooter


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 17, 2015)

Japanese corner store food


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2015)

Rainbows


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

Yandere girls


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2015)

Japan


----------



## riummi (Oct 17, 2015)

Those hellokitty marshmallows with strawberry filling inside


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

Food


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 17, 2015)

Elfen Lied - that was a messed up anime, lmao. I didn't really like it (although I share my name with the main character Lucy).


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 17, 2015)

Some really outstanding skyscraper photography.


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2015)

a cool guy


----------



## Grumble (Oct 17, 2015)

Somehow reminds me of spring time. All the pink?


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 18, 2015)

that bear emoji ᴖᴥᴖ


----------



## milkday (Oct 18, 2015)

bioshock


----------



## Esphas (Oct 18, 2015)

bee and puppycat


----------



## LovelyLavender (Oct 18, 2015)

Deviantart


----------



## Albuns (Oct 18, 2015)

Flower heads and petals floating on water with a pink sky transitioning to dark purple looming over


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 18, 2015)

a motivational speaker


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2015)

cupcakes


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 18, 2015)

sugar


----------



## Albuns (Oct 18, 2015)

Kawaii tomato~ huehuehue. :3


----------



## KantoKraze (Oct 18, 2015)

yaoi


----------



## Albuns (Oct 18, 2015)

Why is it always that.. ._.

Wolf love.


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 18, 2015)

Foxes


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 18, 2015)

a twilight sky


----------



## KantoKraze (Oct 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Why is it always that.. ._.
> 
> Wolf love.


i know, i saw you get that a lot too, just teasing you uwu)b
a pastel tumblr blog


----------



## milkday (Oct 18, 2015)

Pastel goth


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 18, 2015)

cute cats


----------



## Esphas (Oct 18, 2015)

milk


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 18, 2015)

gamzee


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 18, 2015)

Pokemon Black 2. Don't ask.. XD


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2015)

dinosaur with a wolf head


----------



## Albuns (Oct 18, 2015)

A shaman in the form of a turtle


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 18, 2015)

Strawberry sorbet


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2015)

some Korean guy with weird hair


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 18, 2015)

turtles ^^


----------



## tumut (Oct 18, 2015)

the human centipede


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 18, 2015)

that guy from that show


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 19, 2015)

Zelda (i think?)


----------



## Grumble (Oct 19, 2015)

Your sig reminds me of the last day of school when seniors be like...


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 19, 2015)

Kapp'n's amazing singing ability.


----------



## tumut (Oct 20, 2015)

facebook moms.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 20, 2015)

snorlax


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 20, 2015)

Apples


----------



## Esphas (Oct 20, 2015)

haggis


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 20, 2015)

Hatsune Miku


----------



## cassieok5 (Oct 20, 2015)

Lollypops &#55357;&#56886;


----------



## tumut (Oct 20, 2015)

kitchens.


----------



## sam8806 (Oct 20, 2015)

A middle aged man in a pool with otters


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 20, 2015)

Sam


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 20, 2015)

Anime


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 20, 2015)

A pretty song I listen to a lot


----------



## Contessa (Oct 20, 2015)

Untouched snow.


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 20, 2015)

Adventure time


----------



## aericell (Oct 20, 2015)

jimin


----------



## tumut (Oct 20, 2015)

death


----------



## jiny (Oct 20, 2015)

carfax ):


----------



## piichinu (Oct 20, 2015)

omg


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 20, 2015)

idk why but you remind me of 15


----------



## piichinu (Oct 20, 2015)

this kid named gregory


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 21, 2015)

money


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2015)

persona


----------



## Rasha (Oct 21, 2015)

cah


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 21, 2015)

Jetix


----------



## Rasha (Oct 21, 2015)

that anime guy with the white hair, or was it blue?


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 21, 2015)

Yoshi


----------



## Albuns (Oct 21, 2015)

Pillows~


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 21, 2015)

ice cream wolf


----------



## Rasha (Oct 21, 2015)

Lollipup


----------



## Esphas (Oct 21, 2015)

wii u


----------



## Heyden (Oct 21, 2015)

The Joker


----------



## Contessa (Oct 21, 2015)

Birthday cake


----------



## tumut (Oct 21, 2015)

Barefoot Contessa with Ida Garden.


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 21, 2015)

a purple egg.


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 21, 2015)

One of my favorite movies


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 21, 2015)

a lavender tree


----------



## Contessa (Oct 21, 2015)

A zipper


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 21, 2015)

Darkness idk xD


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 21, 2015)

Feudal Japan


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 21, 2015)

Gothic girls and flowers xD


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 21, 2015)

purple. very purple.


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 21, 2015)

Still, one of my favorite movies


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 21, 2015)

someone else who likes nbc! <3


----------



## crystalchild (Oct 21, 2015)

death note


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 21, 2015)

Someone who likes to walk on the beach at sunset.


----------



## Grumble (Oct 21, 2015)

Sorry, but high school... When literally every nerdy kid wore those stupid Naruto headbands... I really had a distaste for that.

Those kids ruined naruto for me. I mean the manga AND the fish cake you put in your ramen.


----------



## PlasticBag (Oct 21, 2015)

cabbage


----------



## chocobeann (Oct 21, 2015)

Katy Perry


----------



## Grumble (Oct 21, 2015)

my friend jess, who is totally obsessed with kpop.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 21, 2015)

Grumble volcano


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 21, 2015)

Carfox


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 22, 2015)

Drawings


----------



## jiny (Oct 22, 2015)

Splatoon


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2015)

Ribbons


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 22, 2015)

chandelure!


----------



## Mink (Oct 22, 2015)

The Nightmare Before Christmas o>o


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 22, 2015)

pink! 

mink sounds like pink.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2015)

Stitching


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2015)

a strange berry


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 22, 2015)

Turtles an tortoises. XD


----------



## cornimer (Oct 22, 2015)

Anime.  XD


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 22, 2015)

Robots (i have no idea why)


----------



## tumut (Oct 22, 2015)

Hot spring scramble.


----------



## Grumble (Oct 22, 2015)

how many lixx does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop?


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2015)

Trains.....


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 22, 2015)

Pokemon Black and White


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

The Internet.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 22, 2015)

Canyons xD


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2015)

Boroto


Spoiler: this guy


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2015)

rare candy


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 22, 2015)

old lady


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 22, 2015)

Snow


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 22, 2015)

My bed


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 22, 2015)

a cool thing


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2015)

snow


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 22, 2015)

Amnesia.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Amnesia.



Anmesia?

A star


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 22, 2015)

Nintendo


----------



## Jacob (Oct 22, 2015)

nintendo as well


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2015)

wubs


----------



## Esphas (Oct 22, 2015)

chocolate


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 22, 2015)

Happy Harry Cartoons


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2015)

NSP


----------



## Heyden (Oct 22, 2015)

Chocolate


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 22, 2015)

Phantom of the Opera


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2015)

Candy Cane


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 22, 2015)

Ghosts and Stuff


----------



## Contessa (Oct 22, 2015)

Rainbows or just lots of color


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 22, 2015)

Adventure Time


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2015)

Madems


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 22, 2015)

Chocolate


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2015)

Lol I am not chocolate

Guns


----------



## Contessa (Oct 22, 2015)

This boy in my art class named Nathan


----------



## Esphas (Oct 22, 2015)

marceline


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2015)

Demons


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 22, 2015)

Coffee


----------



## okaimii (Oct 22, 2015)

Tea.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 22, 2015)

Anime


----------



## okaimii (Oct 22, 2015)

Gameboy.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 22, 2015)

An anime.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 22, 2015)

Flaming Oceans.


----------



## lars708 (Oct 22, 2015)

Super Princess Peach (because of that Boo in your signature obviously, even though it is not from Super Princess Peach at all lol).


----------



## pepperini (Oct 22, 2015)

rosalina and luma <3


----------



## lars708 (Oct 22, 2015)

peppercrossin said:


> rosalina and luma <3



The incredible amount of for glory matches i lost against Rosalina & Luma... Rip


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 22, 2015)

Princesses


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 22, 2015)

Kik


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 22, 2015)

Sun


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 22, 2015)

Beautiful darkness
Idk what I'm saying lolol


----------



## riummi (Oct 22, 2015)

bonsai


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2015)

bears


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 22, 2015)

Pokemon


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2015)

Chidori


----------



## Mink (Oct 22, 2015)

Raspberries


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 22, 2015)

pokemon


----------



## KittyKawaii (Oct 22, 2015)

Sports.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2015)

Flowers


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 22, 2015)

Blackberries


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

A cake in a cup


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2015)

Wings


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 22, 2015)

ghosts.


----------



## Mink (Oct 22, 2015)

art


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 22, 2015)

Eyepatches


----------



## Jacob (Oct 22, 2015)

colors 3d


----------



## aericell (Oct 23, 2015)

a dog movie


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 23, 2015)

kpop/jpop stars


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 23, 2015)

The dentist...


----------



## Aestivate (Oct 23, 2015)

Turtles and SPF-50 sunscreen


----------



## Jacob (Oct 23, 2015)

school


----------



## piichinu (Oct 23, 2015)

Collectibles


----------



## Jacob (Oct 23, 2015)

omg 

poverty


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 23, 2015)

lights


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 23, 2015)

Pop


----------



## Ruto (Oct 23, 2015)

Mint sweets


----------



## Esphas (Oct 23, 2015)

tloz


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 23, 2015)

Murder


----------



## Cyan Flare (Oct 23, 2015)

Sun...?


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 23, 2015)

Marvel


----------



## Cyan Flare (Oct 23, 2015)

A cat


----------



## himeki (Oct 23, 2015)

copper


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 23, 2015)

Fuuko from Conception II


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 23, 2015)

Hoodies


----------



## Blue-Ninja (Oct 23, 2015)

Cherry blossoms


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 23, 2015)

Mountains


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 23, 2015)

Hakuouki


----------



## themoustar512 (Oct 23, 2015)

A ninja in armor


----------



## Squidward (Oct 23, 2015)

A mighty wolf!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 23, 2015)

Pastels xD


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 23, 2015)

Cherry blossoms.


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 23, 2015)

Pine trees.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 23, 2015)

Bubblegum :3


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 23, 2015)

Some anime ghost gurl


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 23, 2015)

Jeans


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 23, 2015)

Futons


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 23, 2015)

Dark stuff.


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 23, 2015)

Nineth grade history class


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 23, 2015)

Christmas


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 23, 2015)

A bowl of sunshine


----------



## piichinu (Oct 23, 2015)

there's a post glitch but I know who posted so

cards against humanity

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok it's fixed


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 23, 2015)

A rainbow rocketship.


----------



## okaimii (Oct 23, 2015)

spaghetti


----------



## Mink (Oct 23, 2015)

soup


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 23, 2015)

Mika


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 23, 2015)

A movie I watched last night.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 23, 2015)

Sorcerer xD


----------



## milkyi (Oct 23, 2015)

Animu


----------



## Mink (Oct 23, 2015)

pocky that im eating right now


----------



## piichinu (Oct 23, 2015)

white ferrets


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 23, 2015)

Bo peep xD


----------



## Locket (Oct 23, 2015)

Japanese food


----------



## milkyi (Oct 23, 2015)

Foxes


----------



## piichinu (Oct 23, 2015)

this one girl named rosie i used to know


----------



## okaimii (Oct 23, 2015)

lemonheads


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 23, 2015)

Goths


----------



## piichinu (Oct 23, 2015)

malaria

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'ed, green hill zone


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 23, 2015)

Flaming oceans


----------



## piichinu (Oct 23, 2015)

pollution


----------



## okaimii (Oct 23, 2015)

sadness


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 24, 2015)

My ice cream


----------



## okaimii (Oct 24, 2015)

a hot dog for some reason


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 24, 2015)

Metal


----------



## okaimii (Oct 24, 2015)

Pastries~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 24, 2015)

Glitter tears.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 24, 2015)

Horror movies


----------



## okaimii (Oct 24, 2015)

grass


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 24, 2015)

Cat ears.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 24, 2015)

Skater bois


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 24, 2015)

Wind


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

My cousin.


----------



## Wishii (Oct 24, 2015)

the galaxy  themed stuff
also, the mermaid series in acnl


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 24, 2015)

Gross stuff


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

breaking bad


----------



## Peter (Oct 24, 2015)

pink


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

trees


----------



## okaimii (Oct 24, 2015)

Sprinkles.


----------



## Peter (Oct 24, 2015)

breaking bad


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 24, 2015)

My coke


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 24, 2015)

Okaimii's signature.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 24, 2015)

american horror story


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 24, 2015)

cupcakes ^^


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 24, 2015)

Kpop. duh


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 24, 2015)

Cherries


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 24, 2015)

cadburry cream eggs


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Oct 24, 2015)

Anime!


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 24, 2015)

giveaways


----------



## Peter (Oct 24, 2015)

snow


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 24, 2015)

Pokemon


----------



## Albuns (Oct 24, 2015)

An Obsidian Chalice


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 24, 2015)

Popsicles xD


----------



## KittyKawaii (Oct 24, 2015)

Rainbows.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 24, 2015)

Very very cute cats


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 24, 2015)

Rocks


----------



## piichinu (Oct 24, 2015)

atari


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 24, 2015)

fire emblem


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 24, 2015)

Sticks xD


----------



## GoldWatson (Oct 24, 2015)

A fish


----------



## KittyKawaii (Oct 24, 2015)

A lizard


----------



## Mink (Oct 24, 2015)

i got ninja'ed

reminds me of animu


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 24, 2015)

Chibi


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 24, 2015)

DeviantArt


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 24, 2015)

Penguins


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

flames


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 25, 2015)

Flashing neon colours everywhere.


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 25, 2015)

Forest ninjas.


----------



## jiny (Oct 25, 2015)

dinosaurs and wolves.


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 25, 2015)

Cakes and anime


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 25, 2015)

Warrior Cats


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 25, 2015)

Awesomeness because warrior cats yes


----------



## piichinu (Oct 25, 2015)

those dinosaur chicken nuggets


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 25, 2015)

FIRE EMBLEM


----------



## Heyden (Oct 25, 2015)

Toaster


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 25, 2015)

Pumpkins


----------



## okaimii (Oct 25, 2015)

Art


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 25, 2015)

Divergent


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 25, 2015)

okaimii said:


> Art



My noodles


----------



## okaimii (Oct 25, 2015)

soggy fries


----------



## Grumble (Oct 25, 2015)

One of my favorite actresses even though I don't know her name.  Did you see her in Don't Trust the B in apt 23?


----------



## KittyKawaii (Oct 25, 2015)

Turtles


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 25, 2015)

Cucumbers


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 25, 2015)

broccoli


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 25, 2015)

Witches


----------



## strawberrywine (Oct 25, 2015)

cherries


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 25, 2015)

Pastel


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 25, 2015)

riummi


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 25, 2015)

The colour red.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 25, 2015)

Jungle


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 25, 2015)

anime


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 25, 2015)

K-Pop


----------



## piichinu (Oct 25, 2015)

naruto


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 25, 2015)

Fire emblem


----------



## jiny (Oct 25, 2015)

Breaking bad


----------



## Ruto (Oct 25, 2015)

Sherbet and anime


----------



## piichinu (Oct 25, 2015)

hyrule warriors


----------



## Peter (Oct 25, 2015)

fire emblem


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 25, 2015)

Totoro


----------



## Ruto (Oct 25, 2015)

Kpop


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 25, 2015)

zelda oot


----------



## okaimii (Oct 25, 2015)

skyler


----------



## jiny (Oct 25, 2015)

heart


----------



## Peter (Oct 25, 2015)

sugar


----------



## KittyKawaii (Oct 25, 2015)

Ice cream.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 25, 2015)

the world ending


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 25, 2015)

Total Drama Island


----------



## jiny (Oct 25, 2015)

Gifs


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 25, 2015)

Madoka Magica


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 25, 2015)

cute thins


----------



## jiny (Oct 25, 2015)

china


----------



## piichinu (Oct 25, 2015)

ancestor worship

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'ed, hmm

tulips

inb4 i get fire emblem


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 25, 2015)

Fire emblem and powder


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 25, 2015)

Pink and purple


----------



## KittyKawaii (Oct 25, 2015)

Trees


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 25, 2015)

Fairies.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 25, 2015)

deviantart


----------



## Mink (Oct 25, 2015)

the gorillaz lol


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 25, 2015)

Hospitals


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 25, 2015)

Pink


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 25, 2015)

Television


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 25, 2015)

Rainbows


----------



## jiny (Oct 25, 2015)

cake


----------



## okaimii (Oct 25, 2015)

Frosting


----------



## KittyKawaii (Oct 25, 2015)

Attempting to overthrow government


----------



## Esphas (Oct 25, 2015)

some girl i used to know online when i was 11. she had the same avatar lmao


----------



## piichinu (Oct 25, 2015)

HOLY *** I THINK I KNOW WHO YOURE TALKING ABOUT

and you remind me of 

burnt english muffins


----------



## KittyKawaii (Oct 25, 2015)

What site was she on? Lol ^-^

Unicorns.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 25, 2015)

trees


----------



## Ruto (Oct 25, 2015)

Chandelure


----------



## KittyKawaii (Oct 25, 2015)

Mushrooms


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 25, 2015)

Tiny Tim


----------



## Cyan Potato (Oct 25, 2015)

whenever I see someone wearing crocs


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 25, 2015)

Lenny


----------



## piichinu (Oct 25, 2015)

lovely complex


----------



## Wishii (Oct 25, 2015)

that pretty elf girl from bravest warriors (love the color scheme btw <3)


----------



## jiny (Oct 25, 2015)

11


----------



## Lily. (Oct 25, 2015)

Candy


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 25, 2015)

Spoopy


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 25, 2015)

Chandeliers


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 26, 2015)

An ocean of tears

Bet you didn't see that coming


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 26, 2015)

bridges


----------



## Mink (Oct 26, 2015)

chandeliers o>o


----------



## Esphas (Oct 26, 2015)

lavender


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 26, 2015)

Waluigi


----------



## RainCrossing (Oct 26, 2015)

The overuse of 'ae' at the start of usernames.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 26, 2015)

A sloth


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 26, 2015)

A Princess


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Halloween


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 26, 2015)

A princess


----------



## piichinu (Oct 26, 2015)

those fighting turtles


----------



## Albuns (Oct 26, 2015)

All things evil and twisted.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 26, 2015)

yaoi <3


----------



## Albuns (Oct 26, 2015)

Female Satan


----------



## piichinu (Oct 26, 2015)

yaoi <3


----------



## Jacob (Oct 26, 2015)

big booty ho


----------



## Albuns (Oct 26, 2015)

...Then go read some. e u =

Pegasuses.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Oct 26, 2015)

Um a fox


----------



## piichinu (Oct 26, 2015)

the greta empire


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 26, 2015)

Pichu


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 26, 2015)

Inspirational quotes


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 26, 2015)

the Cooliest


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Candles


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 26, 2015)

Pink things.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 26, 2015)

The pacific ocean


----------



## piichinu (Oct 26, 2015)

glogster


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Cotton candy


----------



## TrickYarn (Oct 26, 2015)

A flower.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 26, 2015)

Knitting


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Prison


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 26, 2015)

A loli shota


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Oct 26, 2015)

Like, totally cool and awesome drawings


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 26, 2015)

drawing


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Oct 26, 2015)

Chicken


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 26, 2015)

Robots


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 26, 2015)

Pokemon


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Poison


----------



## Limon (Oct 26, 2015)

Petals


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Oct 26, 2015)

12 years in the dungeon


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Warriors ware


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 27, 2015)

An annoying fairy tail


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 27, 2015)

Popcorn!


----------



## milkday (Oct 27, 2015)

Bubble tea


----------



## tumut (Oct 27, 2015)

cat cafes


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 27, 2015)

business


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 27, 2015)

Pokemon Black and White


----------



## strawberrywine (Oct 27, 2015)

supernatural


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 27, 2015)

TheRichest


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2015)

a cute lotus flower


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 27, 2015)

Da turts


----------



## piichinu (Oct 27, 2015)

alan and nicole love story

- - - Post Merge - - -

allan*


----------



## tae (Oct 27, 2015)

cotton candy


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 27, 2015)

Also cotton candy


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 27, 2015)

Purple and pink


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 27, 2015)

oceans


----------



## tumut (Oct 27, 2015)

boogers


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 27, 2015)

Mafia


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Oct 27, 2015)

cadbury cream eggs.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 27, 2015)

Lenny errr...i mean Bob


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 27, 2015)

Djs


----------



## Peter (Oct 27, 2015)

collectible store!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 27, 2015)

Chibi~


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 27, 2015)

Flaming oceans


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Oct 27, 2015)

Mother.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 27, 2015)

Art ;u;


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Oct 27, 2015)

Cute couple


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 27, 2015)

Fruit chips


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Oct 27, 2015)

spearow


----------



## piichinu (Oct 27, 2015)

assist trophies in smash


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 27, 2015)

Cotton candy


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 27, 2015)

hand kisses


----------



## pafupafu (Oct 28, 2015)

the ocean


----------



## AkiBear (Oct 28, 2015)

Trees


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 28, 2015)

Star vs the Forces of Evil


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 28, 2015)

Teenagers


----------



## tumut (Oct 28, 2015)

naruto


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 28, 2015)

An obvious Pokemon ripoff with no consent from Game Freak whatsoever.


----------



## tumut (Oct 28, 2015)

fedoras


----------



## Grumble (Oct 28, 2015)

~peace~


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 28, 2015)

Mocha


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 28, 2015)

Poinsettia


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 28, 2015)

Anime


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 28, 2015)

PKTHUNDER


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 28, 2015)

Lantern


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 28, 2015)

bubblegum


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 28, 2015)

Aerate


----------



## Lily. (Oct 28, 2015)

Lily pads probably cause of lotus


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 28, 2015)

Lilies
Hehe..


----------



## Llunavale (Oct 28, 2015)

No Game No Life


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 28, 2015)

Google dream


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 28, 2015)

Beets


----------



## Lily. (Oct 28, 2015)

Cherry blossom tree


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 28, 2015)

Ghosts.

Got my first collectible! I wanted the pumpkin cupcake but it was super laggy and timed out and when I went back only the candles were left.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 28, 2015)

syrup xD


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 28, 2015)

Grapes


----------



## strawberrywine (Oct 28, 2015)

lotus


----------



## AkiBear (Oct 28, 2015)

Pastel squids


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 28, 2015)

race cars


----------



## CrossAnimal (Oct 28, 2015)

bathing


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 28, 2015)

Hammer bro


----------



## AkiBear (Oct 28, 2015)

Spooky onions


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 28, 2015)

Steven universe


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 28, 2015)

Curls


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 28, 2015)

Halloween


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 28, 2015)

Pink


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 28, 2015)

monocles


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 28, 2015)

Collectibles


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 28, 2015)

chocolate


----------



## okaimii (Oct 28, 2015)

Graham crackers.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 28, 2015)

blushes


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 28, 2015)

you remind me of chocolate too...


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 28, 2015)

Sword canes


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 28, 2015)

A Cadbury cream egg


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 28, 2015)

you remind me of sparro in my town and wanting to open back up my animal crossing stuff...


----------



## AkiBear (Oct 29, 2015)

Cinnamon swirl


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 29, 2015)

AkiBear said:


> Cinnamon swirl



what lol? you remind me of the hair that a villager can have...


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 29, 2015)

the letter Y


----------



## AkiBear (Oct 29, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> what lol? you remind me of the hair that a villager can have...



Toadsworth's color scheme reminds me of cinnamon swirl


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 29, 2015)

Peridot


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 29, 2015)

A sweet chandelier


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 29, 2015)

a dragon


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 29, 2015)

clay


----------



## ClearlyNotBrian (Oct 29, 2015)

a pumpkin


----------



## okaimii (Oct 29, 2015)

my friend brian


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 29, 2015)

Bayonetta


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 29, 2015)

Elfen Lied

Pink hair and that blank stare XD


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 29, 2015)

a burning desire for collectibles


----------



## okaimii (Oct 29, 2015)

Pokemon

woops, uhh chocolate??


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 29, 2015)

blushing anime boy.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 29, 2015)

Kingdom Hearts


----------



## Cyan Flare (Oct 29, 2015)

Green-ness (it's coz of them eyes)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2015)

neon colours


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 29, 2015)

Hippies


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2015)

Traditional Japanese clothes


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 29, 2015)

The 'I like turtles' kid


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 29, 2015)

Omg XD
Sugerella and Lucanosa's wedding thread


----------



## tumut (Nov 2, 2015)

regret


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 2, 2015)

piichinu


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 2, 2015)

Buddy


----------



## Beardo (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Xerolin (Nov 2, 2015)

Wat 0-0

The beardo from ac. Both are scary


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 2, 2015)

League of legends, an Israeli friend of mine


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 2, 2015)

What an interesting name for your friend! XD jk. I had to read it twice to tell what you meant.
Someone who's changed over time. I added the aerate is a stalker tag XD much long ago though


----------



## tae (Nov 2, 2015)

reminds me of my younger cousin in law, he really likes LMP.
(your avatar unicorn makes me think of rainbow dash)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 2, 2015)

Rainbow dash's niece? (My avi)
Kpop


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 2, 2015)

Skittles


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 2, 2015)

Temari from shugo chara


----------



## Albuns (Nov 2, 2015)

Tripping out.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 2, 2015)

A korean show


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 2, 2015)

Autumn

- - - Post Merge - - -

Speaking of ninjas...ninja'd!!
Cats


----------



## tae (Nov 2, 2015)

He-man


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 2, 2015)

Wtf XD
clown


----------



## tae (Nov 2, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Wtf XD
> clown



why a clown omg. 

rainbows.

also, this is why i said he man


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 2, 2015)

Cupcakes
Omfg it's so windy rn 0-0


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 2, 2015)

Lisa frank. Kinda .


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 2, 2015)

Disney


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 2, 2015)

OMG TEH KAWAINESS


----------



## lars708 (Nov 2, 2015)

Jetix said:


> OMG TEH KAWAINESS



Um Jetix i suppose? Lmao


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 2, 2015)

Bubbles


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 2, 2015)

a boat


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 2, 2015)

Harley Quinn 
HARLEY QUINN FTW


----------



## Heyden (Nov 2, 2015)

MLP


----------



## tumut (Nov 2, 2015)

Pudding of the chocolate variety


----------



## Mink (Nov 2, 2015)

reminds me of cats


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 2, 2015)

Monkeys
Like not really but monkeys came to mine for some reason lol
Like really cute chibi monkeys xD


----------



## Mink (Nov 2, 2015)

I can see it xD Reminds me of sakura flowers? ovo


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 2, 2015)

Nice people c:


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 2, 2015)

Blood.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 2, 2015)

The matrix xD


----------



## piichinu (Nov 2, 2015)

wizards


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

A queen


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 2, 2015)

Potatoes.


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

a turt


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 2, 2015)

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 2, 2015)

Adventure time fan art

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninjajd * and naruto


----------



## okaimii (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## tae (Nov 3, 2015)

your avatar reminds me of rintarou from katekyo..

please don't look that up its nsfw


----------



## Mink (Nov 3, 2015)

okaiimi's avi/sig is from daytime shooting star kawaii shoujo manga <3
reminds me of kpop lol all their diff dyedhair


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 3, 2015)

Sugar cubes c:


----------



## lars708 (Nov 3, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Sugar cubes c:



Don't lie baby


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 3, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Don't lie baby



whet


----------



## glow (Nov 3, 2015)

Aerate said:


> whet



you blocked me on facebook
and now you're going to die


----------



## Heyden (Nov 3, 2015)

Sakura Cat


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 3, 2015)

Fruit


----------



## tae (Nov 3, 2015)

still MLP


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 3, 2015)

Yaoi


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 3, 2015)

a nenuphar


----------



## tae (Nov 3, 2015)

your avatar is kinda small but the colors remind me of shego


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 3, 2015)

AoT


----------



## tae (Nov 3, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> AoT



where do you get attack on titan from. omg..


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 3, 2015)

taesaek said:


> where do you get attack on titan from. omg..



I think that it's because the boy (???) in your pic has jean's hair color and is bleeding like eren


----------



## tae (Nov 3, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> I think that it's because the boy (???) in your pic has jean's hair color and is bleeding like eren



but jean doesnt have pink hair. XD 
and i can see the undercut thing- but i mean, who knows. thanks though~


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 3, 2015)

Anime


----------



## Ariel. (Nov 3, 2015)

baby toys :3


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 3, 2015)

The little mermaid


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 3, 2015)

Ganon


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 3, 2015)

Happiness and luvvvv xD 
<3


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 3, 2015)

Me


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 3, 2015)

the annoying mirror selfie dude

EDIT: Unicorns.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

my future


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 3, 2015)

Barnes and noble


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2015)

NO NO NO THAT IS NOT OKAY

PINK FLUFFY UNICORNS DANCING ON RAINBOWS


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 3, 2015)

Homestuck


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 3, 2015)

My little pony


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 3, 2015)

Cat lady


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 3, 2015)

Aerate said:


> the annoying mirror selfie dude
> 
> EDIT: Unicorns.



What why him xD


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 3, 2015)

Sugrella


----------



## tae (Nov 3, 2015)

12 year old trolls.


----------



## piichinu (Nov 3, 2015)

tumblr


----------



## tae (Nov 3, 2015)

cotton candy


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 3, 2015)

money


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 3, 2015)

knives


----------



## Zane (Nov 3, 2015)

colors 3d


----------



## piichinu (Nov 3, 2015)

one direction XD


----------



## Zane (Nov 3, 2015)

didn't you say Zanye Majik last time i like that better

anyway sprite shops


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 3, 2015)

Leaves


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 3, 2015)

Fire


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 3, 2015)

Fnaf

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd
Ninjas


----------



## tumut (Nov 3, 2015)

The human centipede


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 3, 2015)

Jeremy


----------



## Jacob (Nov 3, 2015)

heartbreakers


----------



## piichinu (Nov 3, 2015)

a heartbroken man


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 3, 2015)

Private messages


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 3, 2015)

Chatzy truth or dare with Pocky xD


----------



## tae (Nov 3, 2015)

gasai yuno


----------



## piichinu (Nov 3, 2015)

that one disease they always advertise on billboards


----------



## tae (Nov 3, 2015)

thats savage. 

unicorn poop???


----------



## piichinu (Nov 3, 2015)

i didnt mean it as an insult it just used to be the disease everyone talked about back in first-third grade 

ok i will say something else

art club


----------



## tae (Nov 3, 2015)

no no no not offended at all. x) don't worry.
now i'm curious as to what disease it was.. hmm.


puffy cloud kingdoms.


----------



## Albuns (Nov 3, 2015)

Meat~


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 3, 2015)

Foxes


----------



## tumut (Nov 3, 2015)

Yaoi


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 3, 2015)

Birthdays. :/


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 3, 2015)

Muppets


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 3, 2015)

Otaku


----------



## piichinu (Nov 3, 2015)

agent-lapin


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 3, 2015)

monster girls


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 3, 2015)

corn

don't ask why
----

woops I got ninja'd

umm the first thing I thought was yaoi so


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 3, 2015)

piichinu said:


> agent-lapin



Lol blush blush 
I love her tumblr so heart eye emoji


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 3, 2015)

cliques


----------



## piichinu (Nov 3, 2015)

were u in a smash camp chat by any chance

my cousin

ok wow double ninja'd

bowie


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 3, 2015)

chrom


----------



## tae (Nov 3, 2015)

Kyoya Ootori


----------



## boujee (Nov 3, 2015)

Bob the builder


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 3, 2015)

hamletmachine


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 3, 2015)

Lilo and Stich


----------



## Esphas (Nov 3, 2015)

yugioh


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 3, 2015)

Robbers


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 3, 2015)

swords


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 3, 2015)

Leaves


----------



## Zane (Nov 3, 2015)

the movie top gun


----------



## piichinu (Nov 3, 2015)

zayn malik XD


----------



## Esphas (Nov 3, 2015)

dead flowers


----------



## Samiha (Nov 3, 2015)

my mom


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 3, 2015)

mmd


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 3, 2015)

glasses


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 3, 2015)

chuck-e-cheese


----------



## piichinu (Nov 3, 2015)

:U


----------



## emolga (Nov 3, 2015)

tumblr aesthetics


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 3, 2015)

Ribbons


----------



## Goth (Nov 3, 2015)

hearts being torn apart


----------



## tumut (Nov 3, 2015)

schindler's list


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 3, 2015)

Ice cream!


----------



## piichinu (Nov 3, 2015)

yaoi


----------



## Albuns (Nov 3, 2015)

Mask, a hallow face above another.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 3, 2015)

toast and wolf people


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Nov 3, 2015)

pikablu.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 3, 2015)

destruction


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 3, 2015)

ultamite yaoi

- - - Post Merge - - -

just look at that dirty avatar


----------



## Oldcatlady (Nov 3, 2015)

Poutine....

Got that one yet? x3


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 4, 2015)

My friends obsessed with cats


----------



## BetaChorale (Nov 4, 2015)

Aerate said:


> My friends obsessed with cats



Garry from Ib


----------



## piichinu (Nov 4, 2015)

feral


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 4, 2015)

Aliens


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 4, 2015)

pretty celestial artwork


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 4, 2015)

Rad people


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

knives o-o


----------



## Samiha (Nov 4, 2015)

my pet fish


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 4, 2015)

K-ON!


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 4, 2015)

you still remind me of christmas because of that snowy signature you had before


----------



## Samiha (Nov 4, 2015)

stars


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 4, 2015)

Beach party


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 4, 2015)

sailors


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 4, 2015)

Spoopy


----------



## tae (Nov 4, 2015)

do you ever not post in here omg. i get you every single time dude.

broken dreams.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 4, 2015)

BTS ;w; (you have good taste in music)


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 4, 2015)

kpop


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 4, 2015)

K pop and stuff


----------



## tae (Nov 4, 2015)

anime. :')


----------



## okaimii (Nov 4, 2015)

Hanami dango.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 4, 2015)

My poverty


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 4, 2015)

death and despair


----------



## okaimii (Nov 4, 2015)

greatness and success


----------



## Mao (Nov 4, 2015)

an introvert and cuteness


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 4, 2015)

a cat


----------



## tae (Nov 4, 2015)

screaming animals.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 4, 2015)

Kpop


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 4, 2015)

my childhood


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 4, 2015)

ouran high school club


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 4, 2015)

nyan cat


----------



## okaimii (Nov 4, 2015)

xxxHolic


----------



## tae (Nov 4, 2015)

hideyoshi


----------



## tumut (Nov 4, 2015)

the 4rth grade


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

tai from digimon //where the fffff did that come from lmao


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 4, 2015)

tumblr


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 4, 2015)

My ice cream


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 4, 2015)

The mission on Oblivion where you eliminate everyone at the party.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2015)

kingdom hearts


----------



## Mao (Nov 4, 2015)

a hippie turtle queen

someone super chill


----------



## piichinu (Nov 4, 2015)

orange cats


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 4, 2015)

pastel alien


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 4, 2015)

apples


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 4, 2015)

Bubblegum


----------



## mikacchi (Nov 4, 2015)

peaches


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 4, 2015)

oranges


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 4, 2015)

Angels


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

cherry blossom loving hakuouki fangirl


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> cherry blossom loving hakuouki fangirl



Omg yes 100% xD

You remind me of oranges for some reason >v<


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

Botari1999 said:


> Omg yes 100% xD
> 
> You remind me of oranges for some reason >v<



oooo orange is my favorite color too ;^)
-----------

 haiku poems o3o


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 4, 2015)

ninja'd

hippogrif


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> ninja'd
> 
> hippogrif



eleanor rigby jfc


----------



## piichinu (Nov 4, 2015)

carbon


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> oooo orange is my favorite color too ;^)
> -----------
> 
> haiku poems o3o




Yeeeee I'm good xD

For John Lennon, ant eaters xD

Oh gosh got ninja'd by everyone ;w;


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

Botari1999 said:


> Yeeeee I'm good xD
> 
> For John Lennon, ant eaters xD
> 
> Oh gosh got ninja'd by everyone ;w;



angsty anime girl lmaO


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> angsty anime girl lmaO



Pff xD

Now I'm thinking of cellphones for you


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

Botari1999 said:


> Pff xD
> 
> Now I'm thinking of cellphones for you



the peach emoji //which is evil


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 4, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> the peach emoji //which is evil



Tbh I'm kind of evil xD
Now I'm thinking of monkeys??? I have idea what's going through my mind lol


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 4, 2015)

Botanists


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 4, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Botanists



Lol my user was going to be Botan but then I came up with Botari ;v;

You remind me of desert dragons
Idk why


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 4, 2015)

a 15 year old weeb


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 4, 2015)

Peach and spoopy cupcake...
*grabs knife*
YOU BETTER START RUNNING
edit
ALSO  + RED CANDY


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 4, 2015)

basic waifu


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 4, 2015)

sorry


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 4, 2015)

reminds me of when I used to daydream about weird stories

like imagine your parents having a CT scan and discovering that their unborn foetus is made out of crystals and they were burdened with the task of raising a crystal child, which proved very difficult on the account of yourself getting kidnapped several times because your weight is worth more than gold


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 4, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> a 15 year old weeb



There's no reason to be snarky. Leaving a comment like that is kind of asking for a fight. There's no reason for that.

--

Red candies


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 4, 2015)

Flaming_Oceans said:


> There's no reason to be snarky. Leaving a comment like that is kind of asking for a fight. There's no reason for that.



you're spamming this is against the rules

what does the user above remind you of.. or *BEGONE!*

---

som1 tht takes animal crossing forum posts too seriously


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 4, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> you're spamming this is against the rules
> 
> what does the user above remind you of.. or *BEGONE!*
> 
> ...



How is that spam, exactly? And I just don't like people who say rude things.

--

Snakes


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 4, 2015)

Flaming_Oceans said:


> How is that spam, exactly? And I just don't like people who say rude things.
> 
> --
> 
> Snakes



That's really neat.

--

Kakashi weeb


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 4, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> That's really neat.
> 
> --
> 
> Kakashi weeb



I'm just going to stop dragging this conversation on. It doesn't seem like you're going to let go of this any time soon.

--

Pokemon


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 4, 2015)

Flaming_Oceans said:


> I'm just going to stop dragging this conversation on. It doesn't seem like you're going to get over this any time soon.
> 
> --
> 
> Pokemon



Get over what? I'm confused.

--

Hokage Kakashi


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 4, 2015)

Candy canes


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 4, 2015)

the summer


----------



## piichinu (Nov 4, 2015)

someone who i should know but i CANT REMEMBER
what was ur old username


also i hate when people post dumb unrelated replies on this thread and dont even post what the person above them reminds them of


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 4, 2015)

Barbie doll


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 4, 2015)

Cherry blossoms~


----------



## Heyden (Nov 4, 2015)

Flamingoes


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 4, 2015)

piichinu said:


> someone who i should know but i CANT REMEMBER
> what was ur old username
> 
> 
> also i hate when people post dumb unrelated replies on this thread and dont even post what the person above them reminds them of



i never changed my username before heheheh

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, to haydenn:

Lotad


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 4, 2015)

Koalas


----------



## piichinu (Nov 4, 2015)

cherry blossom effect



John Lennon said:


> i never changed my username before heheheh


how do u know so much about me


----------



## Albuns (Nov 4, 2015)

Pie


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 5, 2015)

an albatross  :^ )


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 5, 2015)

baby blue

- - - Post Merge - - -



piichinu said:


> cherry blossom effect
> 
> 
> how do u know so much about me



well, you've been around for a while


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 5, 2015)

A sketchy anime


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 5, 2015)

killua from hunter x hunter.


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 5, 2015)

jambette


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 5, 2015)

lol is it because of the avatar i used when i was still new to the forum?


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 5, 2015)

yes. once jambette.... always jambette. sorry, them's the breaks.


----------



## Heyden (Nov 5, 2015)

your username reminds me of my cat (crystal)
as for your aesthetics, you remind me of the Moon lol


----------



## tumut (Nov 5, 2015)

spam sandwich


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 5, 2015)

The lucky Chinese cats


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 5, 2015)

Ryu Hayabusa from Ninja Gaiden


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 5, 2015)

monokuma


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Nov 5, 2015)

Yoko Ono.


----------



## Samiha (Nov 5, 2015)

maki nishikino from Love Live
Your join date is the day before her birthday


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 5, 2015)

one of tje angel beats female characters.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 5, 2015)

Swimming


----------



## piichinu (Nov 5, 2015)

paratroopa


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

animal crossing


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 5, 2015)

The large amount of sugar in my grandmothers tea.


----------



## piichinu (Nov 5, 2015)

the hunger games


----------



## tae (Nov 6, 2015)

that toy hammer island game


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 6, 2015)

kawaii cupcakes


----------



## Mao (Nov 6, 2015)

rainbows


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 6, 2015)

weird koreans


----------



## tumut (Nov 6, 2015)

suckass


----------



## milkyi (Nov 6, 2015)

Anime


----------



## Mao (Nov 6, 2015)

Aerate said:


> weird koreans



wait how'd you know they're Korean lol

oh and a vampire

edit: ninja'd

strawberries


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 6, 2015)

Mao said:


> wait how'd you know they're Korean lol



Well I didn't specifically say they were lol, I just said they remind me of them haha. 

Disregard this post.


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 6, 2015)

Ashe


----------



## Samiha (Nov 6, 2015)

yazawa nico


----------



## piichinu (Nov 6, 2015)

sahara


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 6, 2015)

Love triangles..?


----------



## jiny (Nov 6, 2015)

unicorns and rainbows


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 6, 2015)

cinderella


----------



## jiny (Nov 6, 2015)

cosplayers

(also rotfl at your sig)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 6, 2015)

Someone from an mmorpg

- - - Post Merge - - -

A certain player that is


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 6, 2015)

The Taj Mahal,


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 6, 2015)

Chatzy


----------



## jiny (Nov 6, 2015)

ACID


----------



## Hanami (Nov 6, 2015)

art


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 6, 2015)

My tea.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 6, 2015)

Pizza


----------



## BaconRainbow (Nov 6, 2015)

those Rainbow Unicorn Halloween wigs


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 6, 2015)

MAGIC


----------



## tae (Nov 6, 2015)

poor parental supervision. 

nah jk, rainbows.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 6, 2015)

Jkin 24/7


----------



## okaimii (Nov 6, 2015)

Those little cute heart candies you see on Valentine's Day.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 6, 2015)

My candy


----------



## jiny (Nov 6, 2015)

knifes


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 6, 2015)

kawaii anime girls


----------



## Halebop (Nov 6, 2015)

(keikaku means planned)  made me lol


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 6, 2015)

Katie
How fraggin' creative


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 6, 2015)

sparkles


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 6, 2015)

Most tbt users


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 7, 2015)

happiness


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanksgiving.


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 7, 2015)

shadow of the colossus


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Don't remind me of SotC, the ending made me cry

The British wanderers who ventured into Canada.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 7, 2015)

Assassin's Creed


----------



## Heyden (Nov 7, 2015)

Robin from FE


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 7, 2015)

A witch


----------



## dumplen (Nov 7, 2015)

Kyary Pamyu Pamyu's eyeball dress.  <3


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

soup


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 7, 2015)

Rps


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

acid


----------



## aericell (Nov 7, 2015)

weddings


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 7, 2015)

Asia


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

cocoa


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 7, 2015)

Me


----------



## aericell (Nov 7, 2015)

candy


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 7, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

sunshine


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 7, 2015)

Hatsune miku's niece

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or little sister


----------



## Zane (Nov 7, 2015)

this Rapidash sprite edit i made when i was like 12, it was a unicorn


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

omg blue haired guys


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 7, 2015)

Chatzy. Get over there


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 7, 2015)

Rainbows


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 7, 2015)

Ninjas


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 7, 2015)

Ice


----------



## aericell (Nov 7, 2015)

middle school


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 7, 2015)

Kpop trash


----------



## Esphas (Nov 7, 2015)

salt shaker


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 7, 2015)

Lenny face


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 7, 2015)

lotusss


----------



## tumut (Nov 7, 2015)

Hot Topic


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 7, 2015)

Jeremy


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 7, 2015)

roygbiv


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 7, 2015)

Esphas


----------



## raeyoung (Nov 7, 2015)

Rainbow Rapidash


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

sad


----------



## raeyoung (Nov 7, 2015)

...


----------



## Damniel (Nov 7, 2015)

Ninja


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 7, 2015)

Ninja'd!!

Anything orange


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 7, 2015)

an ocean on fire


----------



## MissLily123 (Nov 7, 2015)

Sweets


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 7, 2015)

snow


----------



## tae (Nov 7, 2015)

awkward tennis.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 7, 2015)

bts


----------



## Zane (Nov 7, 2015)

the way i feel all hte time


----------



## tae (Nov 7, 2015)

weird goat/ram hybrids.


----------



## MissLily123 (Nov 7, 2015)

My little brother's really bad nosebleeds. They are really scary.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 7, 2015)

cold winter air


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 7, 2015)

captain america


----------



## tae (Nov 7, 2015)

copious amounts of food eaten.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 7, 2015)

pastel skies


----------



## tae (Nov 7, 2015)

qt patooties.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 7, 2015)

a.r.m.y.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 7, 2015)

flower crowns


----------



## MissLily123 (Nov 7, 2015)

Tennis


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 7, 2015)

lilies


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 7, 2015)

This one guy I know on another forum, goes by the name N


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

A superhero, because your username.


----------



## Lady Black (Nov 7, 2015)

A jay.


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 7, 2015)

a grey bird


----------



## MissLily123 (Nov 7, 2015)

Electricity


----------



## Roxi (Nov 8, 2015)

Flowers x3


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 8, 2015)

Roxas from Kingdom Hearts c:





Sparro said:


> A superhero, because your username.



Dude, that's Chemistry. Science. Superheroes **** the laws of Science up.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 8, 2015)

Baymax


----------



## MissLily123 (Nov 8, 2015)

Kakashi Hatake ^.^


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 8, 2015)

Dark things~


----------



## raeyoung (Nov 8, 2015)

Ninja


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 10, 2015)

art contest


----------



## tumut (Nov 10, 2015)

antiques


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 10, 2015)

A purple skeleton.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 12, 2015)

steven universe


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 12, 2015)

Harry Potter


----------



## kelpy (Nov 13, 2015)

For some reason, Marth o.o


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 13, 2015)

bella goth from the sims franchise


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 13, 2015)

pale blogs


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 13, 2015)

pastel colours


----------



## tae (Nov 13, 2015)

the midnight viewing of the first avenger's movie. oh that was a good year.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 13, 2015)

butterflies


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 13, 2015)

pink and kawaii things


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 13, 2015)

My friends..


----------



## jiny (Nov 13, 2015)

flame


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 13, 2015)

some kind of candy


----------



## milkyi (Nov 13, 2015)

Glitter.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 13, 2015)

An anime character. I forgot her name >.<


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 13, 2015)

Snow...


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 13, 2015)

Gems


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

naruto


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Pink


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 14, 2015)

nothing.


----------



## LanaDelNeigh (Nov 14, 2015)

I have this strong urge to say mokoto but that's just crazy talk.

Alarm clocks.


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Cats.


----------



## LanaDelNeigh (Nov 14, 2015)

Cats


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 14, 2015)

lana del rey


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

princess zelda


----------



## LanaDelNeigh (Nov 14, 2015)

Pirates!


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Biscuits!


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 14, 2015)

Greece


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Why Greece? 

Rain lol


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 14, 2015)

some cartoon from cartoon network.


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Steven Universe Baby!!!

Oranges 0_0


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2015)

someone who really likes kid cat? lol


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

Hippies


----------



## tumut (Nov 14, 2015)

foundation


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

barbies


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 14, 2015)

myspace


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 14, 2015)

the beetles


----------



## LanaDelNeigh (Nov 14, 2015)

Online radio station


----------



## tumut (Nov 14, 2015)

horsey


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

Lana Del Rey


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 14, 2015)

My sister


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 14, 2015)

the german naruto opening


----------



## LanaDelNeigh (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

gifs


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 14, 2015)

pearl from steven universe


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Nov 14, 2015)

Some guys that need old spice.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 14, 2015)

Cherry blossoms.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 14, 2015)

Ninjas


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

Melanie Martinez.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 14, 2015)

stars


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

sleep


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 14, 2015)

The sky


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

Shadows


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 14, 2015)

2006


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

John Lennon


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Nov 14, 2015)

Beatles


----------



## tae (Nov 14, 2015)

cotton candy ~


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

snakes


----------



## tae (Nov 14, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> snakes



omg please explain.

pastel lolita.


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

idk i just saw your avatar and i was like is that a snake

2010 (your bell count)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 14, 2015)

Sugar, like the sweet stuff


----------



## tae (Nov 14, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> idk i just saw your avatar and i was like is that a snake
> 
> 2010 (your bell count)



they're tentacles. oops. 



your avatar reminds me of winter.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

pastel skies


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

sebastian stan


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

stars


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

eggs


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2015)

a sugary cinderella


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

turtles


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2015)

sleeping wear brand o_o dont ask


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 15, 2015)

2010


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

h8ters


----------



## tae (Nov 15, 2015)

cinderella but high on sugar.


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

k-pop


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

sweets


----------



## tae (Nov 15, 2015)

cute little warriors.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 16, 2015)

my cakes


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 16, 2015)

Vampires...


----------



## aericell (Nov 16, 2015)

anti-onion


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 16, 2015)

short happiness and yeah stuff like that


----------



## strawberrywine (Nov 16, 2015)

Light brown/champagne gold furniture


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 16, 2015)

splatoon


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 16, 2015)

No Game No Life

The colours in your avatar...


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 16, 2015)

im not a huge fan of games XD

your avatar reminds me of spirited away


----------



## HMCaprica (Nov 16, 2015)

Your avatar reminds of a kaleidoscope


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 16, 2015)

A rock metal singer!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 16, 2015)

Idiots


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2015)

someone slamming candy mints lel


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 16, 2015)

persona


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2015)

weird music


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 16, 2015)

A particular song by Type O Negative.


----------



## Roxi (Nov 16, 2015)

Trees x3


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2015)

sweet lolita


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 16, 2015)

hippie turtles o:


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2015)

sleepy pi character idk


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 16, 2015)

Drinking


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 16, 2015)

It's a given I guess!


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 16, 2015)

Peaceful place.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 16, 2015)

cursive handwriting


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 16, 2015)

Surprises


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2015)

children's book character idk


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 16, 2015)

turtles


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2015)

sleepy kid


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 16, 2015)

Asian TV


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 16, 2015)

Spoiler: ...rad pirate.



View attachment 156333


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 16, 2015)

Life.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2015)

well you're not too far off meg-mog it's from a japanese film :3

also that show i guess?


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 16, 2015)

I wanted to say Japanese but you know.

Music Videos.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 16, 2015)

Tina mostly <:


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 16, 2015)

trapped in ice.

Long story.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2015)

fancy ladies


----------



## Javocado (Nov 16, 2015)

a booger


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 16, 2015)

Chicken!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2015)

f u jav

pretty dress


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 16, 2015)

Black and White Movies


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2015)

halloween


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 16, 2015)

Sadness.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 16, 2015)

Winter mornings


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 16, 2015)

Monster


----------



## tae (Nov 16, 2015)

tattoo fonts.


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 16, 2015)

Flying


----------



## Edurne Lea (Nov 16, 2015)

princess peach


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 16, 2015)

Flaffy


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2015)

tokyo ghoul


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 16, 2015)

Queen Bee


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 16, 2015)

Ummm a chicken nugget :3 idk


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 16, 2015)

Cherry Blossoms!


----------



## tae (Nov 16, 2015)

megan's around the world


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 16, 2015)

Octopuses


----------



## tae (Nov 16, 2015)

frosting on cake.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 16, 2015)

Itachi Uchiha (because of your sig)


----------



## tae (Nov 16, 2015)

Flaming_Oceans said:


> Itachi Uchiha (because of your sig)



idk who that even is.. lol. XD 

you remind me of naruto.


----------



## Zane (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## jiny (Nov 16, 2015)

wine

- - - Post Merge - - -

wine
duplicate post smh


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 16, 2015)

Easter candy


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 16, 2015)

Candy... or a candy shop idk


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 16, 2015)

the fox pokemon


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 16, 2015)

Kittyinpink87 said:


> the fox pokemon



Fennekin? ovo

And pink bows


----------



## jiny (Nov 16, 2015)

blossoms


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 16, 2015)

Eggs


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 16, 2015)

Idfk a gamer human fox whet


----------



## jiny (Nov 16, 2015)

sailor mooooon


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 16, 2015)

More eggs


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 16, 2015)

Foxes


----------



## jiny (Nov 16, 2015)

The ocean


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 16, 2015)

Pepper


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 17, 2015)

Johny Bravo.


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 17, 2015)

Knives and parties.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

a quiet place


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 17, 2015)

mink


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

petrichor


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 17, 2015)

chibi


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

nature


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 17, 2015)

My bed.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

tokyo ghoul


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 18, 2015)

gudetama


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

rainy deers


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 18, 2015)

flight rising lel


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

biology textbooks


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 18, 2015)

hairs


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

bad music


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 18, 2015)

bad music too


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

tokyo ghoul


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 18, 2015)

the 70's


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

<3

pink kittens?


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 18, 2015)

the 70s


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

sleepy head


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 18, 2015)

loko moko 
its a food dish


----------



## tumut (Nov 18, 2015)

incessant suffering


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 18, 2015)

Perfume sniped

Food.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

kingdom hearts


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 18, 2015)

60s


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 18, 2015)

The trivia last night c:


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 18, 2015)

anime


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

old pink kittys idk


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 18, 2015)

kpop


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

right xD

pokemon black/white


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 18, 2015)

turtles


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

sprites


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 18, 2015)

south Korea


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

deers


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Nov 18, 2015)

A Turtle Wearing One Of Those Rainbow Hippy T-Shirts Saying: "Yo Yo Yo Man Turt In The House"


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 18, 2015)

Crows


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

kimonos


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

turtles


----------



## Roxi (Nov 18, 2015)

Sugar ^^


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 18, 2015)

Nurses xD


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

botanic stuff idk


----------



## piichinu (Nov 19, 2015)

george w bush


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 19, 2015)

bunnies


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 19, 2015)

A man


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 19, 2015)

self confidance


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 19, 2015)

pastel colours owo


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 19, 2015)

my boiled egg


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

weird music tastes


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 19, 2015)

Hippies


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

senran kagura


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 21, 2015)

flcl and the stickied music thread


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 21, 2015)

wishy the star


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 21, 2015)

cheerful rich girl


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

sugilite from steven universe


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 21, 2015)

strawberry cupcakes


----------



## MariaD123 (Nov 21, 2015)

Secret agent person


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 21, 2015)

Dr. Seuss


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

Grumpy Cat


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 21, 2015)

pastel pink bows


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 21, 2015)

My bed.


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 21, 2015)

Marceline from Adventure Time


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2015)

sausages


----------



## Peter (Nov 21, 2015)

general discussion thread


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

brofist


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2015)

sugary cakes


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 23, 2015)

liquid eyeliner


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 23, 2015)

homophobia

not cool bro


----------



## Zane (Nov 23, 2015)

lmao
& the crystal coconuts from Donkey Kong 64


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

that zende character from b&b lol


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 23, 2015)

Turt(le)s.


----------



## tae (Nov 23, 2015)

school days.


----------



## emolga (Nov 23, 2015)

sunsets


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

the pokemon? aha OTL


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 23, 2015)

Peaches


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

tattoos


----------



## tae (Nov 23, 2015)

maka.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

kpop


----------



## NathanBros (Nov 23, 2015)

Anime


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 23, 2015)

CAKE


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 23, 2015)

Sugary Sweets


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 23, 2015)

Mass effect


----------



## Grot (Nov 23, 2015)

anime 

gee i bet i don't remind people of anything


----------



## piichinu (Nov 23, 2015)

the first dungeon in loz:ss

aka skyview temple


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 23, 2015)

Fire emblem


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 23, 2015)

The original Sailor Moon


----------



## tae (Nov 23, 2015)

fishing.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 23, 2015)

People who break fishing poles


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 23, 2015)

Ice cream!


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 23, 2015)

Phones


----------



## Heyden (Nov 23, 2015)

Caricature


----------



## jiny (Nov 23, 2015)

celeste


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2015)

a sugary cinderella cake


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 24, 2015)

a kpop idol?


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 24, 2015)

fruit


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 24, 2015)

Deer


----------



## jiny (Nov 24, 2015)

Cats in pink


----------



## okaimii (Nov 24, 2015)

A sweets shop.


----------



## Roxi (Nov 24, 2015)

Cake! ^-^

Ninja'd x3 (Was meant for sugarella)


----------



## jiny (Nov 24, 2015)

Pancakes!


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 24, 2015)

Sugar.


----------



## snowdrop (Nov 24, 2015)

tokyo ghoul!


----------



## jiny (Nov 24, 2015)

puppies


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 24, 2015)

Tangerines


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2015)

caricatures


----------



## okaimii (Nov 24, 2015)

Visual kei.


----------



## Atsila (Nov 24, 2015)

The game okami from PS2. Hellaaaaa throwback


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 24, 2015)

My chocolate cake.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd. Ana Tijoux.


----------



## okaimii (Nov 24, 2015)

Hairy legs.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2015)

yoshihiro kai or whatever the guys name is


----------



## jiny (Nov 24, 2015)

anime turts


----------



## okaimii (Nov 24, 2015)

My 12 year old sister.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 24, 2015)

Printer Paper.


----------



## jiny (Nov 24, 2015)

my uncle e.e


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2015)

someone saying la di da in a sugary voice


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 28, 2015)

The turt queen of Ooo


----------



## jiny (Nov 28, 2015)

candles


----------



## strawberrywine (Nov 28, 2015)

Vanellope from Wreck-it Ralph


----------



## jiny (Nov 28, 2015)

omfg that movie

Totoro


----------



## sunflower (Nov 28, 2015)

Strawberry ice cream c:


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 28, 2015)

the sorrow inside me.


----------



## sunflower (Nov 28, 2015)

Makoto from Free


----------



## Goth (Nov 28, 2015)

the steven universe fandom


----------



## sunflower (Nov 28, 2015)

Lottie from HHD


----------



## milkyi (Nov 28, 2015)

Lion from Steven Universe


----------



## raeyoung (Nov 28, 2015)

Pocky sticks and cotton candy... probably because of the name, avi and sig. :/


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 28, 2015)

kill la kill (an anime)


----------



## Roxi (Nov 28, 2015)

Pokemon ^-^

Ninja'd x3


----------



## Goth (Nov 28, 2015)

a flower


----------



## sunflower (Nov 28, 2015)

Nintendo


----------



## raeyoung (Nov 28, 2015)

Lottie from HHD

Ninja'd XD


----------



## Goth (Nov 28, 2015)

my old oc


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 28, 2015)

Lottie from HHD


----------



## raeyoung (Nov 28, 2015)

Snow


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 28, 2015)

over confident rival


----------



## Goth (Nov 28, 2015)

**** anime


----------



## sunflower (Nov 28, 2015)

HHD c:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 28, 2015)

A happy spring rainy day


----------



## jiny (Nov 28, 2015)

snow


----------



## sunflower (Nov 28, 2015)

meringue


----------



## Goth (Nov 28, 2015)

kpop trash


----------



## jiny (Nov 28, 2015)

lottie


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 28, 2015)

Sweets


----------



## sej (Nov 28, 2015)

my cat


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 28, 2015)

Egg yolk popsicles.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 28, 2015)

Pearl from Steven Universe.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 28, 2015)

the definition of kawaii minus weeaboo


----------



## Heyden (Nov 28, 2015)

Dragons


----------



## jiny (Nov 28, 2015)

Owls


----------



## Goth (Nov 28, 2015)

a nice person

ninja'd

a person who likes cookiecrisps


----------



## jiny (Nov 28, 2015)

a cool person


----------



## Goth (Nov 28, 2015)

still a person that likes cookiecrisps


----------



## jiny (Nov 28, 2015)

someone who needs to be left alone


----------



## sunflower (Nov 28, 2015)

sugary snacks


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 28, 2015)

oranges


----------



## yukiko (Nov 28, 2015)

crystal meth


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 28, 2015)

Kaga Kouko from Golden Time.


----------



## tae (Nov 28, 2015)

haru from free.


----------



## sunflower (Nov 28, 2015)

BTS


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 28, 2015)

Summer time


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 28, 2015)

anime


----------



## tumut (Nov 28, 2015)

SCHOOLHOUSE ROCK


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 28, 2015)

can't say cuz there are children on this website


----------



## Albuns (Nov 28, 2015)

A secluded waterfall


----------



## Joy (Nov 28, 2015)

Kawaii <3


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 28, 2015)

Joy to the World song


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 29, 2015)

Many deaths in anime


----------



## xPengyMC_ (Nov 29, 2015)

Japanese anime


----------



## riummi (Nov 29, 2015)

a ball of yarn


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 29, 2015)

danganronpa 2


----------



## tae (Nov 29, 2015)

gay lovvins.


----------



## riummi (Nov 29, 2015)

Yaoi


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2015)

gin rummy or whatever that card game is called


----------



## sunflower (Nov 29, 2015)

hippie turts.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2015)

art


----------



## Joy (Nov 29, 2015)

Deep thought


----------



## okaimii (Nov 29, 2015)

Persona.


----------



## tae (Nov 29, 2015)

manga.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 29, 2015)

My bed


----------



## okaimii (Nov 29, 2015)

Despair.


----------



## jiny (Nov 29, 2015)

anime


----------



## tae (Nov 29, 2015)

Aerate said:


> My bed



pervert. 


//

candy.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 29, 2015)

kpop


----------



## Joy (Nov 29, 2015)

Night sky


----------



## jiny (Nov 29, 2015)

men drinking soda (looks like it)


----------



## seliph (Nov 29, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> soda



*snorts*

sour keys, just 'cause they have a crap ton of sugar on em


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 29, 2015)

KOREAN DRAMAS


----------



## tae (Nov 29, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> kpop



those two girls who dance together.
bambi and aya


----------



## seliph (Nov 29, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> KOREAN DRAMAS



I hardly watch dramas lmao

Taehyung


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 29, 2015)

Rosalina


----------



## Katattacc (Nov 29, 2015)

The ultra cute Japanese tourists that wander around the streets of my town in Hawaii. They always look so lost though..


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 29, 2015)

emo people


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 29, 2015)

katachi aru sonna kokoro
(song from angel beats)


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 29, 2015)

aw I'm listening to it right now and its really good!

Frilly dresses and cats


----------



## seliph (Nov 29, 2015)

bts


----------



## Katattacc (Nov 29, 2015)

Halloween


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 29, 2015)

shapes


----------



## milkyi (Nov 29, 2015)

Flowers


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 29, 2015)

the walking dead


----------



## milkyi (Nov 30, 2015)

Izzy from TDI.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 30, 2015)

pocky candy lol


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Nov 30, 2015)

The animals-being-cute section of tumblr.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 30, 2015)

Cherry blossoms


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 30, 2015)

Legend of Zelda


----------



## sunflower (Nov 30, 2015)

grumpy cat.


----------



## cassieok5 (Nov 30, 2015)

A cute bunny        ??


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 30, 2015)

Brittany Venti


----------



## cassieok5 (Nov 30, 2015)

Who's that?? Is she a youtuber or something??


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 30, 2015)

Um yeah she's a YouTuber. Your avatar reminded me of her.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 30, 2015)

Anime


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 30, 2015)

hello kitty


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 30, 2015)

my mom


----------



## Llust (Nov 30, 2015)

asia


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 1, 2015)

anime fans


----------



## tumut (Dec 1, 2015)

Asia


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2015)

crackers


----------



## Cariicarky (Dec 1, 2015)

My sister


----------



## piichinu (Dec 2, 2015)

My biology teacher from freshman year


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 2, 2015)

Fire emblem


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 2, 2015)

UMBRELLA UMBRELLA


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 2, 2015)

a weeaboo.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 2, 2015)

Anime


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 2, 2015)

This chocolate with air bubbles.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2015)

turts!


----------



## NathanBros (Dec 2, 2015)

Asia.


----------



## riummi (Dec 2, 2015)

spinach


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 2, 2015)

Adventure time


----------



## milkyi (Dec 2, 2015)

Sailor moon


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Dec 2, 2015)

Melanie Martinez


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 2, 2015)

Paint


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Dec 2, 2015)

A lego


----------



## crystalchild (Dec 2, 2015)

toby fox whoops


----------



## wassop (Dec 2, 2015)

fairies


----------



## riummi (Dec 2, 2015)

watery soup


----------



## jiny (Dec 2, 2015)

my icon omg


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 2, 2015)

Cake!


----------



## jiny (Dec 2, 2015)

iwatobi


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 2, 2015)

Creme Puffs


----------



## milkyi (Dec 2, 2015)

Ninjas


----------



## jiny (Dec 2, 2015)

Walking Dead


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 2, 2015)

candy/sugar


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Dec 3, 2015)

Vocaloid.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 3, 2015)

Super rad friends


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 3, 2015)

Christmas


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 3, 2015)

Cottages.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2015)

new avatar that might be magic but not so rainbow also likes quotes, cartoon sigs, collectibles...


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Dec 3, 2015)

an onion don't ask me y I just am random


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 3, 2015)

FNAF because of Foxy in your username


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 3, 2015)

A panda :I


----------



## yukikotobuki (Dec 3, 2015)

Chocolate tacos.


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 3, 2015)

Stocking.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 3, 2015)

MLP... for some reason


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 3, 2015)

thought of Kaito, the vocaloid. (the blue hair, mostly.) xD


----------



## Albuns (Dec 3, 2015)

Panda branded bubblegum~


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Dec 3, 2015)

Christmas


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 3, 2015)

catnip


----------



## Zane (Dec 3, 2015)

kung fu panda


----------



## seliph (Dec 3, 2015)

Julian because of your previous sig


----------



## Albuns (Dec 3, 2015)

Speedo Sanic.


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Dec 3, 2015)

Kitty Cat!!


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Dec 3, 2015)

Effie Trinket


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Dec 3, 2015)

Rue and Lego!


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 3, 2015)

Cake


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 3, 2015)

a pink cat who likes wearing Christmas hats


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 5, 2015)

A Panda who's a hero. ^w^


----------



## jiny (Dec 5, 2015)

pokemon


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 5, 2015)

Sugilite


----------



## piichinu (Dec 6, 2015)

Urban dictionary


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 6, 2015)

pokemon


----------



## tokkio (Dec 6, 2015)

a candy shop for some reason..


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 6, 2015)

Home Alone


----------



## tokkio (Dec 6, 2015)

dbsk omg


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 6, 2015)

you know it!!!!!....macaulay culkin


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 6, 2015)

kpop for obvious reasons


----------



## remiaphasia (Dec 6, 2015)

Pink


----------



## cIementine (Dec 6, 2015)

my farts


----------



## tokkio (Dec 6, 2015)

autumn


----------



## remiaphasia (Dec 6, 2015)

Red bean buns


----------



## Squidward (Dec 6, 2015)

This one video from like 2009 with zombie cats where they just go "meow meow"


----------



## gravyplz (Dec 6, 2015)

squid bois


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2015)

gravy sauce lol


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 6, 2015)

Turtles .-.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 6, 2015)

destroyer of friendship aka Mario Party (or Mario Kart)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2015)

pokemon


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 6, 2015)

a statue that looks like my mom


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm honored.

Also Perfume and those kinda groups.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 6, 2015)

Memoirs of a geisha


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2015)

that tv series? lol


----------



## nami26 (Dec 6, 2015)

oprah


----------



## cassieok5 (Dec 6, 2015)

A pilot


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2015)

oprah lolol.

idk dancing santas


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

Oprah


----------



## Peter (Dec 6, 2015)

candy


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

stars


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 6, 2015)

Selena Gomez


----------



## cIementine (Dec 6, 2015)

the sun


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 6, 2015)

pumpkins


----------



## Mao (Dec 6, 2015)

steven universe idek why


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 6, 2015)

K-Pop.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 6, 2015)

Pokemon


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

anime


----------



## cIementine (Dec 6, 2015)

wizards of waverly place


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

a bee


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2015)

deers


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 6, 2015)

turts


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

bee and puppycat


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2015)

pocky candy


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 6, 2015)

Turtles


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2015)

cah..


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

santa


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 6, 2015)

cake


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

gingerbread


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2015)

brown haired girls


----------



## axo (Dec 6, 2015)

A hippie turt queen


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 6, 2015)

Dolls


----------



## Llust (Dec 6, 2015)

literal flaming oceans


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 6, 2015)

anime


----------



## piske (Dec 6, 2015)

Bee and Puppycat obvi :>


----------



## riummi (Dec 6, 2015)

a flower


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Dec 6, 2015)

A hipster account on Tumblr.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 6, 2015)

Princesses.


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 6, 2015)

pokemon


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2015)

anime


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 6, 2015)

Turtles.


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 6, 2015)

bright colours


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2015)

birds


----------



## Cailey (Dec 6, 2015)

cute lil turtles


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 6, 2015)

all things cute.


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 6, 2015)

shojo anime


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 6, 2015)

flowers


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 6, 2015)

Pokemon


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 6, 2015)

Pandas


----------



## Peter (Dec 6, 2015)

pokemon i guess


----------



## piichinu (Dec 6, 2015)

this one kid in fifth grade who used to really like history class and the world wars
and he was named peter


----------



## tokkio (Dec 6, 2015)

fire emblem


----------



## Beardo (Dec 6, 2015)

weird advertisements from the 80's


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 6, 2015)

Randomnessesesss


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

tepig


----------



## tokkio (Dec 6, 2015)

selena gomez hahahah


----------



## tae (Dec 6, 2015)

bunnies. 
(bc tokki)


----------



## duckvely (Dec 6, 2015)

taehyung


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 6, 2015)

kpop


----------



## Peter (Dec 6, 2015)

pink


----------



## seliph (Dec 6, 2015)

For some reason i remember you saying you like mint chip ice cream I think? So that.


----------



## tae (Dec 6, 2015)

sins.


----------



## tokkio (Dec 6, 2015)

bts


----------



## duckvely (Dec 6, 2015)

sweat


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Dec 6, 2015)

Ducks singing..


----------



## duckvely (Dec 6, 2015)

the hunger games


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Dec 6, 2015)

Ducks with a red nose riding a donkey while eating nachos with mini cowboy hats..


----------



## tokkio (Dec 6, 2015)

christmas cake


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Dec 6, 2015)

A potato singing about becoming a chip while sucking tick tacs


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

omg


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 6, 2015)

idek
facebook?

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd
Selena Gomez


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Dec 6, 2015)

A princess in a pastel dress hugging a fat cat named Pusheen


----------



## Peter (Dec 6, 2015)

quick before the mods come thread


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

la luna


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 6, 2015)

selena gomez


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Dec 6, 2015)

A Pikachu doing gangam style while sucking a lollipop


----------



## tokkio (Dec 6, 2015)

a kid eating poptarts while laughing at what they type


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Dec 6, 2015)

A penguin riding on a unicorn while eating cookies and having a sombrero on


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 6, 2015)

A classmate


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Dec 6, 2015)

Sonic eating chilly dogs while opening other people's presents


----------



## queenmimi (Dec 6, 2015)

my HUSBAND

- - - Post Merge - - -

NOOOO I WAS NINJA'D


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Dec 6, 2015)

A frog taking a selfie on a roller coaster


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

cats


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Dec 6, 2015)

A popstar eating sugar


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Dec 6, 2015)

The Capitol


----------



## queenmimi (Dec 6, 2015)

a princess


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 6, 2015)

A tumbliran


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

My favorite person

Oh wait you are my favorite person on TBT...


----------



## Contessa (Dec 6, 2015)

Laughter, fun


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 6, 2015)

adventure time!


----------



## kelpy (Dec 6, 2015)

riummi lol


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

Jello


----------



## kelpy (Dec 6, 2015)

someone who likes selena gomez :]


----------



## tokkio (Dec 6, 2015)

legos made of jelly


----------



## riummi (Dec 6, 2015)

mameshiba because of the red bean bun


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 6, 2015)

HappinessDelight


----------



## kelpy (Dec 6, 2015)

for some reason, splatoon?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 7, 2015)

a cute doll in overalls


----------



## radioloves (Dec 7, 2015)

a fashionista


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 7, 2015)

a mirror


----------



## piichinu (Dec 7, 2015)

Cartoon network


----------



## kelpy (Dec 7, 2015)

Anime.
..


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2015)

someone who doesn't like jello lol


----------



## kelpy (Dec 7, 2015)

yus you got it right.
you remind me of someone who gets things right.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 7, 2015)

2006


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 7, 2015)

Megaman


----------



## piichinu (Dec 7, 2015)

MKW.Com


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 7, 2015)

Diana the villager


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 7, 2015)

Scooby Doo and chocolate.


----------



## Brain.Boy (Dec 7, 2015)

mayor-of-ivyvale reminds me of Rose Quartz from Steven Universe. o.o


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 7, 2015)

Sanic


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 7, 2015)

a tbt giveaway


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 7, 2015)

cats


----------



## sej (Dec 7, 2015)

Gingerbread


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 7, 2015)

a cookie


----------



## MariaD123 (Dec 7, 2015)

Vampires


----------



## boujee (Dec 7, 2015)

One of those vintage dolls


----------



## MariaD123 (Dec 7, 2015)

Aw thanks! Some awesome  cartoon I used to watch


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 7, 2015)

Someone I used to be friends with.. you look like her. c:


----------



## Mao (Dec 7, 2015)

something cute lol


----------



## tae (Dec 7, 2015)

the sound a cat would make.


----------



## MariaD123 (Dec 7, 2015)

Fighter


----------



## tae (Dec 7, 2015)

MariaD123 said:


> Fighter



really bright fonts.


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 7, 2015)

nosebleeds due to hot kpop stars


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 7, 2015)

patels


----------



## pandapples (Dec 7, 2015)

blue leaves


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Dec 7, 2015)

pineapples


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 7, 2015)

rue and pikachu celebrating christmas


----------



## duckvely (Dec 7, 2015)

bamboo


----------



## aericell (Dec 7, 2015)

my stolen duck


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 7, 2015)

eggs


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 7, 2015)

ninja'd
happinessdelight; my stolen heart <3
Cadberry; TBT lol


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 7, 2015)

korea


----------



## aericell (Dec 7, 2015)

"gotta go fast"


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 7, 2015)

pineapples


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 7, 2015)

Spoiler: sanic













Jetix said:


> korea



welp i am korean so


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 7, 2015)

okay...mmd


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 7, 2015)

Jetix said:


> okay...mmd





Spoiler: more sanic


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 7, 2015)

Pastel colours


----------



## Jacob (Dec 7, 2015)

my cousin for some reason


----------



## pandapples (Dec 7, 2015)

wow ninja'd ok =(

hmm fire emblem


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 7, 2015)

pandas and apples c:


----------



## pandapples (Dec 7, 2015)

vocaloid


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 7, 2015)

shojo anime


----------



## pandapples (Dec 8, 2015)

힘들어 죽을꺼같에


----------



## Cailey (Dec 8, 2015)

pandas n apples n flowers


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 8, 2015)

Cat cafes


----------



## Cailey (Dec 8, 2015)

kittens in pink sweaters


----------



## piichinu (Dec 8, 2015)

The muppets


----------



## MariaD123 (Dec 8, 2015)

Cuteness


----------



## mugii (Dec 8, 2015)

sunflowers ;^)


----------



## Buttons (Dec 8, 2015)

sweater weather...


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 8, 2015)

Buttons???


----------



## tae (Dec 8, 2015)

anime.


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 8, 2015)

kpop


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 8, 2015)

Bee and Puppycat <3


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 8, 2015)

Cartoons.


----------



## Peter (Dec 8, 2015)

earthbound!
i miss that game so much


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 8, 2015)

my hair


----------



## nami26 (Dec 8, 2015)

psychic type pokemon


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 8, 2015)

Pikachu flying a bomber plane


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 8, 2015)

Saturday night eating ramen while listening to some random MySpace band in the early 2007.

BTW IT WASN'T MY INTENTION TO SOUND RUDE OR TO INSINUATE YOU ENJOY DOING THAT (AND EVEN THOUGH, I WOULDN'T HAVE ANY PROBLEM WITH IT BC EVERYONE SPENDS THEIR TIME AS THEY PLEASE), BUT I'VE JUST HAPPENED TO RE-READ WHAT I WROTE AND IT SPUNDED TERRIBLY RUDE SO I'M SORRY IF IT ACTUALLY SOUNDED SO. K sorry.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 8, 2015)

Hazy fog


----------



## jiny (Dec 8, 2015)

Someone who loves winter.


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 8, 2015)

that moment when your makeup is perfect


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 8, 2015)

A big, bustling city at night.


----------



## jiny (Dec 8, 2015)

A mayor


----------



## nami26 (Dec 8, 2015)

a pop star on Christmas Day


----------



## tokkio (Dec 8, 2015)

pikachu


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 8, 2015)

Vintage manga.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 9, 2015)

Pink!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 9, 2015)

velma


----------



## kelpy (Dec 9, 2015)

the sour green apple bubblegum
that tastes SO GOOD


----------



## riummi (Dec 9, 2015)

noses


----------



## kelpy (Dec 9, 2015)

adventure time!


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 9, 2015)

Hugs


----------



## pandapples (Dec 9, 2015)

Chocolate


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 9, 2015)

fireworks festival in the summer, ahh good times


----------



## Heyden (Dec 9, 2015)

owen


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 9, 2015)

cakes!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 9, 2015)

Wedding halls


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 9, 2015)

Naruto ;3


----------



## tae (Dec 9, 2015)

scary scooby doo velma.


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 9, 2015)

snow


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 9, 2015)

my love


----------



## tae (Dec 9, 2015)

princesses.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 9, 2015)

Blood...
Sorry, but your avatar scares me a little...


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 9, 2015)

stripes


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 9, 2015)

chocolate


----------



## tae (Dec 9, 2015)

spices.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 9, 2015)

Blood


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 9, 2015)

Magic


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 9, 2015)

Hetalia, even though I don't watch it.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Dec 9, 2015)

A cookie


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 9, 2015)

Christmas


----------



## duckvely (Dec 9, 2015)

syrup


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 9, 2015)

Rubber duckies


----------



## riummi (Dec 9, 2015)

syrup


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 9, 2015)

aliexpress.com / alibaba.com


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 9, 2015)

Blaire :-:
*gets drunk while starts to remember her*


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 9, 2015)

Penguins


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 9, 2015)

Birdy


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 9, 2015)

early deviantArt years.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 9, 2015)

Monster


----------



## pandapples (Dec 9, 2015)

Being picked last or 2nd to last (can't remember) in gym class


----------



## piichinu (Dec 9, 2015)

my old apple tree


----------



## nami26 (Dec 9, 2015)

the last airbender


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 9, 2015)

Bandanas


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 9, 2015)

Weird Pokemon obsessions


----------



## nami26 (Dec 9, 2015)

espeon, cause your avatar looks like one


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 9, 2015)

Ninja'd

Leonardo da Vinci


----------



## tae (Dec 9, 2015)

edgy preteens.


----------



## piichinu (Dec 9, 2015)

kansas


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 9, 2015)

2012.


----------



## nami26 (Dec 9, 2015)

stitch


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 9, 2015)

Pikachu.


----------



## jiny (Dec 9, 2015)

Ness


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 9, 2015)

a nice warm cup of hot cocoa


----------



## pandapples (Dec 9, 2015)

Snow


----------



## mugii (Dec 10, 2015)

minnie mouse


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

Coffee Mugs.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 10, 2015)

pockys that i want now


----------



## mugii (Dec 10, 2015)

tea parties


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 10, 2015)

robots


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 10, 2015)

Big cats


----------



## piichinu (Dec 10, 2015)

Easter


----------



## kelpy (Dec 10, 2015)

That female version of marth (lucina? lucilla? cant remember)


----------



## mugii (Dec 10, 2015)

tim burton


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 10, 2015)

Anna Wintour


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)

Cyclops.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 10, 2015)

My IRL friends for some reason.
Don't take that as a bad thing. No way.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 10, 2015)

Nostalgia.


----------



## tae (Dec 10, 2015)

pink macaroons.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 10, 2015)

K-pop


----------



## kanvrises (Dec 10, 2015)

Hetalia!


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 10, 2015)

A very young art school student.


----------



## Goth (Dec 10, 2015)

a person who likes pink


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 10, 2015)

Watercolor paint


----------



## nami26 (Dec 10, 2015)

anime


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 10, 2015)

Reminds me of a code in one of the Pokepark games.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Dec 10, 2015)

Green


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 10, 2015)

Someone with a massive sweet tooth (so many cake collectibles!)


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 10, 2015)

Pink tulips


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 10, 2015)

NOTHING


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 10, 2015)

Edible arrangements


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 10, 2015)

The cold


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 10, 2015)

Arts and crafts.


----------



## MissLily123 (Dec 10, 2015)

Oak


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 10, 2015)

Cinnamon


----------



## riummi (Dec 10, 2015)

honey


----------



## mugii (Dec 10, 2015)

k-on!


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 10, 2015)

Winter


----------



## xiaonu (Dec 10, 2015)

riummi said:


> honey



a green bean

- - - Post Merge - - -



MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> Winter



oops Idk what page I was on. reminds me of autumn


----------



## mugii (Dec 10, 2015)

buuniii


----------



## Contessa (Dec 10, 2015)

Snowy winter days with peppermint and candy canes :0


----------



## mugii (Dec 10, 2015)

spider 8itches >:::: )


----------



## jiny (Dec 10, 2015)

coffee


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 10, 2015)

Christmas


----------



## CrossAnimal (Dec 10, 2015)

Denmark


----------



## jiny (Dec 10, 2015)

dawgs


----------



## Rymi1 (Dec 10, 2015)

raindeers


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 10, 2015)

Uhh blank.
So sorry!


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 10, 2015)

Wordplay


----------



## kelpy (Dec 10, 2015)

birds that hug people regularly


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 10, 2015)

Jello that offers free hugs


----------



## jiny (Dec 10, 2015)

Santa Claus


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 10, 2015)

Diabetes, type 1.


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Dec 10, 2015)

Creepy Mall Santas What Smell Like Cheese


----------



## jiny (Dec 10, 2015)

Pikachu breathing fire


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 10, 2015)

diabetes


----------



## piichinu (Dec 10, 2015)

NPR


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 10, 2015)

Regina Mills


----------



## kelpy (Dec 10, 2015)

Xerneas


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Dec 10, 2015)

Horrible gelatin accidents


----------



## piichinu (Dec 10, 2015)

the user named 0jachna on this site


----------



## Rymi1 (Dec 10, 2015)

pokemon


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 10, 2015)

Darkness


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 10, 2015)

Likes


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 10, 2015)

CHRISTMAS


----------



## Rymi1 (Dec 10, 2015)

Japan


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 10, 2015)

A good mystery novel


----------



## riummi (Dec 10, 2015)

game of thrones


----------



## Rymi1 (Dec 11, 2015)

adventure time


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 11, 2015)

Me last year


----------



## Rymi1 (Dec 11, 2015)

santa


----------



## piichinu (Dec 11, 2015)

6th grade books


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 11, 2015)

Snobby Rich Girl, it is what your avatar makes me think of (just your avi, I don't know you enough to judge you)


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 11, 2015)

be my bad boy


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 11, 2015)

Reminds me of an old friend actually.


----------



## Rymi1 (Dec 11, 2015)

anime


----------



## Zane (Dec 11, 2015)

a mystery


----------



## kelpy (Dec 11, 2015)

a great artist


----------



## Munna (Dec 11, 2015)

Raggedy Anne Doll, Overalls, Marina, a fluffy pillow.


----------



## piichinu (Dec 11, 2015)

That one pokemon


----------



## tumut (Dec 11, 2015)

criticals


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 11, 2015)

Cartoons.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 11, 2015)

Hetalia


----------



## lars708 (Dec 11, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Hetalia



CHANDELURE


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 11, 2015)

claiming to be eco-friendly while taking 2 hour baths with the tap opened.

LIKE U REMIND ME OF THAT, NOT LIKE SAYING U ACTUALLY DO THAT K? K.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 11, 2015)

For some odd reason, you remind me of oil pastels.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 11, 2015)

MY DESPAIR


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 11, 2015)

Nail Polish


----------



## piichinu (Dec 11, 2015)

That anime with alchemy


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 11, 2015)

anime


----------



## lars708 (Dec 11, 2015)

Azabache said:


> claiming to be eco-friendly while taking 2 hour baths with the tap opened.
> 
> LIKE U REMIND ME OF THAT, NOT LIKE SAYING U ACTUALLY DO THAT K? K.



I actually do that... LMAO  but i do not claim to be eco-friendly


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 11, 2015)

Splatoon


----------



## lars708 (Dec 11, 2015)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> Splatoon



Being creative for not being creative. Just like New Super Mario Bros. for the DS!


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 11, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Being creative for not being creative. Just like New Super Mario Bros. for the DS!



Cr?me br?l?e, for some reason.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 11, 2015)

Maple from AC. .-.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 11, 2015)

Michael Jordan xD


----------



## cIementine (Dec 11, 2015)

your avatar reminds me of this kid in my school who's really small and if you make eye contact with him he yells sinful profanities at you. 
i'm sure you're nicer than that though lmao.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 11, 2015)

The pumpkin cupcake collectible.


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 11, 2015)

A star


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 11, 2015)

Baking cookies


----------



## Wewikk (Dec 11, 2015)

Random


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 11, 2015)

Slugs


----------



## pandapples (Dec 11, 2015)

Canada and Australia


----------



## sej (Dec 11, 2015)

A panda eating an apple.


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 11, 2015)

cats


----------



## strawberrywine (Dec 11, 2015)

My fav show that never had an episode 5 smh


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 11, 2015)

my neighbour totoro


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 11, 2015)

that episode of dora the explorer in which she is a grown up and invokes shakira to sing and build a bridge so she can pass over the jungle's river.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 11, 2015)

insanity


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 11, 2015)

chocolate


----------



## teto (Dec 11, 2015)

food


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 11, 2015)

Blood


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 11, 2015)

sheep (i don't quite know why"


----------



## milkyi (Dec 11, 2015)

Kangaroos


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 11, 2015)

a yummy snack


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 11, 2015)

Chocolate truffles


----------



## Contessa (Dec 11, 2015)

A fluffy stack of pancakes


----------



## teto (Dec 11, 2015)

spiders and marceline


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 11, 2015)

Licorice


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 11, 2015)

Autumn.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 11, 2015)

Bubblegum lollipops


----------



## duckvely (Dec 11, 2015)

darkness


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 11, 2015)

bubble baths


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 11, 2015)

Unicorns


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 11, 2015)

of this on miiverse:

Comment

MQ 03/03/2015 7:54 PM
WZI5, ZRE GWZ USING THIS BUN OR DO O MZKE ONE? XD
Unyeah1  Report Violation

MZ 03/03/2015 7:55 PM
TTO CZN MZKE BUN!

Yeah!?0

MQ 03/03/2015 8:26 PM
OJ O DID TA, SORRY TA TOOK SO LONG!
O NEEDZ  GO TO BED... MORE TESTING TOMORROW, ZUTH. GOOT NIGHT MZ! ^^
Unyeah1  Report Violation

MZ 03/03/2015 8:28 PM
GOOT NIGHT! GOOT LUCK ON THE TESTS. ^^


----------



## mugii (Dec 11, 2015)

isabelle (acnl)


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 11, 2015)

Mettaton


----------



## Espeonbubbles (Dec 12, 2015)

ESPEON


----------



## lars708 (Dec 12, 2015)

Espeonbubbles said:


> ESPEON



Kirby Mouse Attack!


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 12, 2015)

pumpkin latte


----------



## lars708 (Dec 12, 2015)

Your sig reminds me of that Kirby 64 final boss... Was it O2? Idk the name anymore


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 12, 2015)

steven universe


----------



## cassieok5 (Dec 12, 2015)

BEE AND PUPPYCAT!!!!


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 12, 2015)

snapchat


----------



## Contessa (Dec 12, 2015)

Neon lights


----------



## dumplen (Dec 12, 2015)

A strange, but welcome and comforting, warm bubbly feeling in my tummy.


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 12, 2015)

cheesy cheese.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 12, 2015)

BLAIRE *Cries and gets drunk for the 353472466th time*


----------



## milkyi (Dec 12, 2015)

sanic


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 12, 2015)

_Cringe_

Exactly that


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 12, 2015)

Bonkheads


----------



## milkyi (Dec 12, 2015)

Sapphire from su


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

Imvu


----------



## kelpy (Dec 12, 2015)

Iced Coffee


----------



## pandapples (Dec 12, 2015)

Jello


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 12, 2015)

disney


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

anime


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 12, 2015)

Happiness


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

a monster with a Santa hat


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 12, 2015)

Snow


----------



## piichinu (Dec 12, 2015)

furries


----------



## milkyi (Dec 12, 2015)

queens


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 12, 2015)

Homestuck


----------



## lars708 (Dec 12, 2015)

Winnie the Pooh <3


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 12, 2015)

That squid ink ice cream


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

Creativity


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 12, 2015)

Mettaton from Undertale


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

Undertale


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 12, 2015)

Reindeer antlers


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 12, 2015)

Maple from Animal Crossing!


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

Celeste from animal crossing


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Celeste from animal crossing



Christmas <3


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 12, 2015)

It's really hard not to say Mettaton  

High school theatre.


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

pastel pink


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 12, 2015)

Sugar


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

A CHAMBER WHERE THERE IS NO AIR


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 12, 2015)

WOW DEEP

and I guess Thai women


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 12, 2015)

My father


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> My father



Santa <3


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Dec 12, 2015)

A spy.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 12, 2015)

Fairies.


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

Rainbow cherries


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 12, 2015)

Candy canes


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 13, 2015)

five minutes


----------



## piichinu (Dec 13, 2015)

Cats


----------



## lars708 (Dec 13, 2015)

Toy hammer collectibles...

WHICH I DO NOT HAVE GRAAAAAH! 

R
I
P


----------



## milkyi (Dec 13, 2015)

Lars from Steven Universe


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 13, 2015)

Daiso


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

Fashion


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 13, 2015)

twinkle twinkle little star.


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

nightmares
im sorry it's just your signature


----------



## lars708 (Dec 13, 2015)

Delishush said:


> nightmares
> im sorry it's just your signature



My life as a teenage robot


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

squiiiid


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 13, 2015)

Your username reminded me of Scooby-doo. Scooby-doo reminded me of the giant ass sandwiches they eat. You made me hungry.


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

Snow

also sorry


----------



## Contessa (Dec 13, 2015)

A fashion show runway


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 13, 2015)

a rad vampire


----------



## jiny (Dec 13, 2015)

cake


----------



## Rasha (Dec 13, 2015)

grey


----------



## milkyi (Dec 13, 2015)

King DeDeDe


----------



## jiny (Dec 13, 2015)

imvu


----------



## Rasha (Dec 13, 2015)

too much cake!


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

Penguins


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 14, 2015)

A T-rex, due to that small-armed creature - I'll assume it's named Mettaton?


----------



## teto (Dec 14, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> A T-rex, due to that small-armed creature - I'll assume it's named Mettaton?



Cherries

(and yes, but his arms fell off, they're not really small)


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 14, 2015)

A statue? Is that a statue?


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 14, 2015)

Someone who likes to wear cherry chapstick


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 14, 2015)

Someone who like horses and is pretty girly~


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 14, 2015)

Cherries


----------



## NathanBros (Dec 14, 2015)

Australia


----------



## jiny (Dec 14, 2015)

luigi


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 14, 2015)

Cozy winter nights.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 14, 2015)

pink fluffy happiness


----------



## jiny (Dec 14, 2015)

cats


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 14, 2015)

Sugar


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 14, 2015)

Animal Crossing I guess


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 14, 2015)

Illuminati


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 14, 2015)

Evil Elsa.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 14, 2015)

ballerinas


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 14, 2015)

Dreams


----------



## tae (Dec 14, 2015)

11 year old girls.


----------



## pandapples (Dec 14, 2015)

Someone I know called taekwon


----------



## Temmie (Dec 15, 2015)

tem reMindeD of Disniee lAnd!!! :3


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 15, 2015)

Excitement


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 15, 2015)

Selfies


----------



## teto (Dec 15, 2015)

Cuteness


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 15, 2015)

One of my friends


----------



## alesha (Dec 15, 2015)

Maple, leaves  kangaroos and norway


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 15, 2015)

super smash bros


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 15, 2015)

cats


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2015)

birds and deers


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 15, 2015)

Mona lisa


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2015)

kid cat? lel


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

Obessive poster? lol


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 15, 2015)

Birds and balloons!


----------



## teto (Dec 15, 2015)

Cheri


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

Goth xD


----------



## teto (Dec 15, 2015)

Birds


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

Delicious (Username


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 15, 2015)

Sailors!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

Bear cubs!


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 15, 2015)

A hurricane.


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 15, 2015)

Pink~


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

Cherries


----------



## Peter (Dec 15, 2015)

Gulliver


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 15, 2015)

Fountains!


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 15, 2015)

Squirrels


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 15, 2015)

A bakery.

ninja'd

hetalia :3


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 15, 2015)

Rose and lychee macaroons. (trust me, they exist. They're gross though :'D)


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 15, 2015)

Snow...for some reason


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 15, 2015)

Perms (don't ask why :'D)


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 16, 2015)

Naptime


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 16, 2015)

Horses


----------



## piichinu (Dec 16, 2015)

canada


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 16, 2015)

Ninjas


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 17, 2015)

Hetalia


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 17, 2015)

Psychics


----------



## Esphas (Dec 17, 2015)

total drama


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 17, 2015)

MY FAVE SHOW


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 17, 2015)

California (I don't know why :'D)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 17, 2015)

Creativity. The spitting image. Of. Creativity. *so creative*

The chibi-like avatar reminds me of good 'ol Maplestory, to add something.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 17, 2015)

Skittles.


----------



## teto (Dec 17, 2015)

snowww


----------



## chronic (Dec 17, 2015)

fluorescent lighting


----------



## teto (Dec 17, 2015)

shoes


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 17, 2015)

The one episode of Spongebob where Squidqward entered that white void. ninja'd

Reminds me of the sexy Mettaton battle music.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 17, 2015)

kingdom hearts


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 17, 2015)

spooky scary skeletons


----------



## dumplen (Dec 17, 2015)

white kittens with diamond eyes


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 17, 2015)

An art student.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 17, 2015)

Hello Kitty


----------



## Zane (Dec 17, 2015)

your avatar sorta reminds me of the subway bosses from Pok?mon B/W, idk why


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 17, 2015)

Purple shades


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 17, 2015)

Canadian kangaroo's.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 17, 2015)

Evil Santas


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 18, 2015)

Fish mongering.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 18, 2015)

When I licked Cherry--the villager--in Sparro's town.


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 18, 2015)

kokopiecoco and Gossip Girl.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 18, 2015)

Salvador Dali.


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Pink sans


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 18, 2015)

drawn Espeon in an old avatar COUGH COUGH


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

nightmares


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 18, 2015)

Death by glamour.


----------



## Contessa (Dec 18, 2015)

Those Pokemon puffs that you can feed them in them in the Pokemon games.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 18, 2015)

adventure time


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Adorableness


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Sans


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

ACNL


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Mettaton


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Stitches


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Delicious


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

A Goddess


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Papyrus


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Bob.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Frisk


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Ankha.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Mettaton


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Towns


----------



## alphys (Dec 18, 2015)

mettaton and hoodies!


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Anime and Alphys!


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 18, 2015)

Me last year, oddly enough.


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Magic.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 19, 2015)

ROUGE


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

Korean girls.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 19, 2015)

anime girls


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 19, 2015)

Sophistication


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

Doll house


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

Double post whoops


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 19, 2015)

WEIRDO TV SHOWS


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 19, 2015)

pop music


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 19, 2015)

cats


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yoga


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

elvis


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 19, 2015)

Twelve year olds that are too upbeat and pastelly for my liking


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

An immature teenager JK

A mature teenager.


----------



## LadyDove (Dec 19, 2015)

Sailor Moon


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

A library book


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

December lol


----------



## LadyDove (Dec 19, 2015)

Elvis


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Fairy tale


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 19, 2015)

Kitsch.


----------



## Athera (Dec 19, 2015)

pastel pink


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

Gorillaz


----------



## MissLily123 (Dec 19, 2015)

Christmas festivals


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 19, 2015)

lily pads


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 19, 2015)

Canada.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

Misery


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

cherries


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 20, 2015)

Pastels and bright colouring.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 20, 2015)

RAINBOW


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 20, 2015)

figure skating ( because of the outfit in the sig)


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 20, 2015)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Autumn


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 20, 2015)

Glitz and ice~


----------



## crystalchild (Dec 20, 2015)

my town fawnland because cheri was a resident just a short while ago


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 20, 2015)

the underworld


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 20, 2015)

The Olympics.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 20, 2015)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS <3

Seriousness


----------



## crystalchild (Dec 20, 2015)

kpops


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)

ocean


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 20, 2015)

crystalchild said:


> kpops



funny because nothing of me is kpop-ish.

anyway, THE OCEAN


----------



## crystalchild (Dec 20, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> funny because nothing of me is kpop-ish.


i feel like you've used kpop related graphics earlier, but i could be wrong. it's possible that i'm mixing people up, lmao.

next poster, disregard this.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 20, 2015)

Lakes


----------



## crystalchild (Dec 20, 2015)

my country


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 20, 2015)

van gogh meets edgar allen poe


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 20, 2015)

K-pop


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 20, 2015)

vincent van gou


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 20, 2015)

Figure skating.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 20, 2015)

crystalchild said:


> i feel like you've used kpop related graphics earlier, but i could be wrong. it's possible that i'm mixing people up, lmao.
> 
> next poster, disregard this.



no you're mixing people up.

HALLOWENN


----------



## riummi (Dec 21, 2015)

cashews


----------



## Llust (Dec 21, 2015)

food


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 21, 2015)

glittery


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 21, 2015)

the baddest b****


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 21, 2015)

a forest in north korea named after a suicidal american who died next to a creek


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2015)

koreaboo trash


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 21, 2015)

infractions



L o t t i e said:


> koreaboom trash



um if you're talking to me then LOL you don't know what your talking bout son


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 21, 2015)

elegance


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2015)

more koreaboo trash


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 21, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> elegance



charming



L o t t i e said:


> more koreaboo trash


even more infractions

LOL still don't know what ur talking about


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2015)

a person who gets offended by the term koreaboo


----------



## radioloves (Dec 21, 2015)

HHD, favourite character Lottie!


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 21, 2015)

A person who enjoys the term "koreabou" or however you spell that ****


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 21, 2015)

L o t t i e said:


> a person who gets offended by the term koreaboo



we're not offending we're correcting your racist generalization of asians. : ) those people are Japanese youngin


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 21, 2015)

Ninja'd

Sneezing

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm getting hardcore ninja'd

Total Drama


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 21, 2015)

reminds me of the old TP thread : )


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 21, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> reminds me of the old TP thread : )



Same to you


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 21, 2015)

GRACE


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 21, 2015)

My mother's sass


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> reminds me of the old TP thread : )



koreaboo's

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> My mother's sass



santa claus and chirstmas


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 21, 2015)

trolls


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 21, 2015)

kashiii


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 21, 2015)

NOCCHI BAE OMG


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> NOCCHI BAE OMG



the truth


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 21, 2015)

Dancing hardcore
then breaking your back from too much dancing hardcore


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 21, 2015)

my cute friend


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 21, 2015)

Old Canadian cartoons


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 21, 2015)

whistler


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2015)

dancers


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 21, 2015)

a troll who should STOP VMING ME ****


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2015)

past lives


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 21, 2015)

otakus


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 21, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> a forest in north korea named after a suicidal american who died next to a creek



wait...what now?..

- - - Post Merge - - -

..DIVA..


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2015)

koreaboo sandwich


----------



## riummi (Dec 21, 2015)

seashells


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 21, 2015)

L o t t i e said:


> koreaboo sandwich



wtffff


anyway, chinese restuarants


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 21, 2015)

L o t t i e said:


> koreaboo sandwich



wtffff


anyway, chinese restuarants


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2015)

egg roleplayer


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 21, 2015)

L o t t i e said:


> koreaboo sandwich



does a koreaboo sandwich mean being in between two sexy Korean boo thangs?..."boo" meaning bae or baby..because I can get down with that statement if that's what it means..


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 21, 2015)

ghosts


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 21, 2015)

oh....Lottie was the favorite...poor Digby got no love..


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 21, 2015)

WJHY ISNT IT WORKING GRRRRRRRRRRRRR

- - - Post Merge - - -

WORRRRRRRRRRRRK


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2015)

this thread is broken


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 21, 2015)

egg roleplayer....koreaboo...explain?
you got a shady uncle...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 21, 2015)

THE GUY IN MY MATH CLASS


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2015)

not chinese food


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2015)

lottie from hhd?


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2015)

turts

cute turts


----------



## tumut (Dec 21, 2015)

Schindler's list


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Dec 21, 2015)

temmie


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 21, 2015)

Tumblr


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2015)

a nice person


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 21, 2015)

Sugar cookies c:


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2015)

porcelain dolls


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 21, 2015)

old asian music


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2015)

asian figure skaters


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 21, 2015)

Reminds me of old artwork, for whatever reasons.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 21, 2015)

Reminds me of insane vomitting


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2015)

Kewl people


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 21, 2015)

Sweetness and caring


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2015)

the villager lel


----------



## IslaTomoe (Dec 21, 2015)

Turtles and Mochi


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 21, 2015)

Islands


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 21, 2015)

Water


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 21, 2015)

Horror movies


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 21, 2015)

love you like a love song


----------



## riummi (Dec 21, 2015)

baumkuchen


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 21, 2015)

Cute anime.


----------



## Roxi (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello kitty ^w^


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 21, 2015)

Riots


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 21, 2015)

evil people


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 21, 2015)

An evil Santa Claus

Edited: The Olympics.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 21, 2015)

gallade from pokemon


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 21, 2015)

The winter Olympic games.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 21, 2015)

Graphic novels.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 21, 2015)

Sparrows (because of your username!)


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 21, 2015)

Pink posies


----------



## riummi (Dec 21, 2015)

california


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2015)

sweet treats


----------



## kassie (Dec 22, 2015)

sugar bc it's in your username

also, that one red gift is bugging me


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 22, 2015)

A case


----------



## Esphas (Dec 22, 2015)

cd-i


----------



## tumut (Dec 22, 2015)

)) ::


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 22, 2015)

A masked snowflake


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 22, 2015)

A wet slice of perfectly burned toast.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 22, 2015)

stickfigures


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2015)

figure skater


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 22, 2015)

Sakura Trees


----------



## Esphas (Dec 22, 2015)

weeaboo culture


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 22, 2015)

Hardcore trolling


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 22, 2015)

inside jokes.


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 22, 2015)

undertale


----------



## radioloves (Dec 22, 2015)

Winter snow~


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 22, 2015)

coral reefs


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 22, 2015)

Baking


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 22, 2015)

Sypro


----------



## riummi (Dec 22, 2015)

lip tints


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 22, 2015)

anime names


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 22, 2015)

Kpop dance moves lol


----------



## riummi (Dec 22, 2015)

roselia the pokemon


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 22, 2015)

Nana (ナナ) the manga series.


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 23, 2015)

Clowns


----------



## mugii (Dec 23, 2015)

a town that i really wanted bc cheri was in it but the train station was green so i reset :0


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 23, 2015)

GRAY HAIR


----------



## Goth (Dec 24, 2015)

lottiethinks asian=korean


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 24, 2015)

Lotte world


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 24, 2015)

Your name reminds me of squishing those wild berries into a weird pulp.

The ones that stain everything.


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 24, 2015)

memes.


----------



## okaimii (Dec 24, 2015)

Macarons.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 16, 2016)

cats

meow!


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 16, 2016)

muffins ;v;;;


----------



## focus (Jan 16, 2016)

hedgehogs omg i love them sm


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 16, 2016)

chanel 3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

new leaf kittens


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 16, 2016)

4chan


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

le faq?

quotes


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 16, 2016)

MY GRANDMA


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

lol lol

asian ice skaters


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 16, 2016)

Turts, turts, and more turts.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

jigglypuffs and new leaf


----------



## Xylia (Jan 16, 2016)

a cute turtle


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 16, 2016)

ninjas


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

that penguin from new leaf


----------



## teto (Jan 16, 2016)

guitar dog


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 16, 2016)

maruchan noodles


----------



## teto (Jan 16, 2016)

stevenbomb


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 16, 2016)

fire lizard


----------



## riummi (Jan 16, 2016)

cupcakes


----------



## Albuns (Jan 16, 2016)

Sheep


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 16, 2016)

Neko people


----------



## Lumira (Jan 16, 2016)

hetalia


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

moon


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 16, 2016)

K-pop


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 16, 2016)

nutella


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 16, 2016)

Pusheen, except he's a pop star who dresses like Melanie Martinez


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

flowey


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 16, 2016)

Barney


----------



## Lumira (Jan 16, 2016)

my life (your avatar is me)


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 16, 2016)

Coffee


----------



## Lumira (Jan 16, 2016)

canada


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 16, 2016)

Sun hats


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 16, 2016)

Taylor Swift


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 16, 2016)

gorilla


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 16, 2016)

Rainbow sprinkles


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 16, 2016)

Kangaroos eating pancakes on a hot date with the guy in your sig.


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 16, 2016)

flowey


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 16, 2016)

Hedgehogs in pails


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

canada


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 16, 2016)

guitar


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 16, 2016)

cupcakes


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

Kid Cat


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 17, 2016)

Sugar+Cinderella


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

Yo-yo's


----------



## Goth (Jan 17, 2016)

tumblr


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

saltyella


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 17, 2016)

rich old man


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

steven universe


----------



## Goth (Jan 17, 2016)

My favorite show <3

edit

sugar and spice and everything nice


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 17, 2016)

QT SQUIRRELS


----------



## Goth (Jan 17, 2016)

COTTON CANDY MOM


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 17, 2016)

PuRPLE MOM


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

porcupines


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 17, 2016)

porcupines r ugly rip

winter


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 17, 2016)

Hedgehogs


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 17, 2016)

Removed flesh.


----------



## Wishii (Jan 17, 2016)

Momo from Avatar


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 17, 2016)

Michelle


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 17, 2016)

they remind me of death corruption heartbreak and suicide


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 17, 2016)

aliens


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

cat sprinkle


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 23, 2016)

Jesus


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

anger


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

marceline


----------



## gh0st (Jan 23, 2016)

An angel


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 23, 2016)

Halloween


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

sunsets


----------



## DinoDymo (Jan 23, 2016)

ADVENTURE TIME!


----------



## teto (Jan 23, 2016)

dinosaurs


----------



## DinoDymo (Jan 23, 2016)

cherry blossom trees


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

Dinosaurs


----------



## DinoDymo (Jan 23, 2016)

cotton candy


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 23, 2016)

Anime


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

wide mouth


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 23, 2016)

K-pop


----------



## teto (Jan 23, 2016)

canada


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

food


----------



## teto (Jan 23, 2016)

pokemon (dont ask why)


----------



## Starfireten (Jan 23, 2016)

Chibis


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

pokemon


----------



## DinoDymo (Jan 23, 2016)

paris


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

Pokemon


----------



## himeki (Jan 23, 2016)

candyfloss


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

cute OCs


----------



## Swiftstream (Jan 23, 2016)

Strawberry Shortcake.


----------



## reyy (Jan 23, 2016)

anime


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

star wars


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 23, 2016)

Umm candy


----------



## Albuns (Jan 23, 2016)

Fluffy puffy penguins!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 23, 2016)

A secret ninja that secretly draws fluffy penguins


----------



## Albuns (Jan 23, 2016)

A fluffy penguin in disguise who suggests I draw fluffy animals... which I should probably try sometimes. o:


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

pancakes


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 23, 2016)

Cake  As a matter of fact I'm pretty hungry, might get a cheesecake from the fridge soon


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

bltches


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

life


----------



## DinoDymo (Jan 23, 2016)

me


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 23, 2016)

SAO


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

makoto


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2016)

90s manga


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

kk slider


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2016)

pusheen


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

EVERYTHING UOU NEED TO KNOW THE VOICE


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 23, 2016)

Canned meat.


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 23, 2016)

My favorite color


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

wolf


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 23, 2016)

lion from steven universe


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 23, 2016)

vintage memes.


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Undertale obviously c:


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

buuunii's avatar clan


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

Kawaiiness


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

cats


----------



## Friendly Dedede (Jan 24, 2016)

sugar and Cinderella mixed


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

pink

edit: why am i always ninja'd what did i do to deserve this

still pink because kirby, but actually mcdonald's


----------



## sej (Jan 24, 2016)

My cat


----------



## DinoDymo (Jan 24, 2016)

my friend


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

You remind me of winter o_0


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 24, 2016)

Power rangers


----------



## focus (Jan 24, 2016)

this old virtual game i used to play in like 2009


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

ariana grande


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

kpop


----------



## Zane (Jan 24, 2016)

Rasputin


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

george


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

pusheen the cat lol


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

george


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

da fuq?

uh laziness


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

turts


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

weird kpop people with pink bows


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

george.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

pizza


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

jesus


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

george


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2016)

The average human in their avatar and signature but a cat.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 24, 2016)

Those chocolate covered cherries


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

the pocky candy


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

Veggie Tales


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

?o

cats


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

Wreck-It Ralph


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

grumpy cat


----------



## NursePhantump (Jan 24, 2016)

Ice cream tbh


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 24, 2016)

cherries


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

dance


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 24, 2016)

Turtles


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

walmart


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

me in the 1800s


----------



## piichinu (Jan 25, 2016)

pregnancy


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 25, 2016)

Spam


----------



## Albuns (Jan 25, 2016)

A puppy that will haunt my dreams with fluffiness~


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 25, 2016)

A fox


----------



## teto (Jan 25, 2016)

hunger games


----------



## tae (Jan 25, 2016)

2007


----------



## lars708 (Jan 25, 2016)

someone who should check line


----------



## teto (Jan 25, 2016)

Bayonetta 2


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 25, 2016)

Cats


----------



## Llust (Jan 25, 2016)

anime


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 25, 2016)

3D films


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 25, 2016)

taesaek said:


> 2007



Ahh..
My favorite year.

OK, MapleLeafKangaroos reminds me of Yū from Animal Crossing: The Movie.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 25, 2016)

Sanic


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2016)

wal mart canadian kangaroos


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 26, 2016)

the 70's


----------



## Hulaette (Jan 27, 2016)

The old TV show, Honey i Shrunk the Kids.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

Gajin Goomba


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

Dank memes and Filthy Frank


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

//falls off bed
Let's get some pusseh tonite
typhoonmoore


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

Justina said:


> //falls off bed
> Let's get some pusseh tonite
> typhoonmoore



I misread that as typhoon moose and presumed to google that for five minutes... 

-----------------------------------
Your avatar reminds me of a cringey screenshot of Fred Jones from the earlier showings of Scooby Doo

- - - Post Merge - - -

That and this image of Guy Fieri holding a large hotdog.
View attachment 163058


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 27, 2016)

Dead plants?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2016)

rainbowcherry also that old anime dude


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

Turts


----------



## tae (Jan 27, 2016)

5th grade.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

Salt miester


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

Salt meister


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2016)

pepes


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

Froges


----------



## GamingKittenCorp (Jan 28, 2016)

Yandere!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

gaming kittens? lol


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

That 70's show.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

pmmm or whatever the show is


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 28, 2016)

snake people, or sneople


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

cats and cars


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 28, 2016)

pepe=pope


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 28, 2016)

Trolls


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

Maple leaf cookies


----------



## Lumira (Jan 28, 2016)

a magical girl


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 29, 2016)

Sparkles


----------



## Llust (Jan 29, 2016)

teto


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 29, 2016)

Horus (the user)


----------



## Jacob (Jan 29, 2016)

Mayor London (the user)


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 29, 2016)

When I first joined TBT


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2016)

pepes

also *** how did this end up in this thread i posted in ctrl v damn internet


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 29, 2016)

Persona man


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 29, 2016)

Video games


----------



## Lumira (Jan 29, 2016)

canada


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 29, 2016)

Skyler


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 29, 2016)

Cyberpunk aesthetic


----------



## Lumira (Jan 29, 2016)

undertale


----------



## jiny (Jan 29, 2016)

black and white


----------



## Lumira (Jan 29, 2016)

bts


----------



## VividVero (Jan 29, 2016)

Retro films


----------



## Ruto (Jan 29, 2016)

Magical girls and pink


----------



## Llust (Jan 29, 2016)

kirby


----------



## VividVero (Jan 29, 2016)

American Horror Story


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 29, 2016)

Anime


----------



## Ruto (Jan 29, 2016)

Maple syrup


----------



## Albuns (Jan 29, 2016)

Peaches~


----------



## jiny (Jan 29, 2016)

marshmallows


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 29, 2016)

That popular Korean TV show.


----------



## jiny (Jan 29, 2016)

there's a lot lol

paper


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 29, 2016)

winter


----------



## Dae Min (Jan 29, 2016)

A really awesome friend OuO


----------



## jiny (Jan 29, 2016)

sonic


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 29, 2016)

The Flash


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 29, 2016)

mysonicplush said:


> A really awesome friend OuO



A lost relic! Omg you're back! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pusheen said:


> The Flash



Aristocats.


----------



## jiny (Jan 29, 2016)

Chuck E. Cheese


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 29, 2016)

Hachikō


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 29, 2016)

Rug rats


----------



## Dae Min (Jan 29, 2016)

X2k5a7y said:


> A lost relic! Omg you're back!
> 
> Hi, Courtney! It's been so long. I missed you ^u^
> 
> (I'm on mobile so I can't see the post above me while I'm replying. Skip me please)


----------



## jiny (Jan 29, 2016)

pusheen


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 29, 2016)

whut


----------



## jiny (Jan 29, 2016)

me


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 29, 2016)

mysonicplush said:


> Hi, Courtney! It's been so long. I missed you ^u^
> 
> (I'm on mobile so I can't see the post above me while I'm replying. Skip me please)



Same!  I thought you'd never come back. You just disappeared.

- - - Post Merge - - -



aixoo said:


> me



red vines.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 29, 2016)

Chuckie Cheese


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 29, 2016)

Old Disney movies.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 29, 2016)

run down toys


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 29, 2016)

Vanilla milkshakes.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 29, 2016)

Strawberry cr?me


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 29, 2016)

A cruel circus ringleader.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 30, 2016)

Me


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

teto


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 30, 2016)

MissLily123


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

who dat


vocaloid


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 30, 2016)

a user

My apprentice


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

why am i at apprentice status ;o;



my mentor apparently


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 30, 2016)

Consider it n honor


----------



## YamiKagayaite (Jan 30, 2016)

The user above me reminds me of friendship and twitch raids until 3AM!


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

Yami Kagayaite


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 30, 2016)

Ninjas


----------



## YamiKagayaite (Jan 30, 2016)

Lumira said:


> Yami Kagayaite



Yay! I remind you of myself! 
>celebrates absentminded victory by doing a silent, yet awkward cheer


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 30, 2016)

dead chats


----------



## YamiKagayaite (Jan 30, 2016)

Justina said:


> dead chats



the stale pizza i had last night


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 30, 2016)

You're too kind


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 30, 2016)

Forum marriages


----------



## VividVero (Jan 30, 2016)

Persona 4


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 30, 2016)

OmG SupA MAgic GURL!!

(Id esta, super magical girls!)


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

Rainbow cherries.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 30, 2016)

Sora from Kingdom Hearts


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

kaito


----------



## lars708 (Jan 30, 2016)

JAPANESE (OR KOREAN IDK) BOYSS


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

Pilots


----------



## Miii (Jan 30, 2016)

The guy from ninja assassin... I don't know why xD


----------



## Dae Min (Jan 30, 2016)

Luke from Professor Layton


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 30, 2016)

Me two years ago


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

Blue people


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 30, 2016)

K-pop


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

Sass


----------



## Dae Min (Jan 30, 2016)

My college roommate who loves k-pop


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 30, 2016)

saaaanic


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

archery


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

god of war


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 30, 2016)

sweden


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

(oops i was ninja'd before)

persona 4


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 30, 2016)

haha have you played the game? 

(disregard this post from the thread game)


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

Ares said:


> haha have you played the game?
> 
> (disregard this post from the thread game)



i have not, but i've heard of it. it was made into an anime too right?

--

avatar reminds me of tokyo ghoul


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 30, 2016)

Lumira said:


> i have not, but i've heard of it. it was made into an anime too right?
> 
> --
> 
> avatar reminds me of tokyo ghoul



it was, yes. the anime's pretty good from what i've watched of it, but the games themselves are a masterpiece. and it is from tokyo ghoul, yes.

classy lasses with umbrellas


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 30, 2016)

Gorn.


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

pastel pink


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 30, 2016)

sugar


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

drills (dem pigtail curls tho)


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 30, 2016)

RP forms that need to be submitted


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 30, 2016)

Vocaloid


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 30, 2016)

Canadia


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 30, 2016)

Anime


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 30, 2016)

Hulu


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

baguette


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 30, 2016)

France


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 30, 2016)

lencurryboy


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

:>

that face.


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

gif queen


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

the moon


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

love


----------



## riummi (Jan 31, 2016)

pearls


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 31, 2016)

Anime


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 31, 2016)

A stale french fry.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 31, 2016)

Oats with weevils in it


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 31, 2016)

Taco lips


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 31, 2016)

The Twilight Zone


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 31, 2016)

Clem Kadiddlehopper


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 31, 2016)

animatronics from five nights at freddie's


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 31, 2016)

Strawberry Shortcake


----------



## Lumira (Jan 31, 2016)

old movies


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

procrastinators


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 31, 2016)

Myself last April


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

mature 12 year olds.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 31, 2016)

Sweet air.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 31, 2016)

old times


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

blink 182


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2016)

kpop


----------



## Lumira (Jan 31, 2016)

turtles


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 31, 2016)

Anime


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

Sassy


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 31, 2016)

uhhhh


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 31, 2016)

Agreed


----------



## Lumira (Jan 31, 2016)

cats


----------



## riummi (Jan 31, 2016)

a sleep aid medicine or smt


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 31, 2016)

Japanese food


----------



## Lumira (Jan 31, 2016)

fire emblem



riummi said:


> a sleep aid medicine or smt



^lol


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

classy


----------



## dudeabides (Jan 31, 2016)

A star.


----------



## tae (Jan 31, 2016)

i thought your user name was dudedeadbabies.


----------



## Lumira (Jan 31, 2016)

someone who loves sweet stuff (based on your collectibles)


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

someone who has good fashion sense


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 31, 2016)

K-pop


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

fire emblem (is that where it's from??)


----------



## Lumira (Jan 31, 2016)

^yes 

you remind me of bts


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

la luna


----------



## Kishti (Jan 31, 2016)

My old friend who I don't talk to anymore.. xx


----------



## PastelPrincess (Jan 31, 2016)

My friend Alex, ah I miss them now that you talk about them I'm going to go ahead and text them


----------



## tae (Feb 1, 2016)

peaches


----------



## riummi (Feb 1, 2016)

chalk


----------



## PastelPrincess (Feb 1, 2016)

my profile pic


----------



## Acruoxil (Feb 1, 2016)

That Steven something cartoon


----------



## PastelPrincess (Feb 1, 2016)

Tokyo Ghoul


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2016)

Oak.

V THAT'S POPPY'S BATTLE REGALIA SKIN


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2016)

rainbowcherrytristanablarghbarfingmagic


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 1, 2016)

Turts


----------



## Crash (Feb 1, 2016)

....kangaroos​


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2016)

a ninja


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 1, 2016)

K.K.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2016)

walmart letsa crash-a that thread


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 1, 2016)

Bearded men


----------



## Lumira (Feb 1, 2016)

hetalia


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 1, 2016)

Vocaloid


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 1, 2016)

Sherlock


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 1, 2016)

Sailor moon


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 1, 2016)

Anime


----------



## tae (Feb 1, 2016)

anime with girls dressed lie bunnies.


----------



## Acruoxil (Feb 1, 2016)

my lonely cakes


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 1, 2016)

Games


----------



## Tensu (Feb 4, 2016)

Gangsta/Nerd


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 7, 2016)

thug life


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

my old username gdi


----------



## riummi (Feb 7, 2016)

funfetti cake


----------



## Crash (Feb 7, 2016)

kpop​


----------



## riummi (Feb 7, 2016)

stargate


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 7, 2016)

THAT DISPLAY


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 7, 2016)

XxHollyweenxX from Dante & Holly. That pink mustache-stick is giving me tunnel vision.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 7, 2016)

HELL


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 7, 2016)

Best friend evar


----------



## riummi (Feb 7, 2016)

oh, you know WHO


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 7, 2016)

this thread


----------



## savan1 (Feb 7, 2016)

Sweet Set


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 7, 2016)

For some reason, fishsticks.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 7, 2016)

FISH D*CKS


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

Japan


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 7, 2016)

Pandas


----------



## Byngo (Feb 7, 2016)

pancakes

idk


----------



## milkyi (Feb 7, 2016)

Peanuts


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

yukiko


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 7, 2016)

Panels


----------



## Puffy (Feb 8, 2016)

This fanfic I read that involved Iceland and a refrigerator.

It was NSFW.


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 10, 2016)

Gay unicorns


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 10, 2016)

cookies


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 10, 2016)

cheese


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 10, 2016)

chinchillas


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 10, 2016)

gorn


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 10, 2016)

Smooth jazz.


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 10, 2016)

Fraggle Rock


----------



## Monkeyd99 (Feb 10, 2016)

The goblins in harry potter


----------



## Crash (Feb 10, 2016)

monkeys​


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

crash bandicoot lol


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 10, 2016)

me


----------



## Lumira (Feb 10, 2016)

ella


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 10, 2016)

Chatzy


----------



## kelpy (Feb 11, 2016)

A little of my friend but
very
very little


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 11, 2016)

Pasta

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mmmm


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 11, 2016)

Shaun Mendes... because Stitches lol


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 11, 2016)

SMS


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2016)

weird gifs


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 11, 2016)

wierdness


----------



## Lumira (Feb 11, 2016)

game of thrones? not too sure if that's what the gif in your sig is


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 11, 2016)

no it would have d'cks and boobs

Roleplays that died before they started


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 11, 2016)

A friend I had a long time ago who was obsessed with 2010 memes


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 11, 2016)

Puffin publishing, from the general still vibe and those birds.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 11, 2016)

mid 00s flash animations.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 11, 2016)

Rose and lychee macaroons


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 11, 2016)

that sounds good
enchiladas


----------



## Puffy (Feb 11, 2016)

churros


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 11, 2016)

Jake.


----------



## Byngo (Feb 11, 2016)

edge


----------



## riummi (Feb 11, 2016)

natto


----------



## Albuns (Feb 11, 2016)

Teddy bear


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 11, 2016)

The son from Real housewives of New Jersey whose called Alby...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

trippy toads lol


----------



## lars708 (Feb 12, 2016)

The times when team popsicle didn't exist yet


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

this. lol if i knew that i woulda gotten like 10 back when they were like 500 tbt each  limao

anyways weed


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 12, 2016)

Kaydee X Moko


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

albino turts


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 12, 2016)

Eyebrows


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

<3

wal mart crash team weed


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 12, 2016)

Turts


----------



## Pokes (Feb 12, 2016)

A train conductor


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 12, 2016)

Stuffed animals


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

hetalia and sweden lmao


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 12, 2016)

The color green


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 12, 2016)

Ice boxes.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

rainbow barf


----------



## VividVero (Feb 12, 2016)

Indie music and vinyls


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

pmmm


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 12, 2016)

Old music


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 12, 2016)

Hetalia


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 12, 2016)

Autumn


----------



## Shawna (Feb 12, 2016)

Kangaroos! <333


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

wal mart


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 12, 2016)

Guitars


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

weed


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 12, 2016)

sweden...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

hair ...


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 12, 2016)

The Basement itself :3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

nice avatars haha


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 12, 2016)

Green things


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 12, 2016)

annoying kids


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

creepy sigs


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 12, 2016)

SSSUJSIUSJ


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 12, 2016)

Butterflies


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

sweden


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 12, 2016)

Grapefruit


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 12, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> Grapefruit



NONSENSE


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

creepy eyes


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 12, 2016)

Vinyl discs


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 12, 2016)

randomness


----------



## teshima (Feb 12, 2016)

that goth girl from total drama island


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 12, 2016)

wtf

memes tbh


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 12, 2016)

Total Drama Forums


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 12, 2016)

Those old mouldy mushrooms beneath the tree, that looks like someone roasted them on a bonfire. Toadsworth is nothing of the sort, the handsome man, with that tuxedo, he just reminds me of those mushrooms.


----------



## teshima (Feb 12, 2016)

that random scene phase u go thru when ur like 10 where u only watch asdf movies and nyan cat


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 13, 2016)

cringe


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 13, 2016)

LMAO

they remind me of myself


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 13, 2016)

same


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 13, 2016)

8 year olds who hang out on the internet all day and troll people


----------



## Limon (Feb 16, 2016)

Fandoms.


----------



## duckvely (Feb 16, 2016)

gardens


----------



## piichinu (Feb 16, 2016)

boogie man


----------



## Puffy (Feb 16, 2016)

my girlfriend


----------



## jiny (Feb 16, 2016)

Cocoa puffs


----------



## Heyden (Feb 16, 2016)

IU


----------



## jiny (Feb 16, 2016)

A voodoo doll


----------



## kelpy (Feb 17, 2016)

k-pop guys
I know someone's gonna say food or pasta but w/e


----------



## riummi (Feb 17, 2016)

carbonara


----------



## kelpy (Feb 17, 2016)

adorable art


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 17, 2016)

Olive Garden


----------



## Puffy (Feb 19, 2016)

Mario Party


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 19, 2016)

Marshmallows


----------



## tae (Feb 19, 2016)

puffins.


----------



## jiny (Feb 27, 2016)

pink


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 27, 2016)

For some reason, chocolate milk.


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 27, 2016)

Hetalia


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 27, 2016)

a little girl having a tea party with her stuffed animals


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 27, 2016)

sonic. sorry i had to


----------



## tae (Feb 27, 2016)

the color pink.


----------



## Zura (Feb 27, 2016)

Cherry pie tbh


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 27, 2016)

Futurama


----------



## tae (Feb 27, 2016)

expensive yet creepy life like dolls.


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 27, 2016)

Kim Soo Hyun with pink hair


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 27, 2016)

Chocolate.


----------



## Zura (Feb 27, 2016)

Skittles, tast the rainbow.


----------



## seliph (Feb 27, 2016)

im sure this is a super unique answer but loz


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 27, 2016)

Spiderman's hentai senses


----------



## tae (Feb 27, 2016)

Pomeranians.


god damn it layla. ninja'd.


u remind me of amykins bc of ur old unicorn icon.


----------



## seliph (Feb 27, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> Spiderman's hentai senses



literally what

anyways peaches


----------



## tae (Feb 27, 2016)

POMERANIAN


----------



## seliph (Feb 27, 2016)

_BORK_


----------



## Albuns (Feb 27, 2016)

Mechanical octopuses in space


----------



## tae (Feb 27, 2016)

thats some hentai loving **** right there albuy-kun.

you remind me of weeaboos.


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 27, 2016)

Pugs.


----------



## tae (Feb 27, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> Pugs.



wot

uhm, nook. you remind me of tom nook.


----------



## Albuns (Feb 27, 2016)

A weeaboo


----------



## tae (Feb 28, 2016)

last i checked kun or san isn't in my username. 

you remind me of those kids obsessed w/ nekos who call all their friends -chan at the end of it.


----------



## Albuns (Feb 28, 2016)

Doesn't mean you can't be one regardless~

A sack of tea.


----------



## riummi (Feb 28, 2016)

mixed berries


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 28, 2016)

my little pony (i dont watch it btw lol)


----------



## spookygurrl (Feb 28, 2016)

a nursery lol with the cute signature and the soft colors


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 28, 2016)

a blank piece of paper


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 28, 2016)

Makoto's #1 fan


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 28, 2016)

OMG YES!! MAKOTO IS BAE<3 MAKOTO IS MINE<3

kpop


----------



## duckvely (Feb 28, 2016)

an alarm clock


----------



## Alex518 (Feb 28, 2016)

xiumin just because your signature was the first thing i saw


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 28, 2016)

Someone who is most likely alex from target


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 28, 2016)

A fellow pink enthusiast :>


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 28, 2016)

Peach soda.


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 28, 2016)

an angry raven :/


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 28, 2016)

Pails


----------



## jiny (Feb 28, 2016)

hetalia


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 28, 2016)

exo


----------



## jiny (Feb 28, 2016)

anime obsessed girls


----------



## Zura (Feb 28, 2016)

K-pop obsessed girls


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 28, 2016)

LoZ


----------



## jiny (Feb 28, 2016)

stars


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 28, 2016)

Bath And Body Works perfume.


----------



## riummi (Feb 28, 2016)

puffin books


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 28, 2016)

Pink hair


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 28, 2016)

desert


----------



## riummi (Feb 28, 2016)

soil


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 28, 2016)

Pastel.


----------



## Alex518 (Feb 28, 2016)

rainbows.


----------



## jiny (Feb 28, 2016)

target


----------



## Llust (Feb 28, 2016)

kpop


----------



## jiny (Feb 28, 2016)

alpacas


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 28, 2016)

lust


----------



## Espurr (Feb 28, 2016)

Moss


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 28, 2016)

moon


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 29, 2016)

Toy stores


----------



## Espurr (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 29, 2016)

Espurr said:


>



Nice.


I imagine you as someone who can complete a Pokemon game in 3 days.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 29, 2016)

Australia


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 29, 2016)

Someone who has Makoto pictures on their wall, their bedpost, and their ceiling


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 29, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> Someone who has Makoto pictures on their wall, their bedpost, and their ceiling



OMG YOU'RE SO RIGHT!! IM EVEN HUGGING A BODY PILLOW OF MY BAE NOW!


----------



## tae (Feb 29, 2016)

people with fetishes.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 29, 2016)

K-Dramas xD


----------



## tae (Feb 29, 2016)

girl's with nice eyebrows.


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 29, 2016)

guys with glitter hair/beards


----------



## Espurr (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## tae (Feb 29, 2016)

shamrocks.


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 29, 2016)

fairies


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 29, 2016)

Apple juice


----------



## seliph (Feb 29, 2016)

a yelpy chihuahua with no teeth


----------



## Espurr (Feb 29, 2016)

The first thing I saw was your signature, and I immediately thought of Orochi.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2016)

green... things idek xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 29, 2016)

This video.

Well, the song bit at least. I didn't remember the rest of it, lol.


----------



## tae (Feb 29, 2016)

ye old tyme cough medicine.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2016)

tea sack


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 29, 2016)

Cheese.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 29, 2016)

Ham


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 29, 2016)

Canada.

I know damn good and well there is a post lost between both of mine >:[ It showed up.


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 29, 2016)

1920's-1940's comedy shows.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 29, 2016)

2005 pop music


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 29, 2016)

A maple leaf and a kangaroo.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 29, 2016)

Toothless


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2016)

dae min.. haaah im gonna miss her.


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 29, 2016)

Moloko


----------



## tae (Feb 29, 2016)

legendary pokemon.


----------



## Limon (Feb 29, 2016)

strawberries


----------



## seliph (Feb 29, 2016)

persona


----------



## riummi (Feb 29, 2016)

x-rays


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 29, 2016)

Oil paint


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Feb 29, 2016)

paint drying


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 29, 2016)

Call of Duty


----------



## tae (Feb 29, 2016)

boring campfire stories.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 29, 2016)

taesaek said:


> boring campfire stories.



How sweet :')

Silver nail polish


----------



## piichinu (Feb 29, 2016)

SHUT UP

- - - Post Merge - - -

I mean Canada


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 29, 2016)

Wow thanks

Extremely bitter blueberries


----------



## seliph (Feb 29, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> Extremely bitter blueberries



Don't you think that could make someone feel worse about themselves :/

Anyways wooden boxes full of hippopotamuses


----------



## tae (Feb 29, 2016)

doggos.


----------



## seliph (Feb 29, 2016)

cakes!!!!


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 29, 2016)

nvll said:


> Don't you think that could make someone feel worse about themselves :/
> 
> Anyways wooden boxes full of hippopotamuses



I wasn't implying that you were bitter, and I'm sorry, if I can recall correctly, you told me to shut up?

Zippers


----------



## tae (Feb 29, 2016)

bad anime.


----------



## seliph (Feb 29, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> I wasn't implying that you were bitter, and I'm sorry, if I can recall correctly, you told me to shut up?



That wasn't me, sweatie 

whataburger


----------



## piichinu (Feb 29, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> I wasn't implying that you were bitter, and I'm sorry, if I can recall correctly, you told me to shut up?
> 
> Zippers




Credit me


----------



## tae (Feb 29, 2016)

queens and killer eyebrows.


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Feb 29, 2016)

k-pop


----------



## Espurr (Feb 29, 2016)

Your avatar reminds me of Mizore Shirayuki from Rosario + Vampire


----------



## Llust (Feb 29, 2016)

pokemon


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 29, 2016)

tumblr


----------



## Llust (Mar 1, 2016)

dolls


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 1, 2016)

Manga


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 1, 2016)

taesaek


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 1, 2016)

Antiques


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 1, 2016)

LethaLuLu


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 1, 2016)

sad doll


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 1, 2016)

pink


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 1, 2016)

sugar, spice, everything nice


----------



## Zane (Mar 1, 2016)

a sprinkle donut


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 1, 2016)

Sparkles


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 1, 2016)

@Zane- someone's hungry xD

Pullip dolls


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 1, 2016)

A pokemon whose name I can't remember


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 1, 2016)

Is it dragonair? lol

Fancy boutique store


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 1, 2016)

Ribbon


----------



## spurrinkle (Mar 1, 2016)

dolls


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2016)

lemons


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 2, 2016)

A tortise named Bob


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 2, 2016)

me


----------



## tae (Jun 2, 2016)

the basement.


----------



## Trip (Jun 2, 2016)

peaches


----------



## chaicow (Jun 2, 2016)

Plants


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 2, 2016)

chow mein


----------



## Aali (Jun 2, 2016)

a panda


----------



## tae (Jun 2, 2016)

that i'm really hungry bc i haven't eaten today.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i got ninja'd but idc.


----------



## Aali (Jun 2, 2016)

a peach


----------



## Mints (Jun 2, 2016)

pokemon!


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 2, 2016)

mints


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 2, 2016)

Sparkles.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jun 2, 2016)

Blue Exorcist. Never watched it, but the aesthetic of your signature and avatar remind me of it a lot.


----------



## tae (Jun 2, 2016)

rp.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 2, 2016)

peach tea


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 2, 2016)

Studio Ghibli.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 3, 2016)

Music.


----------



## focus (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## jiny (Jun 3, 2016)

ariana grande


----------



## Discord (Jun 3, 2016)

One of my friends


----------



## Aquari (Jun 3, 2016)

that one guy


----------



## Llust (Jun 3, 2016)

a cat obsessed person


----------



## Aquari (Jun 3, 2016)

spaceman bran


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 3, 2016)

My ex because he like cat and called himself sometimes neko
.......


----------



## Aquari (Jun 3, 2016)

a zebra steak


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 4, 2016)

Officer Clawhauser


----------



## Aquari (Jun 4, 2016)

hes my spirit animal lol

cookies


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 4, 2016)

Ice


----------



## Aquari (Jun 4, 2016)

an oversized sword


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 5, 2016)

anime


----------



## Aquari (Jun 5, 2016)

gta v. character


----------



## KawaiiPanda (Jun 5, 2016)

Some type of anime that many people love.


----------



## Tensu (Jun 5, 2016)

Weeaboo


----------



## hydrophonic (Jun 5, 2016)

Barry.


----------



## namiieco (Jun 5, 2016)

a leaf


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 5, 2016)

Armies.


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 5, 2016)

My early days of digital graphics


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jun 5, 2016)

The zodiac Ares.


----------



## Crash (Jun 5, 2016)

acnl cherries​


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 5, 2016)

Cartoons.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 5, 2016)

this one guy that i know


----------



## Opal (Jun 5, 2016)

A blue sky


----------



## Aquari (Jun 5, 2016)

a shiny rock i see on the sidewalk


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 6, 2016)

Pre-teens


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

a savage


----------



## Mary (Jun 6, 2016)

Catgirls


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jun 6, 2016)

Huvaluta.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

league of legends


----------



## hydrophonic (Jun 6, 2016)

Grave of the Fireflies.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

bleeding mouths


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 13, 2016)

Celeste


----------



## Aquari (Jun 13, 2016)

flowers in hair


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 13, 2016)

cherry blossoms


----------



## focus (Jun 13, 2016)

marty from madagascar


----------



## Moonbrink (Jun 13, 2016)

the feeling of wet dog noses (or cat noses, whatever the picture is)


----------



## Diancie (Jun 13, 2016)

Some adventure time character...am I correct?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 13, 2016)

Diancie


----------



## namiieco (Jun 13, 2016)

Toffee Apples? o-o


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 13, 2016)

An anime That I haven't watch


----------



## Bwazey (Jun 13, 2016)

sAVANNNNAAAHHHHH


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 13, 2016)

Happy home designer


----------



## Irelia (Jun 16, 2016)

hMMM this is a completely raaandom connection but

I'm getting the hamster vibe from you


----------



## focus (Jun 16, 2016)

teriyaki


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 16, 2016)

nose boops


----------



## Aquari (Jun 16, 2016)

jojo ;}


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jun 16, 2016)

Spring.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 16, 2016)

league of legends


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 16, 2016)

monster hunter and spiders


----------



## Aquari (Jun 16, 2016)

a fruit boi


----------



## Koden (Jun 16, 2016)

a very depressing bean


----------



## Moonbrink (Jun 16, 2016)

cuteness


edit: wrong page ~.~


----------



## Aquari (Jun 16, 2016)

mainstream media


----------



## Moonbrink (Jun 16, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> mainstream media



damn what is this, the hipster forums?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 16, 2016)

Steven Universe! <:


----------



## Koden (Jun 16, 2016)

a very entertaining individual with a bad hair day coming their way


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 17, 2016)

Discord

You gotta come back


----------



## Koden (Jun 17, 2016)

someone i look forward to chatting on discord with! ^^


----------



## piichinu (Jun 17, 2016)

Kaden


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 17, 2016)

Lucina idk why


----------



## Tensu (Jun 17, 2016)

Zebras xD


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 17, 2016)

Azumarill owo~


----------



## Aquari (Jun 17, 2016)

a pokemon


----------



## Koden (Jun 17, 2016)

v pink birb


----------



## Razpup (Jun 17, 2016)

Edgy Anime


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 17, 2016)

raspberries


----------



## Razpup (Jun 17, 2016)

80's Stars


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 17, 2016)

Kids shows


----------



## Heyden (Jun 17, 2016)

botari


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 20, 2016)

professor oak


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 20, 2016)

The sea


----------



## promised freedom (Jun 20, 2016)

Modern anime


----------



## Aquari (Jun 20, 2016)

an ice haus


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 20, 2016)

Celeste.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 20, 2016)

Nintendo


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 20, 2016)

Black and white stripes


----------



## promised freedom (Jun 20, 2016)

Kuwabara from Yu Yu Hakusho,  minus the ginger hair


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 21, 2016)

Sweet people, Steins Gate


----------



## Tensu (Jun 21, 2016)

god of war


----------



## lunaboog (Jun 21, 2016)

Mario Party


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

a sleepy sheepy


----------



## AlatreonsPaws (Jun 21, 2016)

Owlcats.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

the word "naw" ;/


----------



## promised freedom (Jun 21, 2016)

Your icon reminds me of those little wallets and coin purses with cutesy prints lol.



Spoiler


----------



## Ploom (Jun 21, 2016)

Well it really doesn't say anything other than "city at night" lol. Maybe that painting, a starry night? Yes probably that


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

a laava lamp lol


----------



## Mints (Jun 21, 2016)

Flowers.


----------



## Koden (Jun 21, 2016)

a very pink sweaty pile of flowers


----------



## Hurplepippo (Jun 21, 2016)

This is probably totally wrong, but a vocaloid? I don't know what your picture is. I know nothing.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 21, 2016)

Purple hippos


----------



## Koden (Jun 21, 2016)

cowboy bebop


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 21, 2016)

awesome people because you're awesome


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

slick ;}


----------



## promised freedom (Jun 21, 2016)

Cute spiders


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

<3333

ice queens


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 21, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> <3333
> 
> ice queens



Owls


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

pastel colored anime


----------



## Mints (Jun 22, 2016)

The color pink


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 22, 2016)

your avatar reminded me of that crazy blood girl from boku no hero


----------



## dudeabides (Jun 22, 2016)

A cool zephyr thing.


----------



## NintenZero (Jun 22, 2016)

A Hangover lmao.


----------



## promised freedom (Jun 22, 2016)

Naruto


----------



## vogelbiene (Jun 22, 2016)

old china plates and/or disney uvu


----------



## namiieco (Jun 22, 2016)

persona


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 25, 2016)

Tsunderes, for some odd reason.


----------



## vel (Jun 26, 2016)

Psycho Pass, for some odd reason.


----------



## riummi (Aug 15, 2016)

its been awhile
for some reason - liquor


----------



## Aquari (Aug 15, 2016)

candy


----------



## riummi (Aug 15, 2016)

an egg yolk~


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2016)

crowds


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 15, 2016)

Kpop


----------



## riummi (Aug 15, 2016)

bubblegum


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 15, 2016)

mahou shoujo.


----------



## Taj (Aug 15, 2016)

Not gonna lie, Five Nights At Freddys


----------



## Aquari (Aug 15, 2016)

soccer lool ikd


----------



## Esphas (Aug 15, 2016)

honeycomb


----------



## tae (Aug 15, 2016)

kirby.


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2016)

baekhyun


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 15, 2016)

Tumblr


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 15, 2016)

dogs


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 15, 2016)

edgy af k-pop idol person


----------



## tae (Aug 15, 2016)

LOL someone who doesn't understand they're the personification of an edgelord.


----------



## riummi (Aug 15, 2016)

cherry cola


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 15, 2016)

Steven Universe


----------



## Bloody_House (Aug 15, 2016)

Cute girls //I got ninja'd

Vocaloid


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 15, 2016)

Japan xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gdi ninjad...uh BLOODY HOUSES


----------



## seliph (Aug 15, 2016)

namjoon defenders


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 15, 2016)

overwatch


----------



## tae (Aug 15, 2016)

weeaboos


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2016)

foxes


----------



## batterswing (Aug 15, 2016)

Anime werewolves.

EDIT: Ninja'd, Korean dramas.


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 15, 2016)

taesaek said:


> weeaboos



.-. so mature 

and baseball


----------



## moonford (Aug 15, 2016)

Weeaboo.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 15, 2016)

dank meems


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Aug 15, 2016)

Dystopia


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2016)

ghosts


----------



## Licorice (Aug 15, 2016)

baked sweets


----------



## riummi (Aug 15, 2016)

grape soda


----------



## xara (Aug 15, 2016)

strawberries


----------



## moonford (Aug 15, 2016)

Flowers.


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2016)

flamingos


----------



## moonford (Aug 15, 2016)

Cosmos.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 15, 2016)

the dank meem himself


----------



## moonford (Aug 15, 2016)

Birb Goddess.


----------



## riummi (Aug 15, 2016)

pineapples


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 15, 2016)

Photoshop pro


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 15, 2016)

rainy days


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2016)

cute cupcakes


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 15, 2016)

Tumblr


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 16, 2016)

Dogs


----------



## namiieco (Aug 16, 2016)

yato


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

ToysRus.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2016)

Art thieves where's that art credit tho


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

That awful TV show.


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 16, 2016)

Like clouds and a sunrise


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

Cherries.


----------



## Akira-chan (Aug 16, 2016)

those weird make your own anime person thingys


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

Anime lovers.


----------



## piichinu (Aug 16, 2016)

harambe


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2016)

Hatsune Miku


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

That stupid TV show I was basically forced to watch with my cousin, when he was 1-3. The worst.

Wow...


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 16, 2016)

Anime.


----------



## Kydashing (Aug 16, 2016)

Rock Bands


----------



## riummi (Aug 16, 2016)

ninja'd

cotton candy


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

Sweet strawberry jam. c:


----------



## Licorice (Aug 16, 2016)

minty toothpaste


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

Licorice.


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

The sexiest person alive, so cool, has abs, really good looking.


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 16, 2016)

Keemstar

- - - Post Merge - - -

XD


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> Keemstar
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> XD



Omg...No...Really?.....no....

A grass hedgehog which has two forms and can fly in sky form. c;


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 16, 2016)

Lol I meant cause he waits on Twitter all day to respond to people half his age. Cause you respond on every thread lmao


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 16, 2016)

Shaman sounds like


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> Lol I meant cause he waits on Twitter all day to respond to people half his age. Cause you respond on every thread lmao



Lol. XD
Oh, I wouldnt say *every* thread, only the ones i'm interested in. Keemstar is garbage please never compare me to him, even if it isn't serious.


----------



## piichinu (Aug 16, 2016)

MY MOTHER !


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

Miku


----------



## piichinu (Aug 16, 2016)

I smashed the patriarchy.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

Edgemaster


----------



## Tracer (Aug 17, 2016)

Soft fluff


----------



## Aquari (Aug 17, 2016)

the forest


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

Water bottles.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 17, 2016)

the blue anteater avi you had many moons ago


----------



## Tracer (Aug 17, 2016)

Clouds


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

Dead animals. 

@Tonic - Moo?


----------



## Aquari (Aug 17, 2016)

moo?


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 17, 2016)

eagles


----------



## namiieco (Aug 17, 2016)

amazing hair
lmao i just really like how your hair looks


----------



## radioloves (Aug 17, 2016)

Innocent fluffy teddy bears


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 17, 2016)

Utarara said:


> amazing hair
> lmao i just really like how your hair looks



omg ty  n angels


----------



## Tensu (Aug 17, 2016)

K-Pop lol


----------



## piichinu (Aug 17, 2016)

this one kid i knew on another forum,...he was one of those homeschooled christians who thinks swearing is bad and was just overall rly lame


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 17, 2016)

Anime.


----------



## tae (Aug 17, 2016)

those 14 y/o who have to remind you how much they wish they grew up in the 80's or 90's.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 17, 2016)

mafia


----------



## Charlise (Aug 17, 2016)

A tumblr user that likes Disney and thinks that everything is *a e s t h e t i c*

EDIT: Ninja-d. This post was directed at the user Taesaek


----------



## tae (Aug 17, 2016)

Charlise said:


> A tumblr user that likes Disney and thinks that everything is *a e s t h e t i c*
> 
> EDIT: Ninja-d. This post was directed at the user Taesaek



who said i like disney tho.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

Wolf Children


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 19, 2016)

that kids show paw patrol


----------



## Crash (Aug 19, 2016)

the walking dead, bc of your user title


----------



## piske (Aug 19, 2016)

White feathers! c:


----------



## radioloves (Aug 19, 2016)

Dem nice legssssss girl


----------



## piichinu (Aug 20, 2016)

Sylveon


----------



## Aquari (Aug 20, 2016)

FE fates avi you had a long time ago


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2016)

g&t drink lol


----------



## MokaAkashiya (Aug 20, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMNry4PE93Y


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2016)

^dafudge m8

rosario+vampire lol


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 20, 2016)

the 1980s


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 20, 2016)

Kawaii


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2016)

some skin care routine gallade idek


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 20, 2016)

Animals.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2016)

nirvana


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 20, 2016)

Dexys midnight runners


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 20, 2016)

Strawberry icecream


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

Frita


----------



## piske (Aug 20, 2016)

The Basement :>


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

Snow


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 20, 2016)

Mario


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

frita and space


----------



## Renmei (Aug 20, 2016)

All of the "Luigi wins by doing absolutely nothing" videos that I have seen D


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

Tangy


----------



## Daydream (Aug 20, 2016)

Mario


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

Shep still


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 20, 2016)

Nintendo.


----------



## piske (Aug 20, 2016)

Nirvana -- do you get sick of that answer?


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 20, 2016)

A peach, duh


----------



## Daydream (Aug 20, 2016)

Idk, Pok?mons



ACNLover10 said:


> Shep still



OMG xD


----------



## Aquari (Aug 20, 2016)

a wonderful dream


----------



## piske (Aug 20, 2016)

gin + tonic lol


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 20, 2016)

Rilakkuma


----------



## piske (Aug 20, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> Rilakkuma



I dooooo? Ah, cute c:

Pups!


----------



## riummi (Aug 21, 2016)

spring


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 21, 2016)

Exploring at a pond in the summer


----------



## jiny (Dec 24, 2016)

the show paw patrol


----------



## Xandra (Dec 24, 2016)

fish. lots of fish food.


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 24, 2016)

a cat I'll never have '-'


----------



## piske (Dec 24, 2016)

Jint! Only because of your cute avi :>


----------



## DinoDymo (Dec 25, 2016)

Facade, the game c:


----------



## Tensu (Dec 25, 2016)

A little kids TV show


----------



## Esphas (Dec 25, 2016)

i dont watch it but tokyo ghoul


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 25, 2016)

u remind me of rin b/c tail and pointy ears I need to stop... xD


----------



## jiny (Dec 25, 2016)

fluffy white bunnies


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Dec 25, 2016)

K-Pop lol


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 25, 2016)

Anime.


----------



## jiny (Dec 25, 2016)

nintendo


----------



## Bcat (Dec 25, 2016)

a korean idol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 26, 2016)

Disneyland


----------



## Esphas (Dec 26, 2016)

christmas??


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 26, 2016)

anime or something


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2016)

a girl in my school named becca


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 27, 2016)

J-pop or K-pop


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 27, 2016)

Basicness


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2016)

japan


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 27, 2016)

korea


----------



## xiaonu (Dec 27, 2016)

pokemon


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 27, 2016)

animal crossing


----------



## Bcat (Dec 27, 2016)

caffeine


----------



## silicalia (Dec 27, 2016)

memes


----------



## piske (Dec 27, 2016)

Muffy!


----------



## Bcat (Dec 27, 2016)

pastel colors


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 27, 2016)

Disney!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 27, 2016)

Love... Love lost long ago. It was special then...it's over now...


----------



## lemoncrossing (Dec 27, 2016)

anime


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 27, 2016)

Vintage-ness


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 27, 2016)

Idk if my other post went through, but I was on the wrong page.

You seem like the introverted secretary guys like me root for/want to do things with (depending on your sexuality)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 27, 2016)

Animal Crossing.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 28, 2016)

of when we met back in like 2012


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 28, 2016)

My old Total Drama days.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 28, 2016)

frilly skirts


----------



## Bcat (Dec 28, 2016)

old cartoon network


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 28, 2016)

When I was a TOTAL Disney addict.


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2016)

animal crossing


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 28, 2016)

China


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 28, 2016)

Cartoons


----------



## Tobia (Dec 28, 2016)

Kpop


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 28, 2016)

Anime


----------



## Xandra (Dec 28, 2016)

The color pink


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 28, 2016)

Chickens


----------



## kylie32123 (Dec 28, 2016)

Celeste....because of your hair lol


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 28, 2016)

rabbits


----------



## nostalgibra (Dec 28, 2016)

Cartoon Network.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 28, 2016)

the 90's


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 28, 2016)

Disney


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 28, 2016)

Pastels.


----------



## piske (Dec 29, 2016)

Cherries 8)


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 29, 2016)

Ghost Whisperer


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 29, 2016)

Shiek's Theme


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 29, 2016)

Emma Watson


----------



## Bcat (Dec 29, 2016)

a nostalgic Christmas


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2016)

disney


----------



## piske (Dec 29, 2016)

kpop!


----------



## nostalgibra (Dec 29, 2016)

Studio Ghibli films.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2016)

cinnamon rolls


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 30, 2016)

Pokemon


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2016)

kpop


----------



## Irelia (Dec 30, 2016)

I think pokemon


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2016)

memes and hetalia


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 30, 2016)

Manga.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2016)

japan and korea


----------



## Cascade (Dec 30, 2016)

you remind me of Sylveon..


----------



## Irelia (Dec 30, 2016)

kirby fanfictions


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2016)

Cascade said:


> you remind me of Sylveon..



oop~

______________________

AS FOR THE PERSON ABOVE MEEEEE

you still remind me of memes and hetalia. :T


----------



## Bcat (Dec 30, 2016)

pokemon


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 30, 2016)

Christmas


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 31, 2016)

japan


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 31, 2016)

NEBBY!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 31, 2016)

Your sig reminds me of Jake


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 31, 2016)

SensaiGallade said:


> NEBBY!



YESSS NEBBY 


you remind me of Sanic and Pokemon you ninja'd me bro XD


----------



## Bcat (Dec 31, 2016)

memes


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 31, 2016)

disney!


----------



## piske (Dec 31, 2016)

Pokemon!


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 31, 2016)

you remind me of Betty Boop xP


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 31, 2016)

Reminds me of Pokemon Soul Silver


----------



## nostalgibra (Dec 31, 2016)

Retro anime.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 31, 2016)

the early 90's


----------



## piske (Jan 1, 2017)

Minnie Mouse~


----------



## Bcat (Jan 1, 2017)

japan


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 2, 2017)

Still disney xP


----------



## Irelia (Jan 2, 2017)

lillie


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 2, 2017)

yay i remind you of the precious bean

you remind me of vocaloids and nicolas cage


----------



## KatRose (Jan 2, 2017)

Your username reminds me of Nymphadora Tonks from Harry Potter.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 2, 2017)

omg yes

your username makes me think of one of those weird flavored KitKats in japan but like... rose-flavored. XD


----------



## Tensu (Jan 2, 2017)

You remind me of super pretty and organized threads


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 2, 2017)

Pokemon


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 2, 2017)

Tensu said:


> You remind me of super pretty and organized threads



aw thanks

AS FOR YOU NIGHTMARES,

you remind me of Zoroark and I will never understand why.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 6, 2017)

Pokemon Soul Silver


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 6, 2017)

You remind me of vintage cartoons.


----------



## Abbaba (Jan 6, 2017)

Chris Pratt (Because of your old sig and avi, it just popped into my mind XD)


----------



## Zireael (Jan 6, 2017)

You make me think of ABBA because of your username lol.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 6, 2017)

idk why but you remind me of Lord of The Rings


----------



## Irelia (Jan 6, 2017)

lazy town


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 6, 2017)

Len Kagamine


----------



## Aquari (Jan 6, 2017)

lazy town


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 6, 2017)

Pok?mon.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 6, 2017)

studio ghibli and totoro


----------



## Bcat (Jan 6, 2017)

memes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 6, 2017)

Christmas.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 6, 2017)

my neighbour totoro


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jan 6, 2017)

Death Note


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 6, 2017)

toysrus


----------



## Haskell (Jan 7, 2017)

suicide


----------



## Aquari (Jan 7, 2017)

salt


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 7, 2017)

pepper


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 7, 2017)

zulda


----------



## Ghibli (Jan 7, 2017)

lazytown


----------



## Squidward (Jan 7, 2017)

Dreams


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 7, 2017)

a girl idk


----------



## Bcat (Jan 7, 2017)

we are number one


----------



## Sleepy Mage (Jan 7, 2017)

Scrooge


----------



## Aquari (Jan 7, 2017)

new members


----------



## ccee633 (Jan 7, 2017)

Falling in acnl


----------



## Aquari (Jan 7, 2017)

that actually happens alot to me lol

a sim game


----------



## Ghibli (Jan 7, 2017)

motha' russia


----------



## Bcat (Jan 7, 2017)

space


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 8, 2017)

Sleep!


----------



## Matramix (Jan 8, 2017)

harry potter


----------



## Squidward (Jan 8, 2017)

Summer


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 8, 2017)

Fault in Our Stars


----------



## piske (Jan 8, 2017)

LazyTown ofc~


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 8, 2017)

studio ghibli and disney


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 8, 2017)

My childhood


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 8, 2017)

omg yay you remind me of cute cartoons


----------



## mogyay (Jan 8, 2017)

cute dragons


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 8, 2017)

I had no idea this anime was popular.


----------



## KatRose (Jan 8, 2017)

You remind me of this guy that used to work at the place I last worked...


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jan 9, 2017)

You remind me of Love Live!


----------



## piske (Jan 9, 2017)

You remind me of a lush rainforest!


----------



## Crash (Jan 9, 2017)

ghosts!! & pastel colors <3


----------



## mogyay (Jan 9, 2017)

flowers and peacefulness and kindnes


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 9, 2017)

A peaceful and serene snow creature...


----------



## Aquari (Jan 9, 2017)

a skillful gallade


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 9, 2017)

An outdated Sneasel


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 9, 2017)

Drawings


----------



## Bcat (Jan 9, 2017)

japan


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 9, 2017)

MiRAcULOuS


----------



## deercafe (Jan 10, 2017)

childhood and capri sun


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 10, 2017)

Music


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 10, 2017)

ponyo dont ask me how cuz idek xP


----------



## epoch (Jan 10, 2017)

my childhood bc lazytown


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 10, 2017)

korea's chris pratt


----------



## metzouya (Jan 10, 2017)

Reminds me of the singer of O-Zone


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 10, 2017)

buizel


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 10, 2017)

Cheesiness.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 10, 2017)

gee thanks (and studio ghibli as)


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 10, 2017)

Just like always...



Spoiler: What could it be?...



GET IN THE ****ING BAG NEBBY!


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 10, 2017)

now you remind me of the same thing i remind you of


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 10, 2017)

OMG we should be besties Nebby!


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 10, 2017)

yessss nebby besties


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 10, 2017)

We need a bag to get into though...


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 10, 2017)

too true...


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 10, 2017)

Where's Lillie when you need her!


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 10, 2017)

i know, right?


----------



## 3skulls (Jan 10, 2017)

Evil Prankster. Have no idea why though. It just was the first thought in my mind.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 10, 2017)

Working out.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 10, 2017)

2NE1


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 10, 2017)

tutant meenage neetle teetles


----------



## aschton (Jan 10, 2017)

outdated tumblr memes that are still funny af


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 10, 2017)

lol you got it XD

pokemon idk probably "Ash" in your signature


----------



## piske (Jan 10, 2017)

Pokemon!


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 10, 2017)

ghosts and forests


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 10, 2017)

m e m e s


----------



## aschton (Jan 10, 2017)

too many nintendo franchises


----------



## deercafe (Jan 10, 2017)

deviantart


----------



## piske (Jan 10, 2017)

Mori girl-style.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 11, 2017)

Art.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 11, 2017)

the studio ghibs


----------



## Zireael (Jan 11, 2017)

The "roo" in your username makes me think of Fossil Roo from FFIX, kind of random but that's what immediately sprang to mind.


----------



## AmarilloVerde (Jan 11, 2017)

Lol, Lucius Malfoy from Harry Potter. The person in your sig kind of looks like him.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 11, 2017)

Moana.


----------



## Zireael (Jan 11, 2017)

You remind me of those cute customisable doll websites because of your last avatar, even though I wasn't really sure if it was one of those.



AmarilloVerde said:


> Lol, Lucius Malfoy from Harry Potter. The person in your sig kind of looks like him.



LMAO I nearly spat out my drink. That's amazing looool


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 11, 2017)

The man in your sig reminds me of Lucius Malfoy but other than that, a winter witch or something? please don't be offended...


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 11, 2017)

you remind me of

*DRUMROLL PLS*



Spoiler:  



_*GET IN THE ****ING BAG NEBBYYYY*_


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 11, 2017)

Eyyyyyyyyy and you remind me of...



Spoiler



GET IN DA ****ING BAG NEBBY!!!



- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler


----------



## Wyvernaa (Jan 11, 2017)

You remind me of that show Hetalia, because of the art style of your avatar.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 11, 2017)

YOU REMIND ME OF DABBING


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 11, 2017)

When Robbie tried to run over Stingey.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 12, 2017)

You remind me of happiness


----------



## KatRose (Jan 12, 2017)

You remind me of nostalgia and happy times...


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 12, 2017)

You remind me of Filthy Frank


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 13, 2017)

we are #1


----------



## Aquari (Jan 13, 2017)

your username reminds me of sephiroth from final fantasy


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 13, 2017)

you remind me of Unova


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 13, 2017)

Watching TV back in 2005.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 13, 2017)

you remind me of childhood


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 13, 2017)

Cartoons.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 13, 2017)

the forest


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 13, 2017)

NEBBYYYYYYYY!!!


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 13, 2017)

NEBBY!!!!! OMG MY NEBBY BUDDYYY~


----------



## Aquari (Jan 13, 2017)

robbie lol


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 13, 2017)

Your name makes me think of breakfast.



vvv EDIT: oimfg stephanie from lazy town i'm dyinggG vvv


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 13, 2017)

Stephanie from LazyTown


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jan 14, 2017)

The lazytown guy and also pokemon xD


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 14, 2017)

Invader Zim.


----------



## piske (Jan 14, 2017)

2NE1


----------



## Wyvernaa (Jan 14, 2017)

Lady Gaga was what first popped into my mind.


----------



## N a t (Jan 14, 2017)

Obviously, RWBY lol


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 14, 2017)

cartoons


----------



## N a t (Jan 14, 2017)

Dank Memes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 14, 2017)

Playing Mario games in 2008-2010


----------



## piske (Jan 14, 2017)

Totoro!


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 14, 2017)

lady gaga and muffet from undertale


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 14, 2017)

robbie rootin' tootin' cowboy.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 14, 2017)

witches/hogwarts in anime


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 14, 2017)

I could say Robbie Rotten or Lyra, but I prefer...


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 14, 2017)

right back at ya nebby buddy


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 13, 2017)

LAZY TOWN OMG M FAV SHOW OMG


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

Two brothers... I don't know why.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

My brother, pretty annoying


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Two brothers... I don't know why.



Rory is the mayor and Easton was the town, but I could see why you think that xD


You remind me of Elsa.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

He's now reminding me of those mayor usernames. ;p


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 13, 2017)

A mod


----------



## Bcat (Mar 13, 2017)

hamtaro


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

A Disney character.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 13, 2017)

A alien


HAMTARO IS SO CUTE OMG


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

Linksonic1 said:


> A mod



Why?


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Why?



Your always online and your old pfp just reminded me of one cx


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 13, 2017)

A hamster owner.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

A church pastor!


----------



## moonford (Mar 13, 2017)

Stalkers


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 13, 2017)

A person relaxing


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

One of my little sister's friends.


----------



## uyumin (Mar 14, 2017)

Aliens


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

When I used to watch anime


----------



## Bcat (Mar 14, 2017)

the hobbit!


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 14, 2017)

An anime caricter


----------



## Aquari (Mar 14, 2017)

a girly mayor


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

The username reminds me of Britain.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 16, 2017)

Roswell 1947 ^^


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 16, 2017)

Some kind of gaming console maybe... perhaps the gamecube


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 16, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Some kind of gaming console maybe... perhaps the gamecube



pear-o-maniac


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

The avatar reminds me of something I can't fully remember. It's driving me crazy.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

I don't really know you, but your username reminds of scones for some odd reason what the hell


----------



## moonford (Mar 17, 2017)

Beefany....


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

one of my friends, she loves flamingos


----------



## moonford (Mar 17, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> one of my friends, she loves flamingos



Your friend and I would probably be great friends then! XD

Ummm...Johnny from the Shining.


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 17, 2017)

A white flamingo haha


----------



## Bcat (Mar 17, 2017)

gee... for whatever reason madoka is coming to mind...


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

24 chicken nuggets


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 17, 2017)

Pears and Elsa


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

fakes


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 17, 2017)

Hurt feelings and broken dreams


----------



## Bcat (Mar 17, 2017)

buying a fake painting


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

gnome abuse


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 17, 2017)

Aussie Aussie Aussie Oi Oi Oi


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

aye eh


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 17, 2017)

Cricket the sport.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

footy is better

maple


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 17, 2017)

Vegemite.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

snails


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 17, 2017)

Steve Irwin


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

banana milk on the beth scale


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 17, 2017)

confusion


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

Spoiler:  



- Beth 
- 15%
- chocolate milk
- lad
- vegemite 
- pears
- banana milk
- 1



crazee


----------



## moonford (Mar 17, 2017)

Me being confused.

Wtf does beth mean?


----------



## uyumin (Mar 17, 2017)

Flamingo


----------



## moonford (Mar 17, 2017)

East Asian people


----------



## hamster (Mar 17, 2017)

lady gaga


----------



## moonford (Mar 17, 2017)

Cherries.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 17, 2017)

Goggles


----------



## moonford (Mar 17, 2017)

Helium


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 17, 2017)

tumblr


----------



## moonford (Mar 17, 2017)

The edgiest 12-year old you'll ever meet who has special snowflake attention seeking disorder.


----------



## Byebi (Mar 17, 2017)

a normie


----------



## moonford (Mar 17, 2017)

Scary Rabbits.


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 17, 2017)

a bug


----------



## LadyRainb (Mar 17, 2017)

Puella Magi Madoka Magica. It has a ★ somewhere in the title. 

Was just thinking about re-watching it.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

purple roses


----------



## moonford (Mar 17, 2017)

Donkeys

Idk why though.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

I'll take that as a compliment? 

Shrek


----------



## moonford (Mar 17, 2017)

Skunks

Skunks are cute but they smell really bad....I like Skunks....skunks...


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

tomato


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

Elsa. 




I wonder why.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

A hateful person who disses the best Mario game ever.


----------



## TheOtherHatedGuy (Mar 27, 2017)

Plastic surgery


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

The "mi gusta" guy.


----------



## TheOtherHatedGuy (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> The "mi gusta" guy.



omg yes.
Hot stuff


----------



## unpoetic (Mar 27, 2017)

i was gonna say the "mi gusta" guy as well, dang it


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

A human of the female variety.


----------



## Zura (Mar 27, 2017)

Bleach


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

Evil wind dude who became an emo kid.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 28, 2017)

Augustus Maywho


----------



## carp (Mar 28, 2017)

those anime girls on tumblr with 56736 soft toys


----------



## Zura (Mar 28, 2017)

Fish


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

That dude who I always thought was really cool but never got to see him until 2011 because I had no friends or gameboy link cables.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 29, 2017)

Bleach.


----------



## hamster (Mar 29, 2017)

you'll always remind me of Nirvana


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 29, 2017)

Cherries


----------



## Byebi (Mar 30, 2017)

pears


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Mar 30, 2017)

The secret life of gumball


----------



## Acruoxil (Mar 31, 2017)

Kingdom hearts


----------



## carp (Mar 31, 2017)

obligatorily obvious anime protagonist


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 31, 2017)

a dog


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 31, 2017)

The U.S. President


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 31, 2017)

My childhood (Mad TV and Nintendo!)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 31, 2017)

Zelda and the desert.


----------



## moonford (Mar 31, 2017)

Nirvana


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 31, 2017)

Brittany Spears (Idk if thats her but she just reminds me of her idk)


----------



## Megumi (Mar 31, 2017)

The Nomnomnom Video XD


----------



## Bcat (Mar 31, 2017)

splatoon


----------



## Zura (Mar 31, 2017)

Al from Full Metal


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 31, 2017)

Four Swords Adventure!


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 31, 2017)

A novelist/ cool bookstore owner


----------



## carp (Mar 31, 2017)

2008 youtube


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 31, 2017)

an aesthetic tumblr


----------



## carp (Mar 31, 2017)

that one japanese???? cat game app where u fed cats with a bowl of food and they swarmed


----------



## Aquari (Mar 31, 2017)

some aesthetic


----------



## Zura (Mar 31, 2017)

Pok?mon


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 31, 2017)

Zelda Four Swords Adventures ^^


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 31, 2017)

Playing and restarting Super Mario 64 a bunch of times because I always got stuck on the level with the skitters and that whole floor when I was young. I could never get enough stars to beat Bowser at that point. That and the poor penguin baby that I may have dropped off the edge...


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 31, 2017)

Anime


----------



## Zura (Mar 31, 2017)

My childhood.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 31, 2017)

LoZ.


----------



## Mix (Mar 31, 2017)

Sanrio.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 1, 2017)

Little Mix - and this incessant catchy song


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2017)

Toads


----------



## Byngo (Apr 1, 2017)

fleas


----------



## carp (Apr 1, 2017)

david attenborough


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 1, 2017)

Fishy memes


----------



## carp (Apr 1, 2017)

aol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 1, 2017)

Doge


----------



## Byngo (Apr 1, 2017)

acnl


----------



## hamster (Apr 1, 2017)

bingo


----------



## Flare (Apr 1, 2017)

Cherub*i*.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 1, 2017)

lit spongebob meemz


----------



## carp (Apr 1, 2017)

wiifolderjosh


----------



## Bcat (Apr 1, 2017)

my cousins dog


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2017)

Disney


----------



## carp (Apr 1, 2017)

"dont let the bed bugs bite"


----------



## Bcat (Apr 1, 2017)

ninja'd the year 2013


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 3, 2017)

bob from ACNL


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 4, 2017)

Kpop


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 4, 2017)

Reminds me of how pears are my favorite fruit ~


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 4, 2017)

Someone I really hate

im joking I'm sure you'd be a lovely person if pears had not brainwashed you<3


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2017)

someone who eats multiple pears a day


----------



## forestyne (Apr 4, 2017)

moss


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 4, 2017)

reminds me of aesthetic as a concept ~


----------



## carp (Apr 4, 2017)

2007


----------



## Espurr (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## carp (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## tumut (Apr 4, 2017)

the pestilence of hell


----------



## carp (Apr 4, 2017)

those white girls who r weebs on tumblr


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 4, 2017)

doge


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 4, 2017)

You remind me of the IKEA PS 2012 Drop-leaf Table with a wood bamboo finish (white) which has the following dimensions:
Length: 106 cm
Min. length: 74 cm
Max. length: 138 cm
Width: 80 cm
Height: 74 cm

It is a very good table with great, practical features such as:
- A table top made of the very strong material bamboo.
- Small, neat dimensions which makes the table easy to furnish with, even when space is limited.

For more information on this product, click on the link below
http://www.ikea.com/sg/en/catalog/products/00206807/

I may collect a share of sales for every user who buys a unit through my link.


----------



## carp (Apr 4, 2017)

those patriotic americans with their football


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 7, 2017)

doge


----------



## Flare (Apr 7, 2017)

One of the best Peppy rabbits.


----------



## carp (Apr 7, 2017)

2011 pokemon instagram fan accounts


----------



## toycapsule (Apr 7, 2017)

reminds me of keeping the meme dream alive


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 8, 2017)

gachapon


----------



## carp (Apr 8, 2017)

stretched art


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 8, 2017)

The okay side of tumblr


----------



## cIementine (Apr 8, 2017)

apples


----------



## carp (Apr 8, 2017)

railways


----------



## Espurr (Apr 8, 2017)

corgis
because shiba inus are just bigger, fluffier corgis.


----------



## carp (Apr 9, 2017)

that one manor house in pokemon x/y


----------



## Crash (Apr 9, 2017)

fish :s


----------



## Bcat (Apr 9, 2017)

twilight princess


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 9, 2017)

Television


----------



## Espurr (Apr 9, 2017)

sweets


----------



## radioloves (Apr 9, 2017)

Gastlyyy


----------



## carp (Apr 9, 2017)

that one tv show with the two koalas in australia that flied in a plane


----------



## Byebi (Apr 9, 2017)

toast


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 10, 2017)

saying goodbye to bisexuals


----------



## Sergi (Apr 10, 2017)

Myself


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 10, 2017)

webcomics, i think ~


----------



## carp (Apr 10, 2017)

pretty watercolour-esque art on tumblr with minimal line work and colour blobs


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 10, 2017)

that feeling of making someone laugh ~


----------



## Sergi (Apr 11, 2017)

Cool summer nights!


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 11, 2017)

Animal Crossing?

im so creative


----------



## Bcat (Apr 11, 2017)

one of my friends whos into kpop


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 11, 2017)

Disney!


----------



## Byebi (Apr 12, 2017)

GBA nostalgia


----------



## carp (Apr 12, 2017)

deathnote


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 12, 2017)

A fish.


----------



## Sergi (Apr 12, 2017)

A Model


----------



## carp (Apr 12, 2017)

winter


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 12, 2017)

doge


----------



## carp (Apr 12, 2017)

runescape


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 12, 2017)

John


----------



## carp (Apr 13, 2017)

2002


----------



## KittyKawaii (Apr 13, 2017)

That one nintendogs game


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 13, 2017)

japan


----------



## nostalgibra (Apr 13, 2017)

An adventure/fantasy anime.


----------



## MochiACNL (Apr 13, 2017)

Sanrio


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Apr 15, 2017)

21 Pilots/Concert


----------



## carp (Apr 16, 2017)

slenderman


----------



## Argo (Apr 16, 2017)

A doge


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 16, 2017)

Katie the kitten


----------



## Chicha (Apr 16, 2017)

Sailor Moon


----------



## carp (Apr 17, 2017)

an acww blog from 2008


----------



## Bowie (Apr 17, 2017)

Dogs.


----------



## moonford (Apr 17, 2017)

David Bowie


----------



## Primarina (Apr 20, 2017)

The Brave Little Toaster lol


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 20, 2017)

Pok?mon


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 20, 2017)

Old music lmao


----------



## moonford (Apr 20, 2017)

Bucky  Barnes


----------



## Soda Fox (Apr 20, 2017)

White Zinfandel.


----------



## moonford (Apr 20, 2017)

Foxes, specifically the artic fox.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 20, 2017)

Japan


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 20, 2017)

Kpop


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 21, 2017)

Vanessa


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 21, 2017)

My nightmares


----------



## WaterSymbol (Apr 21, 2017)

Hell


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 21, 2017)

A water symbol.


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 21, 2017)

butterflies


----------



## moonford (Apr 21, 2017)

The sanrio villagers.


----------



## Noah98789 (Apr 21, 2017)

yo kai watch for some reason


----------



## leafy peach (Apr 21, 2017)

splatoon


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 22, 2017)

Peaches &#55356;&#57169;


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 18, 2017)

Normie


----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2017)

One of the girls from Bleach.


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 18, 2017)

Well your old profile picture was south park and you still remind me of it, so i'm gonna have to go with that


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Jun 19, 2017)

Well your name reminds me of sushi, that's about it.


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 19, 2017)

ACNL.


----------



## moonford (Jun 19, 2017)

Dogs


----------



## StarUrchin (Jun 19, 2017)

Sherlock holmes


----------



## Schwarzkopf (Jun 19, 2017)

Pok?mon


----------



## Stil (Jun 19, 2017)

being ninja'd


----------



## moonford (Jun 19, 2017)

That time you left tbt.


----------



## Dim (Jun 20, 2017)

Nothing


----------



## hestu (Jun 20, 2017)

pokemon and ed edd & eddy


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 20, 2017)

Birds


----------



## Dim (Jun 20, 2017)

Gaming


----------



## Irelia (Jun 20, 2017)

cereal

lmao don't ask me why but you give me the cereal vibe


----------



## Drokmar (Jun 20, 2017)

Pandora from Avatar


----------



## Bcat (Jun 20, 2017)

...for some weird reason steven universe


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 20, 2017)

blue man group.


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 20, 2017)

Dragon Ball Z


----------



## Mirichan (Jun 20, 2017)

Pokemon: The first movie
Also, my childhood


----------



## Bcat (Jun 20, 2017)

nichijuo!!


----------



## Dim (Jun 20, 2017)

whistle


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 21, 2017)

Iron Man


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 21, 2017)

Grenade


----------



## Brijade07 (Jun 21, 2017)

my childhood lol i loved mew (but ponyta was and still is my favorite)


----------



## hana-mii (Jun 21, 2017)

Studio Ghibli :')


----------



## Yuckaiju (Jun 21, 2017)

melted flower snowman


----------



## Bcat (Jun 21, 2017)

amiibos


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2017)

memes


----------



## moonford (Jun 21, 2017)

Turtles. =)


----------



## Squidward (Jun 21, 2017)

Fruit!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2017)

spongebob series

lol windows dictionary wanted it to say "sponginess" wtf


----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2017)

Hippie turtles.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2017)

cool music


----------



## dumplen (Jun 21, 2017)

evanescence
kukuku


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2017)

pnoggie said:


> evanescence
> kukuku



i don't see that connection.. the lady in my avatar+sig set is Bj?rk.

weird associations...


----------



## dumplen (Jun 21, 2017)

coupled with the post that I saw, " cool music", the matching sig and avatar, the moodiness, I dunno it just made me think of that one Evanescence song where she's rolling around on a roof in the music video or something

also bjorks face is super cute like amy lees face idunno lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2017)

no idea about that, but yeah the original image i used was a wall paper one, i just cut some details and made it gray-scale cause it made it look nice, imo.

well, dragon ball.


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 21, 2017)

Woman


----------



## moonford (Jun 21, 2017)

Dogs for some reason.

I think I got you mixed up with another user one time and it just stuck.


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Jun 21, 2017)

Penguin (Like, Oswald Cobblepot. Not the bird.)


----------



## Bcat (Jun 21, 2017)

The Disney movie Bambi


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 22, 2017)

My *b*ad boy Ekko (my *cat*)


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 22, 2017)

I guess you remind me a bit of the character Zarya from Overwatch. Only because your names are similar though.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 22, 2017)

Obviously, madoka magica


----------



## fruitbroker (Jul 3, 2017)

cats, pastel aesthetic, theatre


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2017)

someone really liking to deal with fruits? xD


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Jul 3, 2017)

Egypt


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 3, 2017)

Animal Crossing? XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2017)

donuts


----------



## Drokmar (Jul 3, 2017)

Illuminati


----------



## HyperHydreigon (Jul 4, 2017)

Aliens


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 4, 2017)

That free candy van


----------



## Dim (Jul 4, 2017)

Monkeys


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 4, 2017)

Superheroes


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 4, 2017)

Tim Burton I don't know why


----------



## Irelia (Jul 5, 2017)

five nights at freddys


----------



## kelpy (Jul 5, 2017)

Silent films (idk why)


----------



## xenoblade (Jul 5, 2017)

rain showers


----------



## kelpy (Jul 5, 2017)

a very light and pleasant beachhouse featuring lotsa light blue and a cute boy with a flowercrown heh


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 5, 2017)

Starly


----------



## kelpy (Jul 5, 2017)

undertale


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2017)

Pok?mon


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 5, 2017)

Pokemon Inception


----------



## tae (Jul 5, 2017)

ridiculous user names from the early 2000's


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2017)

Korea


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 5, 2017)

Turtles


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2017)

that item over at gaiaonline


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jul 5, 2017)

The beach


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2017)

Zelda stuffs c:


----------



## lumenue (Jul 12, 2017)

Uhh, Nintendo!  Specifically, Nintendo-centric memes.


----------



## aericell (Jul 12, 2017)

easter candy


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 12, 2017)

Kpop for some reason


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 12, 2017)

Someone with a really good username.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2017)

The Xenomorph from the Alien series.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 12, 2017)

generic clipart of musical notes


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 12, 2017)

A _great name_ for my boyfriend... "oeuf" (meaning "egg" in french).. it's the first french word I learned and now it's his nickname xD


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 12, 2017)

Back when I was playing those gameboy hamtaro games...I always wondered if Cappy would like to wear a pantie.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 12, 2017)

My city folk town (I had nana)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2017)

Mary Poppins (hm, I wonder why lol)


----------



## Bcat (Jul 12, 2017)

the phrase "I can't see my forehead"


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 12, 2017)

david hasselhoff :v


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 12, 2017)

That new switch game called I am Setsuna (sorry idk why XD)


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 12, 2017)

That girl in my parallelclass that always said she is Vegetarian and then ate some ham during the break,
but saying I was faking being Vegetarian, while I didn't ate meat for 6/7 years xD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2017)

Kawaii lol >_>


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 12, 2017)

The Nintendo 64


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 12, 2017)

Ayeeeeeee.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 12, 2017)

The Persona series for some reason, no clue why


----------



## Bcat (Jul 12, 2017)

that guy, from the place. he did the thing


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 12, 2017)

Yondu, obviously


----------



## Dim (Jul 12, 2017)

Greatness and the many great things to come!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 13, 2017)

Ed ed and eddy lmao


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 13, 2017)

super mario 64 for very obvious reasons


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 13, 2017)

Wait a minute, animals can't wear accessories!
*WHAT IS MY LIFE*


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 13, 2017)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure, probably because of the user title


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 13, 2017)

Eugene the koala guy


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2017)

someone who likes pink and cute things idek


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 13, 2017)

Hippie turts


----------



## Bcat (Jul 13, 2017)

Playing star fox on n64


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2017)

mary poppins


----------



## Bcat (Jul 13, 2017)

this rather trippy video


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 14, 2017)

mary poppins


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 14, 2017)

nothing i can see


----------



## JesusBlessed (Jul 14, 2017)

IcySetsuna said:


> nothing i can see





im not even looking for you i swear


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 14, 2017)

vitamin c for some stupid reason


----------



## JesusBlessed (Jul 14, 2017)

GreatUsername said:


> vitamin c for some stupid reason



Vitamin C??


----------



## piske (Jul 14, 2017)

BEE AND PUPPYCAT


----------



## kuri_kame (Jul 14, 2017)

A retro barbie doll


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 14, 2017)

shooting stars


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 14, 2017)

Pokemon


----------



## Bcat (Jul 14, 2017)

for some reason tokyo ghoul?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 14, 2017)

disney vhs tapes


----------



## candxur (Jul 14, 2017)

candy floss and anything very sugary


----------



## Dim (Jul 14, 2017)

selfie


----------



## Bcat (Jul 14, 2017)

slade from teen titans


----------



## Dim (Jul 14, 2017)

Mary Poppins!


Bcat said:


> slade from teen titans


No but he is DC


----------



## Psydye (Jul 14, 2017)

Guardians of the Galaxy obviously.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 14, 2017)

The question "what is your favorite kind of music"



Nox said:


> No but he is DC



I know it's red hood. His design just reminds me of Slade so that was the first thing that popped into my head.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 14, 2017)

Someone flying on an umbrella that is waving through your window.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 15, 2017)

That one hurt/heal fourm game from a few weeks ago


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 15, 2017)

Lyman, is that you?


----------



## Dim (Jul 15, 2017)

Idek


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 15, 2017)

constantly changing user icons


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2017)

someone who had a bit too much creativeness on their mind


----------



## Squidward (Jul 15, 2017)

My art history exam 3 years ago


----------



## axo (Jul 15, 2017)

you remind me of my friend Sarah, not entirely sure why.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 15, 2017)

You remind me of cheetos, not sure why, must be your username xD


----------



## axo (Jul 15, 2017)

Your username reminds me of my friend Isabelle but the avatar reminds me of my dog and the sig reminds me of a fancy car.


----------



## Squidward (Jul 15, 2017)

Your username reminds me of the grilled cheese aspiration in The Sims 2


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 15, 2017)

You remind me of squidward :O Since that's what your username is xD


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Total drama izzy? Lmao


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 15, 2017)

Issi said:


> You remind me of squidward :O Since that's what your username is xD



Your username and profile picture reminds me of the Simpsons with the donuts and the Pokemon (the Gardevoir reminds me of the Bill Cosby cameo).


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 15, 2017)

You remind me of Ducklett XD


----------



## Aderyn (Jul 15, 2017)

Based on the signature, cast away


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 15, 2017)

gothic stuff


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 15, 2017)

The good ol spongebob episodes and the n64


----------



## axo (Jul 15, 2017)

You remind me of a powerpuff girl


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 15, 2017)

chees4mees said:


> You remind me of a powerpuff girl



Your profile picture reminds me of my sisters face.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 15, 2017)

You remind me of Game Grumps


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 15, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> You remind me of Game Grumps



Good. Because that's where my name comes from.

You remind me of the resulting baby that would come from a bunny and Godzilla.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 15, 2017)

Anime.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 16, 2017)

Punk bands.


----------



## hana-mii (Jul 16, 2017)

music class D :


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 16, 2017)

Psychedelic style. I think it's the mixture of the "Psy" in your username and the tie-dye like pattern in your avatar  

EDIT: oh lol got ninja'd


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 16, 2017)

Marshmallows


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 16, 2017)

flowers because your username makes me think of botanic


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 16, 2017)

Grapes, probably cuz the purple xD


----------



## Bcat (Jul 16, 2017)

Anime


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 16, 2017)

Yondu Udonta


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 16, 2017)

Fairies


----------



## Bcat (Jul 16, 2017)

Inuyasha for some reason?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 16, 2017)

Mary Poppins


----------



## riummi (Jul 16, 2017)

Banila Co.


----------



## piske (Jul 16, 2017)

Pastel colors.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 16, 2017)

Scooby-Doo....don't ask why. Even I don't know.


----------



## tifachu (Jul 17, 2017)

graphic design is my passion meme

(just bc the icon has a jpeg quality)


----------



## twins (Jul 17, 2017)

I've been watching a lot of Sailor Moon, and your girly/ pretty sig is giving me sailor moon vibes. I DIG it.


----------



## macaire (Jul 17, 2017)

Aw Marshall cause your signature


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 17, 2017)

catching the bugs


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 17, 2017)

Memes.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 17, 2017)

Silk.


----------



## candxur (Jul 17, 2017)

music and tie dye


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jul 18, 2017)

hollywood


----------



## Pop-tart (Jul 18, 2017)

Walker


----------



## Squidward (Jul 18, 2017)

Your icon reminds me of my reaction to any minor inconvenience


----------



## Bcat (Jul 18, 2017)

the dream i had last night


----------



## Dim (Jul 23, 2017)

One who waves through windows


----------



## boring (Jul 23, 2017)

when the sunset goes all nice + pink-y and water reflects it


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 23, 2017)

Foresty areas and treehouses! Mostly because of your signature. 

And you icon reminds me of my mood everyday. B)


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jul 23, 2017)

cat girl, as in the japanese anime kind.


----------



## fell_and_forgot (Jul 23, 2017)

Autumn


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 23, 2017)

Rick and Morty


----------



## hybristophile6 (Jul 23, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> XD
> idek anymore



*judging from avatar* someone with very bad customer service


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 23, 2017)

CS:GO from the Signature.. x)


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 23, 2017)

A nerd! But a very awesome nerd. Nerds are best


----------



## Psydye (Jul 23, 2017)

A damn good cup o' joe.


----------



## twins (Jul 23, 2017)

Your username reminds my psyduck


----------



## Irelia (Jul 23, 2017)

you give me a triplets vibe... don't know why... hmm


----------



## twins (Jul 23, 2017)

I giggled at that. Good one.

I know your oc isn't a mermaid, but I def get mermaid vibes from her. LOVE HER.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 23, 2017)

I get very green, plant-ey aesthetic vibes from you


----------



## Psydye (Jul 23, 2017)

A friendly dog.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 23, 2017)

leggo, idk why


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 23, 2017)

Highschool


----------



## Dim (Jul 23, 2017)

Groovy surfer dogs


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 23, 2017)

The Spider-Man.


----------



## Dim (Jul 23, 2017)

Cartoons


----------



## nanpan (Jul 24, 2017)

sunset


----------



## tifachu (Jul 24, 2017)

cute anime girls


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 24, 2017)

so much pink "-"


----------



## Zane (Jul 24, 2017)

that one snow covered course in Diddy Kong racing, cuz of your sig. such a hard course. X/

- - - Post Merge - - -

frosty village i jus looked it up


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 24, 2017)

Pichu x)


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2017)

New Leaf?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2017)

A hippie of course!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2017)

metal music :3


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 24, 2017)

feathers


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

For some reason: a puppy


----------



## nanpan (Jul 24, 2017)

gaiaonline LOL


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 24, 2017)

marshmallows


----------



## tifachu (Jul 24, 2017)

Snow bunnies... 
I guess because the avatar's colors are soft and blue, and it's drawn in an anime sort of style. I was reminded me of winter in japan and their yuki usagi.


----------



## Dim (Jul 24, 2017)

Pink.


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

Blood splattered on wood


----------



## Dim (Jul 24, 2017)

FOOTBALL!


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

The Shining


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2017)

Icy winter


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 24, 2017)

The "what are you listing to currently" thread


----------



## axo (Jul 25, 2017)

reminds me of a great username


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 25, 2017)

alaska


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 25, 2017)

pineapples


----------



## Psydye (Jul 25, 2017)

Something shiny


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 25, 2017)

The question "what's your favorite type of music?"


----------



## applebean (Jul 25, 2017)

the coolest kid in school


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 25, 2017)

Apples and beans


applebean said:


> the coolest kid in school


meh not really


----------



## tifachu (Jul 25, 2017)

buster moon from the movie Sing!


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 25, 2017)

Pink and pastel colors


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 25, 2017)

A coooool dude


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2017)

one punch man?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 25, 2017)

hippies, turts, and hippie turts


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 25, 2017)

blank piece of paper


----------



## Dim (Jul 25, 2017)

Spear?

Ninja'd


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 25, 2017)

Isn't there something with the ancient Greeks and a Titan being named Nox?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 25, 2017)

Surprised I haven't commented here yet?

Reminds me of a moon


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 25, 2017)

cats


----------



## Dim (Jul 25, 2017)

Camp Lazlo


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 25, 2017)

Evanescence


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 25, 2017)

*Homestuck*
_can town_
*cue the intense flashbacks*


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 25, 2017)

The Fonz 

(YUUUPPP, you totally got it, btw)


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 25, 2017)

MayoMayor said:


> The Fonz
> 
> (YUUUPPP, you totally got it, btw)


glad I actually guessed right for once, had a hunch but wasn't exactly sure


----------



## Irelia (Jul 26, 2017)

idk your icon reminds me of hey arnold


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jul 26, 2017)

Nayru, from Zelda.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 26, 2017)

Autumn and books for some reason


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jul 26, 2017)

Norbert B. Beaver


----------



## tifachu (Jul 26, 2017)

molly the duck & also ducks violent mating rituals and prominent r*** culture.


----------



## Acruoxil (Jul 27, 2017)

pokemon :')


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jul 27, 2017)

Idk which anime, but still anime xD


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

Wolves


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2017)

Randomness.


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Randomness.



True.

Emptiness because you don't have a signature.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 27, 2017)

Childhood


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

Paw Patrol.


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 27, 2017)

That one time where we had a very long convo about eddsworld on the "1000 things to do in ACNL" thread.

Yes.

That actually happened.


----------



## Zane (Jul 27, 2017)

yorkshire terrier it's literally all i can think whenever i see yr name lol


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 27, 2017)

The moon


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2017)

Progressive rock.


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 27, 2017)

Rock and roll.


----------



## lumenue (Jul 27, 2017)

Tumblr?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2017)

Innocence.


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 27, 2017)

The emptiness that is my heart
Jk lol I don't see anything tho


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 27, 2017)

Galaxy.


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 27, 2017)

Getting a foresty vibe (from sig)


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 27, 2017)

emo/galaxy


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 28, 2017)

(I'm not emo ;-; lol)
Rainbows


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 28, 2017)

Tumblr, betta fish, highschool/gradeschool


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 28, 2017)

Furries lol


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 28, 2017)

Awesome art


----------



## tifachu (Jul 28, 2017)

t...the moon 
(im sorry this has probably been said like 50 times before.)


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 28, 2017)

Comfort? Idk does that count lol, your vibe is comforting


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 28, 2017)

Dogs


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 28, 2017)

Gold tool sets! Lol


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 29, 2017)

The pokemon Lunala for some reason


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 29, 2017)

How Eugene is walking on my shopping street, while I never had him in this town


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 29, 2017)

Dubstep music


----------



## allainah (Jul 29, 2017)

My 5 yr old brother
(cause paw patrol is his fave show)


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 31, 2017)

buying a square minitable from your shop ages ago


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 31, 2017)

Nomnom from WBB, maybe because Eugene is a koala.


----------



## tifachu (Jul 31, 2017)

Cool art, & the sig of over-dramatic action films


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 31, 2017)

Cats and balloons


----------



## Zane (Jul 31, 2017)

this old cartoon called Animal Crackers that I can't remember anything about except for the name


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 31, 2017)

Those tumblr aesthetic blogs, dedicated to cute pokemon and sailor moon.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 31, 2017)

pokemon and talent that i'll never have


----------



## tifachu (Jul 31, 2017)

art freebs & undertale


----------



## Psydye (Jul 31, 2017)

Chibi stuff.


----------



## tifachu (Jul 31, 2017)

that one butterfly meme bc speedmetal


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 31, 2017)

the color pink


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 31, 2017)

koalas


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 31, 2017)

Rainbows and unicorns


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 31, 2017)

BISCUITS


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 31, 2017)

memes


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 31, 2017)

homestuck


----------



## wizard (Oct 8, 2017)

Koalas, cats, and Japan.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

Goats and people who have a bunch of AC towns


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 8, 2017)

Kawaii stuff


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

Cutesy Halloween stuff~


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2017)

cute pastel things


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 8, 2017)

The time when pop art was popular... The 60's?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2017)

Splatoon


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

Neon hippie stuff


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 8, 2017)

pastel aesthetics

and hey this thread's back again


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 8, 2017)

Someone with a really good username


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

Hax


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 8, 2017)

Anime (is your sig from an anime?)


----------



## Keldi (Oct 8, 2017)

That unicorn piggy bank I saw at Walmart. You put money in its mouth then it poops out your muns. No offense, I saw it yesterday and just need it in my life. Since your username is ~Unicorn~ and it was a unicorn piggy bank-You get it.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 8, 2017)

Cute Isabelle and digby eating a bone (aw)


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

It's kind of hard to associate you with anything other than Splatoon


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 8, 2017)

Kinda hard to associate you with anything, I have no idea what that avatar reminds me of lol


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 10, 2017)

that one thread about the hot drinks


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 10, 2017)

That one person


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 10, 2017)

sinnoh


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Oct 10, 2017)

You have the personality of a sewing machine.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Birds


----------



## ackawai (Oct 10, 2017)

You remind me of a cake.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

You remind me of Marshal.


----------



## tae (Oct 10, 2017)

pastel tumblr blogs.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Oct 10, 2017)

Red.

I mean, just look at that hair! It's so red it looks like it's bleeding!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Why does your sig remind me of the hunger games ;-;


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 10, 2017)

You remind me of splatoon.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Fire emblem


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Cake


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 10, 2017)

well, duh 
Splatoon of course


----------



## Psydye (Oct 10, 2017)

A tasty sandwich called a reuben.


----------



## Yuzu (Oct 10, 2017)

Psyduck? ^^;


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

an anime I cant recall...


----------



## Yuzu (Oct 10, 2017)

Omg haha thanks.. When I was inking it I was kinda going for that late 90s/early 00s anime schoolgirl hair look lol.

Other than the obvious, you remind me of candy for some reason.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Pretty fall aesthetics!! The art in your avatar is A++++


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

This cake... Is making me feel weird. *shiver*


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 12, 2017)

Frosting


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 12, 2017)

Supernatural, for some odd reason


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 12, 2017)

Splatoon fans


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2017)

colours


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 12, 2017)

Trippin' out.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 12, 2017)

Vich? & Cece


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 12, 2017)

A comic I read a while back.


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 12, 2017)

hot chocolate


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 12, 2017)

Coffee


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 12, 2017)

squids n kids


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 12, 2017)

the color green


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 12, 2017)

The koala meme


----------



## Cascade (Oct 12, 2017)

Marie---na


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 12, 2017)

Rosalina


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 13, 2017)

staying fresh


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 13, 2017)

Woomy


----------



## kelpy (Oct 13, 2017)

a night at a concert with vibrant neon lights and a bubbly crowd : O


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 13, 2017)

i read your signature as kachow at first so cars


----------



## squidpops (Oct 13, 2017)

anime


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2017)

cake pops shaped as squids


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 13, 2017)

60's art


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Oct 14, 2017)

Splatoon


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2017)

Religion


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Oct 14, 2017)

Disco


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2017)

...whut

gen iv pokemon games


----------



## deerliing (Oct 14, 2017)

this one anime i watched where all the characters were talking parrots! that was so cute jdsjkfj


----------



## moonford (Oct 14, 2017)

Me having the flu.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 14, 2017)

Me being a newb


----------



## moonford (Oct 14, 2017)

Watermelons


----------



## dedenne (Oct 14, 2017)

When I get ninja'd -.-


----------



## moonford (Oct 14, 2017)

and how I want to throw them at people like a green shell in Mario Kart.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 14, 2017)

And how I can't find a reason because there is nothing to go off of.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 14, 2017)

Reminds me of splatoon, again


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 14, 2017)

Reminds me of well, me!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 14, 2017)

Glitter & cute


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Oct 14, 2017)

A Unicorn, but because Totino's are on the mind I'm reminded of a Unicorn with a Totino's horn


----------



## kelpy (Oct 14, 2017)

bread


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Oct 14, 2017)

I don't know


----------



## Mary (Oct 14, 2017)

Totino's


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 14, 2017)

Pastel aesthetics


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 14, 2017)

Animal crossing :>


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 15, 2017)

windows


----------



## squidpops (Oct 15, 2017)

Ink paintings


----------



## Mary (Oct 15, 2017)

Squids


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 15, 2017)

windmills


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 31, 2017)

Koalas and kangaroos


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 31, 2017)

Miku and Luka in chibi form?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 1, 2018)

Homestuck


----------



## moonford (Jan 1, 2018)

avatars


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2018)

mother/earthbound


----------



## dedenne (Jan 1, 2018)

goats


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2018)

lmao well that pokemon


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 1, 2018)

Making peace not violence <3


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 1, 2018)

The galaxy xD (And my teen phase xD)


----------



## Marte (Jan 1, 2018)

Peace of mind


----------



## KingofHearts (Jan 1, 2018)

Youth and nature.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 1, 2018)

being sweet?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 2, 2018)

Pokemon


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2018)

that chica from one punch man


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 8, 2018)

Hippies


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2018)

creativity


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 8, 2018)

Peace


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 8, 2018)

Shipping


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2018)

that tv serie


----------



## mintmaple (Jan 8, 2018)

Hippie


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 8, 2018)

Mints the villager


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2018)

s?rgio godinho xD


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 17, 2018)

Either the Civil Rights Era or the 1980's


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 17, 2018)

Splatoon xDD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2018)

waloogi borads


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 17, 2018)

Hippies


----------



## Keldi (Jan 17, 2018)

A scene in a horror movie when they have the black and white projecter and you know somebody's dying soon.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 17, 2018)

purple aesthetics for some reason


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 17, 2018)

Koalas xDD


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 17, 2018)

Nintendo


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2018)

nirvana


----------



## Psydye (Jan 18, 2018)

Janis Joplin


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2018)

weird metal music


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2018)

Dank turts


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2018)

weegee boreds


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 18, 2018)

1960s


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 18, 2018)

1980s or '90s


----------



## Keldi (Jan 18, 2018)

The Godfather


----------



## Zane (Jan 19, 2018)

welding


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 19, 2018)

one direction


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 19, 2018)

Avi reminds me of the Sims a lot. Name makes me think of Ahi tuna. =D


----------



## Zane (Jan 19, 2018)

rn my nieces because they love beanie boos

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ahri said:


> one direction



that man has ruined me


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2018)

collectibles af


----------



## moonford (Jan 19, 2018)

Turtles, hippies, hippomatuses and flowers.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2018)

Earthbound


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2018)

weird music taste


----------



## Keldi (Jan 19, 2018)

Sex. 
At least I'm honest.


----------



## cornimer (Jan 19, 2018)

My dog named Kelsey (because of your username)


----------



## Marte (Jan 19, 2018)

Paint


----------



## Keldi (Jan 19, 2018)

Kero Kero Bonito
No clue why you remind of them but meh ^_^


----------



## namiieco (Jan 19, 2018)

galaxy


----------



## moonford (Jan 19, 2018)

Anim?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2018)

mother/earthbound


----------



## Marte (Jan 20, 2018)

Flower crowns


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2018)

flowers.. and tea


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 20, 2018)

Fighting for peace <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2018)

cool aesthetics <3


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 20, 2018)

The kangaroo character called Sheila from the Spyro games.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 22, 2018)

Some lemon-scented cleaning product, only because of the username and signature


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 22, 2018)

The Fonz lol


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 22, 2018)

I actually don’t know. Something with Galatic hippies but it’s probably just me.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2018)

saltoon


----------



## MayorThomas (Jan 22, 2018)

Deodorant commercials


----------



## Keldi (Jan 22, 2018)

Horror movies


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 22, 2018)

The colors purple & pink.


----------



## MayorThomas (Jan 22, 2018)

K-Pop


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 22, 2018)

Thomas the train


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 22, 2018)

Journey.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 22, 2018)

Journey (mainly because of your user title)


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 23, 2018)

k-pop


----------



## Keldi (Jan 23, 2018)

Japanese Koalas


----------



## MayorThomas (Jan 23, 2018)

Frozen


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Jul 30, 2018)

Thomas Sanders


----------



## Mayor Jack (Aug 26, 2018)

Dogs. I mainly think that people's avatar is a close thing to them. I dunno. Even though I look nothing like my avatar lol.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 26, 2018)

Edit: oof wrong thread

It reminds me of anime lol


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 26, 2018)

Doggos


----------



## koopasta (Aug 26, 2018)

Pokken Tournament


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Aug 26, 2018)

Grapes because of your avatar.


----------



## Cress (Aug 26, 2018)

Autumn


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 26, 2018)

Space and anime


----------



## Bosmer (Aug 26, 2018)

Adventurous dog


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 26, 2018)

Anime


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 26, 2018)

Piplup and the 70s


----------



## hamster (Aug 26, 2018)

zelda


----------



## Bcat (Aug 26, 2018)

hamtaro


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 26, 2018)

Some kind of anime show that I don't even know.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 26, 2018)

Bones


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Aug 26, 2018)

Forest.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2018)

A giant octopus being covered in autumn leaves.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 26, 2018)

Cowboy bebop and orange


----------



## Dormire (Aug 26, 2018)

My pet dogs.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 26, 2018)

Anime


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 27, 2018)

Scooby doo


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 27, 2018)

Trash. Jk. Kittiees!!


----------



## StrayBluet (Aug 27, 2018)

Chibi Doggo


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 27, 2018)

"This is Halloween" the song


----------



## Zerous (Aug 27, 2018)

Happy from ft


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 27, 2018)

Jell-O


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 27, 2018)

Humans


----------



## Dormire (Aug 27, 2018)

Isabelle. . .


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 27, 2018)

Squirrels


----------



## Bcat (Aug 27, 2018)

Miranda sings


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2018)

The movies, flowers, and pastel things.


----------



## Zireael (Aug 27, 2018)

Cowboy Bebop, no question lol. Your avatars and discussion about it got me kind of curious about the show, it's officially on my hit list.


----------



## cheerleader (Oct 6, 2018)

i mean pretty obvious but final fantasy


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 6, 2018)

Magic.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Soap operas


----------



## StrayBluet (Oct 7, 2018)

Link from Legend of Zelda.


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 7, 2018)

An annoying kid in my class. No offense. (This kid wont shut up about Nintendo, and more specifically, Zelda.


----------



## goro (Oct 7, 2018)

rhinos ofc


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Death with the sig


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

Vietnam flashbacks of Splat zone war 1


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

lol

The legend of zelda ( I wonder why)


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 7, 2018)

Octopi


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

Splatoon 2

WHO WOULD HAVE THOUGHT

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oof didn’t se rhinos. Rhinos


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

You got sniped m8

A person who loses at splat zones


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 7, 2018)

Anime schoolgirls


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

WHAT THE XD

Ok a fisherman

ALSO MY AVATAR IS A BOY


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 7, 2018)

Still has that anime school girl outfit vibe going, sorry i don't make the rules


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

You remind me of a fish dancer


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

Throwing stuff at my tv


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

WELL ITS NOT MY FAULT THAT YOU DECIDED TO THROW IT

u remind me of A mean person


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

I’m not mean though so

A troll in splatoon


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

how do you know we haven't played splatoon together

A loser at splatoon 2


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 7, 2018)

Reminds me of maroon, best color 10/10


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

OctoLiam said:


> how do you know we haven't played splatoon together
> 
> A loser at splatoon 2



Says we have never played splatoon 2

Says I’m a loser at it


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 7, 2018)

Reminds me of breath of the wild


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

7 vampires


----------



## cheerleader (Oct 7, 2018)

reminds me of playing wind waker with my big brother!! good vibes right there


----------



## Zane (Oct 3, 2019)

little pixels in signature are making me think of the game Magical Starsign for some reason


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 3, 2019)

Zayne, an ex member of one direction


----------



## Dim (Oct 3, 2019)

LoZ and AC becoming one....


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 3, 2019)

Fort Knox


----------



## rianne (Oct 3, 2019)

An eternal abyss


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2019)

Hello Kitty


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 3, 2019)

Pitoo


----------



## dumplen (Oct 3, 2019)

big clouds


----------



## Zura (Oct 3, 2019)

A goomba from Mario


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2019)

Monty Python


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 3, 2019)

Sandwiches


----------



## Dim (Oct 3, 2019)

A red snapper i guess


----------



## raeyoung (Oct 5, 2019)

Bulbasaur cuz of ur old aesthetic hehe


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2019)

Taehyung for some reason


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 6, 2019)

Hyrule's theme


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2019)

Celeste and her observatory.  Also, astronomy.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 6, 2019)

A carefree stroll in a flower field in the spring <3


----------



## Dim (Oct 6, 2019)

Sweet Honey! :3


----------



## rianne (Oct 7, 2019)

Chernobyl.


----------



## buniichu (Oct 7, 2019)

My melody's twin sister <3


----------



## Buttonsy (Oct 7, 2019)

Your signature kinda reminds me of a village I've heard of called Shirakawa


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2019)

Felicity, she used to be in my town until she was replaced by Alfonso.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 7, 2019)

The Legend of Zelda


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 10, 2019)

A Weeb. :3


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 10, 2019)

Princess Mipha


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 11, 2019)

My first Animal Crossing New Leaf town, which was called "Hyrule"


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 11, 2019)

Seafood


----------



## raeyoung (Oct 11, 2019)

for some reason you remind me of the concept of different alternate universes.


----------



## Zane (Oct 11, 2019)

James 8)


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 11, 2019)

A fashion show in hell


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 12, 2019)

A friendly owl


----------

